# EVGA power supplies information thread



## shilka

Alright time for another information thread and this one i am making because i am so tired of explaining over and over again why all the older EVGA units are so mediocre and not worth touching

This thread explains the SuperNova lineup
EVGA SuperNova lineup explained

*First we have the EVGA SuperNova NEX650G and NEX750G aka G1

These are based on the FSP Aurum group regulated units and are pretty mediocre dont touch these they are not only mediocre but overpriced*


Spoiler: photos












Spoiler: reviews



http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G-Gold-Power-Supply-Review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/NEX750G/





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The EVGA SuperNOVA NEX750G retails for $139.99 in the US, while in the EU its price is 93.90€. Both prices don't include VAT.

Delivered full power at 45°C
Efficient
Good ripple suppression at +12V, 5V and 5VSB
Great amount of cables/connectors
Only uses Japanese caps
Excellent voltage regulation at 5V
5-year warranty (EVGA informed us that they offer a free upgrade to a 10 Year warranty on this model, after it is registered on their website)

Price
Loose voltage regulation on all rails except for the 5V rail
Crossload test results
3.3V rail failed on the second Advanced Transient Response test
Noisy fan (at high speed)

8.1Although the middle capacity NEX750G promises a lot and belongs to the high-end SuperNOVA series, the platform it is based on doesn't provide enough room for modifications that would allow it to meet the competition eye to eye. So, although it uses nothing but Japanese caps that manage to provide very good ripple suppression on all rails, voltage regulation is far from perfect, especially if the unit's disappointing performance on crossload tests is taken into account. We completely understand that EVGA wants to keep the cost as low as possible in order to provide this unit at a fair price, but its $140 price-tag is still too high for what this PSU has to offer. Strangely enough, its EU price-tag looks good in comparison to the competition, but hardware is much more affordable in the US, and the competition in America is tough; others may not provide eight PCIe connectors, but they do offer better performance and higher efficiency.

To wind up, the NEX750G comes with some really nice features including a ton of connectors, a unique design, the exclusive use of Japanese caps, and the five-year warranty, but its performance is limited by the platform it utilizes (the same applies to the FSP Aurum PSUs), and its high price doesn't help at all in achieving a high price/performance ratio. I think that a price close to $100 would significantly boost this unit's competitiveness by definitively helping it survive in a tough category where the competition offers products based on more sophisticated platforms that, inevitably, perform better.



Read more here
Why you should not buy an EVGA SuperNova NEX650G/750G (aka G1)

*Next we have the EVGA SuperNova NEX750B aka B1 which is a semi modular 80 plus bronze rated unit made by FSP*


Spoiler: photos








*Alright moving on to the the 1500 watt EVGA SuperNova unit
These are made by Etasis not FSP*


Spoiler: photos











Spoiler: reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=311
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX1500-Classified-1500W-Power-Supply-Review
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/11/evga_supernova_nex1500_classified_power_supply_review/9#.UaZ3pZzm4uA
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_NEX1500/





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified unit retails for $449.99

Delivered 1650 W at 47°C ambient, flawlessly
Great ripple suppression
Good voltage regulation at +12V
Tons of connectors mounted on extra-long cables
10 year warranty
Software control/monitor
Ability to adjust the voltage of the +12V rail
Can select the fan profile through software
Fully modular
Excellent build quality
Individual sleeved cables

Ultra high price
Not ErP Lot 6 compliant
Loose voltage regulation on the minor rails
5VSB failed at full load test (during normal operation, not in standby mode)
Terrible efficiency at 5VSB
Noisy fan
Low accuracy of the provided software

9.3The new EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified surely packs numerous features which, to a degree, justifies a stiff price. For starters, it is the strongest desktop PSU available on the market and it manages to deliver good voltage regulation on the +12V rail, whose voltage is fully adjustable, registers very high efficiency throughout most load levels, is equipped with a ton of connectors, uses high quality components, and has top-notch build quality. It, moreover, comes with a ten year long warranty, the longest I've ever seen in a desktop power supply. The features of this unit also include the SuperNOVA software through which the user can monitor and control the unit. However, the accuracy of all readings provided by the software is questionable. This is something that will hopefully be fixed in a new revision of the SuperNOVA program, although I believe that the hardware plays a key role in these measurements, something that cannot be changed so easily. Finishing with the advantages of the unit, I really love the fully modular design and its high quality, individually sleeved, modular cables that will please even the most demanding modders.
Let's take a look at the negatives I found, all of which don't spoil the overall positive impression of this PSU. First off, this entire unit is not ErP Lot 6 compliant, something that has a tremendous effect on the efficiency of the 5VSB rail. This is a problem that EVGA should solve immediately, since this directive was made for a reason and it is a shame to waste so much energy with the PSU in standby mode. The low voltage at 5VSB during the full load and overload test is, according to EVGA, a problem of the sample I had in my hands and not a general one. However, I cannot confirm this statement by EVGA until I test a second EVGA SuperNOVA NEX1500 Classified. The good thing is that the 5VSB rail registered normal voltage readings in standby mode. The fan also emitted an annoying high-pitch sound at low RPMs, something I surely wasn't expecting from a Sanyo Denki fan.

The new NEX1500 is made for you if you own a suitable mainboard (e.g. an EVGA Classified SR-X) and three to four ultra high-end VGAs. This PSU is the strongest of its kind on the market today and comes with enough power to support not only four, but eight VGAs (for future mainboards). It surely has a high price-tag but is still priced lower than a high-end graphics card, and you will keep the PSU for much much longer.



*Next we have the 430/500/500B/600B which is a non modular series made by HEC 430/500 are 80 plus and 500B/600B are 80 plus bronze rated*


Spoiler: photos











Spoiler: reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=351
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/12/16/evga_500b_500w_power_supply_review/1#.Uq8xBcZ3suU
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/500B/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/600B/





Spoiler: video















*My thoughts on the 430/500/500B/600B are all of them are not very good they are even worse then the Corsair CX so they are below average in all areas avoid this series unless you are totally broke*
Read more here
Why you should not buy an EVGA 430 / 500 / 500B / 600B PSU

*Next we have the EVGA SuperNova B2 series, this is a semi modular 80 plus bronze rated series which is a based on the Super Flower Golden Green*
Wattage is 750 and 850 watts


Spoiler: photos











Spoiler: review



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=393



*Next we have the EVGA SuperNova G1 1000 watts which is made by FSP*
This is a fully modular 80 plus gold rated unit


Spoiler: photos












Spoiler: reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=428



*Next we have the new EVGA SuperNova G2 / P2 / T2 series based on the new Super Flower Leadex platform this has NOTHING in common with the older mediocre EVGA SuperNova units this is actually a good series,*

Wattage for the G2 series is 550 / 650 / 750 / 850 / 1000 / 1300 and 1600 watts



Spoiler: G2 photos














Reviews of the EVGA SuperNova G2


Spoiler: 550 watts reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=440





Spoiler: 650 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=429
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_650/





Spoiler: 750 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=380
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_750/
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/psu/68993-evga-supernova-750-g2/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-750G2-and-850G2-Gold-Power-Supply-Review





Spoiler: 850 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=377
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_850/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-750G2-and-850G2-Gold-Power-Supply-Review





Spoiler: 1000 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1000/
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1049&lang=english





Spoiler: 1300 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/
http://hardocp.com/article/2014/12/11/evga_supernova_1300_g2_1300w_power_supply_review





Spoiler: 1600 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=391
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1600/





Spoiler: videos































*EVGA SuperNova P2*

Wattage for the P2 series 650 / 750 / 850 / 1000 / 1300 and 1600 watts


Spoiler: photos













Spoiler: video













Spoiler: 650 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=446
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/evga-supernova-650-p2-review/





Spoiler: 850 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=444





Spoiler: 1000 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=361
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_P2_1000/





Spoiler: 1200 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=389
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_P2_1200/
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1200-P2-Platinum-Power-Supply-Review
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/evga-supernova-p2-1200-psu-review/





Spoiler: 1600 watt review



http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/%EF%BB%BFevga-supernova-p2-1600-supply-review/
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=406



*EVGA SuperNova T2*

Wattage is 1600 watt but there is 750/850/1000/1200 watts on the way as well.


Spoiler: photos









Spoiler: 850 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=462





Spoiler: 1000 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=459





Spoiler: 1600 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=410



*Next is the EVGA SuperNova GS and PS series which are all Seasonic made.*
The 550 and 650 GS watts are a new Seasonic platform and they are very average.
The 850 and 1050 watts GS units are Seasonic KM3S based, the 1000 watts EVGA SuperNova PS is a Seasonic XP2S.


Spoiler: photos












Spoiler: 550 and 650 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=438
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-550GS-and-650GS-Gold-PSU-Review
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=424
http://www.kitguru.net/components/power-supplies/zardon/evga-supernova-650gs-review/





Spoiler: 850-1050 watt reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=414
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=421
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=418



*Next is the new EVGA SuperNova GQ series made by FSP, this is a semi modular 80 plus gold rated series.*
Wattage is 650 / 750 / 850 and 1000 watts.


Spoiler: photos



All of these came from jonnyguru










Spoiler: reviews



http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=454
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-750W-GQ-Power-Supply-Review
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/evga-gq-series-750w-psu,4396.html
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=451


----------



## qwan456

Shilka, the NEX750B is the FSP Raider.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Shilka, the NEX750B is the FSP Raider.


Oh that was a typo am going to fix that


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Final Thoughts
> 
> It is very clear right from the start that FSP gears the Raider 750W power supply for those who are conscious about price. Mainstream users typically aren't concerned about having the best performance possible, but rather the best performance for their money. These are the guys that will try to keep to sub-$250 processors, sub-$300 video cards, and sub-$150 power supplies. Many people are often surprised at the performance you cans squeeze out of a computer on a budget and it is because of little jewels like the FSP Raider 750W power supply that we can do so.
> 
> The unit sacrifices many of the things enthusiasts have demanded come standard with a power supply such as modular cabling, high efficiency, full cable sleeving, and sometimes even cable ties. It even gives up a little bit of build quality with the use of Teapo capacitors and some silence with the utilization of a 120mm fan instead of the more standard 140mm fan we are accustomed to seeing.
> 
> What FSP doesn't give up on is performance. Many times we have low budget, mid-range wattage power supplies fall out of specifications which can lead to system instability or blown components. The FSP Raider 750W doesn't have the super tight voltages we've seen with the $200 and $300 units that we've been testing as of late, nor is it meant to. It does a great job of utilizing the tolerances built into the ATX specifications.
> 
> What impressed us the most here though is the efficiency of the unit. Almost every unit we test follows the typical bell curve where voltage starts out low, rises toward peak efficiency at ~50% load, then falls again as it reaches full load. The FSP Raider may be Bronze rated, but it starts off with Gold level efficiency. The best part about this is that this is where the power supply will sit most of the time and give you the best efficiency while checking email, browsing the web and sitting idle.
> 
> All of this makes the FSP Raider 750W power supply very attractive. Things only get better when you factor in the five year warranty and the super low price of $81. One simply couldn't ask FSP to come up with a better bundle for such a low price, and those on a tight budget would be a fool not to consider the FSP raider 750W in their next build.
> 
> Read more at http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/4974/fsp_raider_750_watt_80_plus_bronze_power_supply_review/index5.html#pYpl38VCdhsJHpge.99


for the price i don't think FPS are bad, yes there are other choices, but i didn't see anything wrong with all the reviews I read before buying mine (nex750b)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> for the price i don't think FPS are bad, yes there are other choices, but i didn't see anything wrong with all the reviews I read before buying mine (nex750b)


Its FSP not FPS

What you have is based on the FSP Raider


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Bottom Line

The FSP RAIDER 750W is a unit that is long on promises and short on delivery with one notable exception. The one notable exception is the unit's noise output which was very low and made for a unit that would have had that something extra to earn some sort of recommendation had it not had so many other problems. However, the FSP RAIDER 750W suffers from a number of issues that start off with the unit's documentation and initial support being atrocious. That is followed up by voltage regulation that is well outside of ATX12v specifications; Transient Load Tests results which are out of specification; and only "OK" DC output quality. Without the very good noise profile on this unit it is hard to find anything to like about FSP RAIDER 750W PSU. Don't let the sub-$100 price fool you into thinking the RAIDER 750W is a value.

Article Image



http://hardocp.com/article/2013/01/03/fsp_raider_750w_power_supply_review#.UaagJJzm4uB

The NEX750B is just as bad and mediocre as the NEX750G if not even more so

I still say anyone that has bought one of the old EVGA SuperNova´s has been ripped off and made a very poor choice


----------



## shilka

Got some more EVGA PSU´s news there are 3 more units on the way

First one is a non modular 500 watts 80 plus bronze unit made by HEC i really think this will be another dont touch this unit

Next up is the EVGA SuperNova P2 which will be based on the Super Flower Leadex BUT with full 80 plus platinum and its still fully modular looking forward to this one as i might buy it myself

Last one is the EVGA SuperNova 1300 watts the OEM for this is Super Flower and it will be 80 plus gold and fully modular

i think the 1300 watts SuperNova might be a Super Flower Golden Green thats been modified into being fully modular


----------



## shilka

EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts unboxing




The OEM for this unit is Super Flower so i belive its a Golden Green thats been rebranded

The EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 power supply is here. This power supply raises the bar with an 80 Plus Gold rating, with 1300W of continuous power, exceptional efficiency and a fully modular design. Not to mention, a first class 10 Year EVGA Warranty. The entire electrical design was engineered to be efficient, silent and optimized for the enthusiast. Take your system to the max with the EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2.

Key Features:

Exceptional 10 Year Warranty and unparalleled EVGA Customer Support
80Plus Gold Rating Pending, with up to 90% efficiency under typical loads
Single +12V rail delivers up to 108.3A
Superior vertical double layer main transformer increases power output
Fully Modular design reduces cable clutter
Highest Quality Japanese Solid State Capacitors
Quiet 14CM Double Ball Bearing Fan



http://www.techpowerup.com/185864/evga-supernova-1300-g2-power-supply-announced.html


----------



## Bridden

Any reviews popped up about the SuperNOVA G2s yet? Would really like to make a judgment on my next PSU. I'm an EVGA guy and would like to actually give them consideration in the PSU this time around.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Any reviews popped up about the SuperNOVA G2s yet? Would really like to make a judgment on my next PSU. I'm an EVGA guy and would like to actually give them consideration in the PSU this time around.


No but there is on the platform its based on the Super Flower Leadex

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340

Just note there will be a P2 as well as a G2 and the P2 will be a little better


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Any reviews popped up about the SuperNOVA G2s yet? Would really like to make a judgment on my next PSU. I'm an EVGA guy and would like to actually give them consideration in the PSU this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> No but there is on the platform its based on the Super Flower Leadex
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=340
> 
> Just note there will be a P2 as well as a G2 and the P2 will be a little better
Click to expand...

Thank you, but I am aware of that. Still doesn't mean that it wont have it's issues. EVGA just doesn't have the best track record with PSUs. It does have a 10 year warranty (the reason I like EVGA so much is the warranties) but I would prefer one that I wouldn't HAVE to RMA several times.


----------



## shilka

No reviews that i have seen or heard of would had posted if i had

There is a new 500B EVGA PSU on the way as well


----------



## Bridden

Yeah, if the EVGA gets bad reviews/doesn't get reviews soon I'm going to go ahead and buy this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039
My wife would much rather me buy the EVGA PSU ^^


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Yeah, if the EVGA gets bad reviews/doesn't get reviews soon I'm going to go ahead and buy this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039
> My wife would much rather me buy the EVGA PSU ^^


That one is just a huge waste of money and its a huge rippoff

And the Corsair Link software is still broken making it useless


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Yeah, if the EVGA gets bad reviews/doesn't get reviews soon I'm going to go ahead and buy this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139039
> My wife would much rather me buy the EVGA PSU ^^
> 
> 
> 
> That one is just a huge waste of money and its a huge rippoff
> 
> And the Corsair Link software is still broken making it useless
Click to expand...

How so, mind sending me some links to the information?
I was under the impression that the Corsair AX series was literally the best rated by users on THIS forum, followed closely by Rosewill Capstone.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> How so, mind sending me some links to the information?
> I was under the impression that the Corsair AX series was literally the best rated by users on THIS forum, followed closely by Rosewill Capstone.


Well no its not at least not the AX i models which are useless and overpriced

Also you forgot about 2-3 levels of unit between the Capstone and the AX platinum models

Here is a link for you

http://www.overclock.net/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well/250#post_20300415

Also you dont need 1200 watts unless you have 4 video cards and the AX1200 and AX1200i only have 6x PCI-E cables making them even more useless

If you only want 2 video cards then 750 watts is fine 1000 watts for 3

Many say the Corsair AX models are the best becasue they dont know any better or worse just like to think they are


----------



## Macho Man

10/10 for me! coming from a Hale 90 1000 and 1200i
http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1197_zps654eb495.jpg.html


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> 10/10 for me! coming from a Hale 90 1000 and 1200i
> http://s7.photobucket.com/user/bmvvm3/media/IMG_1197_zps654eb495.jpg.html


Thats a Super Flower Golden Green thats been rebranded but you are the first i have seen that have one

Rosewill Capstone is a Golden Green rebrand as well just stops at 750 watts

But why 1300 watts


----------



## qwan456

Why you said the 1300G2 is the SF GG and not the Leadex?


----------



## Macho Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats a Super Flower Golden Green thats been rebranded but you are the first i have seen that have one
> 
> Rosewill Capstone is a Golden Green rebrand as well just stops at 750 watts
> 
> But why 1300 watts


Big plans for 3 way 780 cooled


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Why you said the 1300G2 is the SF GG and not the Leadex?


Because the G2 1000 watts is a Leadex but i think the 1300 G2 is a Golden Green

If you look under Golden Green you see a 1300 watts Golden Green but there is no 1300 Leadex so i assumed its a Golden Green

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page330.htm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macho Man*
> 
> Big plans for 3 way 780 cooled


1000 watts could have done that just fine


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Because the G2 1000 watts is a Leadex but i think the 1300 G2 is a Golden Green
> 
> If you look under Golden Green you see a 1300 watts Golden Green but there is no 1300 Leadex so i assumed its a Golden Green


Yes, I know Golden Green has a 1300w unit. The Rosewill Lightning 1300w is also that unit internally.

I wouldn't say it's a GG unit just based off of that though, as EVGA could have simply requested that SF used higher rated components that allow the Leadex platform to output 1300w.

I attempted to find an image of the 1300 G2 (avoiding images from EVGA in case they had reused the 1000G2 images for certain photos) and just found this video, which it seem like you posted in it. lol





If you look at the back of the PSU beyond the honeycomb grill (pause at 1:20), you will see a coil mounted horizontally, the yellow x-capacitor, a heatsink for the bridge rectifiers and such. It look exactly like the 1000 G2, as shown in your Leadex thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread

Where the SF GG 1300w has a different layout: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=240


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Yes, I know Golden Green has a 1300w unit. The Rosewill Lightning 1300w is also that unit internally.
> 
> I wouldn't say it's a GG unit just based off of that though, as EVGA could have simply requested that SF used higher rated components that allow the Leadex platform to output 1300w.
> 
> I attempted to find an image of the 1300 G2 (avoiding images from EVGA in case they had reused the 1000G2 images for certain photos) and just found this video, which it seem like you posted in it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you look at the back of the PSU beyond the honeycomb grill (pause at 1:20), you will see a coil mounted horizontally, the yellow x-capacitor, a heatsink for the bridge rectifiers and such. It look exactly like the 1000 G2, as shown in your Leadex thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread
> 
> Where the SF GG 1300w has a different layout: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=240


So is it a Leadex or just a Golden Green like i asumed it was?


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So is it a Leadex or just a Golden Green like i asumed it was?


I'm quite positive it's the Leadex.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> I'm quite positive it's the Leadex.


Oh well

I always said i think its a Golden Green not that it actually was a Golden Green


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> How so, mind sending me some links to the information?
> I was under the impression that the Corsair AX series was literally the best rated by users on THIS forum, followed closely by Rosewill Capstone.
> 
> 
> 
> Well no its not at least not the AX i models which are useless and overpriced
> 
> Also you forgot about 2-3 levels of unit between the Capstone and the AX platinum models
> 
> Here is a link for you
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1324891/corsair-deny-all-knowledge-ax1200i-software-broken-probably-applies-to-ax860i-and-ax760i-as-well/250#post_20300415
> 
> Also you dont need 1200 watts unless you have 4 video cards and the AX1200 and AX1200i only have 6x PCI-E cables making them even more useless
> 
> If you only want 2 video cards then 750 watts is fine 1000 watts for 3
> 
> Many say the Corsair AX models are the best becasue they dont know any better or worse just like to think they are
Click to expand...

Don't worry mate, I know what I'm doing when it comes to PSUs.
I want 1300 for upgrade-ability (min of 1000w) because I want the ability to upgrade to 3 780s. Plus the fact that I am DEFINITELY going WC, and overclocking everything. So that leaves a little headroom for all of that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Don't worry mate, I know what I'm doing when it comes to PSUs.
> I want 1300 for upgrade-ability (min of 1000w) because I want the ability to upgrade to 3 780s. Plus the fact that I am DEFINITELY going WC, and overclocking everything. So that leaves a little headroom for all of that.


Well then i still think the AX1200i is a wasted of money if you want and need 1200 watts or more get anything else from the list

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

But as qwan456 said if it is a Leadex then look no futher then the EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts


----------



## Bridden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bridden*
> 
> Don't worry mate, I know what I'm doing when it comes to PSUs.
> I want 1300 for upgrade-ability (min of 1000w) because I want the ability to upgrade to 3 780s. Plus the fact that I am DEFINITELY going WC, and overclocking everything. So that leaves a little headroom for all of that.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then i still think the AX1200i is a wasted of monet if you want and need 1200 watts or more get anything else from the list
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
> 
> But as qwan456 said if it is a Leadex then look no futher then the EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts
Click to expand...

Yes, I saw that. First I've heard from ANYONE with the G2 SuperNova. Thanks so much man, +rep for Quan Macho and you sir ^^
Happy to see people saying nice things about it. Macho, you going to bench it alittle for us?


----------



## szeged

evga supernova 1000g2 arrived today, unboxed it so far, everything seems really good so far. Gonna install it and run it tuesday and see how it goes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> evga supernova 1000g2 arrived today, unboxed it so far, everything seems really good so far. Gonna install it and run it tuesday and see how it goes.


Congratulations with your G2


----------



## pooter

Still wondering when exactly the P2 is coming out. EVGA just says summer in their forums... but then again they have not been too accurate with their date estimates with other stuff either *cough780classifiedcough*


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> Still wondering when exactly the P2 is coming out. EVGA just says summer in their forums... but then again they have not been too accurate with their date estimates with other stuff either *cough780classifiedcough*


The P2 is a full Super Flower Leadex i think the G2 has a few parts removed but i am not too sure of that


----------



## pooter

Finally a review on the G2 1000 on jonnyguru









http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> Finally a review on the G2 1000 on jonnyguru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=346


Damm i have forgotten to check jonnyguru in a while thanks for posting


----------



## shilka

Techpowerup reviews the EVGA SuperNova G2 1000 watts


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The EVGA SuperNOVA G2 1000 W retails for $199.99.

Good price for what it offers
Delivered full power at over 45°C flawlessly
Highly efficient
Outstanding ripple suppression on the +12V rail
Tight voltage regulation
+12V performance in Advanced Transient Response tests
Long hold-up time
Quiet operation at low loads
Very good build quality
Japanese caps (on the main PCB)
Fully modular
10 year warranty

Its large dimensions can be a problem for some cases
Low power and not so efficient 5VSB rail
Ripple on the 5V rail at low loads (and over 40°C ambient)
Not all caps are Japanese as advertised

9.3 EVGA continues their march into the PSU market with an excellent and almost flawless product. The fresh SuperNOVA G2 1000 W performs exceptionally well, features a fully modular design with plenty of connectors to power a high-end system, is of a high build quality, and, most importantly, manages to offer all the above at a very good price. I think they made a very wise choice to trust Super Flower with their new high-end model since this OEM combines very high performance with affordable prices, which allowed EVGA to pull off a retail price of under 200 bucks for this excellent product. The only problems I managed to find were a ripple anomaly on the 5V rail under specific conditions and the fact that the 5VSB rail is not as efficient and powerful as that of the competition. I also think that they could make the enclosure of the PSU a little smaller since the PCB isn't that long, but most users who buy such a strong unit don't install it into a small case with a restrictive PSU compartment. These were the most significant problems I found the G2-1000 to have, and before I close this paragraph, I mustn't forget another positive aspect of the unit: Its low noise output at low loads (400-450 W) was excellent. Noise output is also never annoying, even at high loads.

To sum up, EVGA's new PSU should definitely be on top of your list if you are looking for a high-performance unit with great characteristics and an even greater warranty. EVGA managed to offer the SuperNOVA G2 1000 W at a really good price that will make the competition rethink their pricing schemes, which will be very good for all of us!



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1000/


----------



## szeged

Anyone sleeve the 1000 g2? Need to know if I can redo the wires to not cross each other so it looks better, or would that mess anything up?

Also, there are extra caps on some of the cables, do I need them or can I chop em off? They're in the way atm, I don't really see a point to them.


----------



## szeged

Sleeving this psu is such a freakin nightmare. Extra capacitors attached to almost every cable, 1 to 2 cables all over. Already cut my hand open a few times also lol.


----------



## szeged

Also, amazon has a 1300 evga for sale 188.99 USD. That's a steal.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00COIZTZM?ie=UTF8&force-full-site=1&ref_=aw_bottom_links


----------



## Quesoblanco

any info on this?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438012


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> any info on this?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438012


Yes its made by HEC all you need to know

It goes on the dirty list together with the NEX models


----------



## Quesoblanco

Awww lame.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quesoblanco*
> 
> Awww lame.


Its not worth touching

Maybe when reviews turns up it will prove me wrong but i rather doubt that will happen its HEC after all


----------



## szeged

so anyone know if the extra capacitors wired into the 24pin mobo cable are required? i wanna take them off they look so awful lol.


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> so anyone know if the extra capacitors wired into the 24pin mobo cable are required? i wanna take them off they look so awful lol.


Don't.


----------



## szeged

why


----------



## Original Sin

Because Anne Hathaway is gorgeous, because DiCaprio made The Great Gatsby worthwhile, because I say so, because they're there for a reason, like... filtering.. you know..


----------



## shilka

I dont think its a good idea either there is a good reason they are there


----------



## szeged

k, well one more question,

can the cables be switched around with each other? like if i took one cable from one end of the connector and switched it with a different one on the other end, as long as each cable goes to where the original went in the 24 pin connector?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k, well one more question,
> 
> can the cables be switched around with each other? like if i took one cable from one end of the connector and switched it with a different one on the other end, as long as each cable goes to where the original went in the 24 pin connector?


I dont think thats a good idea either

But i really dont know i have never taken my PSU cables apart


----------



## Original Sin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> k, well one more question,
> 
> can the cables be switched around with each other? like if i took one cable from one end of the connector and switched it with a different one on the other end, as long as each cable goes to where the original went in the 24 pin connector?


I do not understand your question, please be more explicit.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Original Sin*
> 
> I do not understand your question, please be more explicit.


lets say i remove two cables at the same time, and switch their positions, will the psu still work? one of the pins on a cable broke off and i have an extra cable from another evga 1000 g2 that i could use to replace this cable, if this would work.


----------



## Original Sin

Of course it would, just make sure you do the switch at the both ends of the cable (both connectors that is).


----------



## szeged

alright just wanted to make sure before i went and blew up the psu









dont have a crimper and dont feel like searching for the pin all over the carpet just so i can ghetto needle nose it back on the cable when i could just grab a cable from the other psu.


----------



## Original Sin

Random fact: sleeved PSUs don't look cool, don't look hot or nice or anything like that.... they look cheesy, tasteless, excessive and cheap, stop sleeving your PSUs.


----------



## szeged

fun fact - people have different opinions and some people like fully custom sleeved psus, while others hate it, and in the end, it comes down to the owners personal preference


----------



## shilka

I like colored sleeved cables but i am way too lazy to take a whole PSU apart to sleeve


----------



## szeged

one of the capacitors was severed on one side from the cable it was attached to, soldered it back into a random one since i couldnt find exactly which one it came off of, gonna test it in an old rig to see if it blows up for not lol.


----------



## szeged

one of the capacitors was severed on one side from the cable it was attached to, soldered it back into a random one since i couldnt find exactly which one it came off of, gonna test it in an old rig to see if it blows up for not lol.


----------



## szeged

wow quad post, ive never seen that before, ive seen this site triple post but not quad rofl


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru has just posted his review of the SuperNova G2 1300 watts

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=349


----------



## pooter

Very nice. Still wondering about the platinum versions tho


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> Very nice. Still wondering about the platinum versions tho


The P2 is still unkown

Have you seen that the Leadex line its based on has gotten more wattage models?

http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_list.php?class=2&sn=17&page=1&lang=en
http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_list.php?class=2&sn=16&page=1&lang=en

What i want is a Leadex/SuperNova P2 750 watts for my system


----------



## pooter

Those new lower wattage evga models aren't leadex platform too are they?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> Those new lower wattage evga models aren't leadex platform too are they?


The 500B no thats a dirt cheap HEC made unit

Dont know anything about it yet but since its HEC i am 99% sure its crap


----------



## qwan456

If you haven't posted/seen it already, another review on the SuperNOVA 1300w G2 @ TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> If you haven't posted/seen it already, another review on the SuperNOVA 1300w G2 @ TPU: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1300/


I have seen it forgot to add it so thanks


----------



## szeged

finally got all the cables of one of three 1000 g2's done, now for the other two








then after that, time to sleeve the 1300 g2. heres to hoping it wont take as long this time now that i figured out how to sleeve the extra capacitors without making them look bad.


----------



## pooter

some posts from the EVGA staff on the EVGA power supply forum has got me hoping they'll have a set of single braided cables available for sale for the G2 series (the nex set has a different 24pin). I know it won't be as high quality as custom sleeved ... but i am willing to compromise lol.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> some posts from the EVGA staff on the EVGA power supply forum has got me hoping they'll have a set of single braided cables available for sale for the G2 series (the nex set has a different 24pin). I know it won't be as high quality as custom sleeved ... but i am willing to compromise lol.


The sleeving on those evga premade braided cables aren't a compromise. They're down right bad. My friend got some with his 1500 classified psu, they are pretty bad looking in person. We ended up sleeving over them. Evga needs to do a serious overhaul on them for the price they want to charge.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The sleeving on those evga premade braided cables aren't a compromise. They're down right bad. My friend got some with his 1500 classified psu, they are pretty bad looking in person. We ended up sleeving over them. Evga needs to do a serious overhaul on them for the price they want to charge.


So the cable sleeving sucks?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So the cable sleeving sucks?


The premade sets that evga sells? Yes the sleeving on them is atrocious. I honestly can't see why evga chose to sleeve them in the style they did. It looks horrible. We put his psu in my rig to see how it looked compared to my sleeve job and it was pretty bad compared to any custom job.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The premade sets that evga sells? Yes the sleeving on them is atrocious. I honestly can't see why evga chose to sleeve them in the style they did. It looks horrible. We put his psu in my rig to see how it looked compared to my sleeve job and it was pretty bad compared to any custom job.


Sory i dont understand do you mean the cables that comes with the PSU?

Or cables you can buy?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Sory i dont understand do you mean the cables that comes with the PSU?
> 
> Or cables you can buy?


The cables that you can buy seperately are the cables that come with the evga 1500 classified. Both have the same pinout and same style sleeving. Both are equally bad.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> The cables that you can buy seperately are the cables that come with the evga 1500 classified. Both have the same pinout and same style sleeving. Both are equally bad.


So they are worse then the stock cables on the G2?


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So they are worse then the stock cables on the G2?


I would have to say yes. The cables on the g2 are hard to sleeve but they are high quality.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I would have to say yes. The cables on the g2 are hard to sleeve but they are high quality.


If you have not see already check this out

http://www.overclock.net/t/1390866/super-flower-leadex-information-thread/130#post_20622398

Also EVGA has the P2 on their website now

http://www.evga.com/articles/00743/#1000P2


----------



## szeged

Ill check them out. Might get a 1000 p2 and see how it compares to the g2.


----------



## pooter

So my G2 1000W recently developed a buzzing noise which I could temporarily make go away with some canned air but I wonder if it was the same as the Jonnyguru review of the 1300 unit he had where there was a piece that was loose in there. Didn't have the tools to open it up and check since those aren't phillip head screws on the PSU but I emailed EVGA like middle of the night and they got back to me quick the same night with a complimentary advance RMA (usually have to do the standard where you send in first or pay for advance). Have to say this is the first time I've actually had to rma something from EVGA and definitely impressed.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> So my G2 1000W recently developed a buzzing noise which I could temporarily make go away with some canned air but I wonder if it was the same as the Jonnyguru review of the 1300 unit he had where there was a piece that was loose in there. Didn't have the tools to open it up and check since those aren't phillip head screws on the PSU but I emailed EVGA like middle of the night and they got back to me quick the same night with a complimentary advance RMA (usually have to do the standard where you send in first or pay for advance). Have to say this is the first time I've actually had to rma something from EVGA and definitely impressed.


It could just have been a one off bad unit


----------



## HairyGamer

I just hooked up my G2...

Turned on the PC - Very load pop, arc inside of the PSU....

Unhooked it immediately, it blew a fuse in my apartment so I got to run to Wal-Mart at 11 PM to get new one.

I hooked it up to a more modern outlet with a circuit breaker on it - same thing - this time it had no components hooked up to it and the pop was way louder - the arc seemed brighter as well.

That time the circuit breaker tripped.

This thing isn't going anywhere near my PC. Time to get a hold of EVGA I guess


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I just hooked up my G2...
> 
> Turned on the PC - Very load pop, arc inside of the PSU....
> 
> Unhooked it immediately, it blew a fuse in my apartment so I got to run to Wal-Mart at 11 PM to get new one.
> 
> I hooked it up to a more modern outlet with a circuit breaker on it - same thing - this time it had no components hooked up to it and the pop was way louder - the arc seemed brighter as well.
> 
> That time the circuit breaker tripped.
> 
> This thing isn't going anywhere near my PC. Time to get a hold of EVGA I guess


wow thats insane, EVGA will take care of you though, they have the greatest customer support of all time. Hope you get one back that works(who am i kidding, of course you will, its evga!)


----------



## HairyGamer

For those who enjoy tech gore, here is my G2 having a meltdown on my old AsRock MOBO.






I'll keep you posted on how EVGA handles this.

*
EDIT:*

Okay EVGA just freaks me out... It took them only 80 minutes to respond









Quote:


> *Your Question:*
> 
> Got my G2 in the mail today. I purchased it from Newegg yesterday afternoon which was 8/15.
> 
> Hooked it up to my PC for quick test run before wire management.
> 
> Hit the power button, immediately heard a very loud pop and saw arcing inside the PSU.
> 
> Unhooked it from my PC immediately. A 15 AMP time-delay fuse blew in my home as a result.
> 
> I then hooked it up to an old MOBO and a newer outlet with a circuit breaker on it. It is a 30 amp breaker. This time I heard a much louder pop (it actually hurt my ears for quite a while afterwards) and I saw a brighter arc. That also tripped the 30 amp breaker instantly.
> 
> I'm not comfortable doing any further testing on this PSU.
> 
> Should I return it to Newegg (which will cost me shipping and possibly a restocking fee) or would it be possible for you offer me a better solution to avoid that hassle?
> 
> *Your Answer:*
> 
> Hello Joshua,
> 
> Very sorry to hear that. Being that you just received this unit, I would like to assist you with a complimentary Advanced RMA with 2nd day air shipping. You would be sent a new unit which will be tested thoroughly before shipping. We would just need you to upload a copy of the Newegg invoice to get this approved and provide a credit card for a temporary $1.27 verification charge. You will not be charged anything as long as you return the defective unit within 14 days of receiving the replacement. Can you please just verify your shipping address is correct in your EVGA profile and we can start the EAR for you.
> 
> Regards,
> EVGA


----------



## HairyGamer

*@Shilka*

Here are the pictures you wanted me to post on here... Unfortunately I forgot to remove the plastic from the EVGA logo on the fan grille











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> For those who enjoy tech gore, here is my G2 having a meltdown on my old AsRock MOBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep you posted on how EVGA handles this.
> 
> *
> EDIT:*
> 
> Okay EVGA just freaks me out... It took them only 80 minutes to respond


haha your wife/gf/sister/mom/whoevers reaction is priceless OH SHI* ...alrighty then!

And yeah, evga customer service strikes again, #1 for a reason! hope your new one is as good as my 3 have been to me!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> For those who enjoy tech gore, here is my G2 having a meltdown on my old AsRock MOBO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll keep you posted on how EVGA handles this.
> 
> *
> EDIT:*
> 
> Okay EVGA just freaks me out... It took them only 80 minutes to respond


This is a major flaw have not seen that in a while

It probably a one off .... happens to everyone


----------



## szeged

hmm if one of my 1000 g2s ever break like his, im gonna take it to work and try to get it to arc off with some welding rods attached, see if i can get any results lol. 6010 arc on some mild steel inc.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> For those who enjoy tech gore, here is my G2 having a meltdown on my old AsRock MOBO.


Given the location of the arc, that's a dead short across the AC mains right there. Most likely one of the wires running from the receptacle PCB to the mainboard didn't get soldered in properly. Other things could do it, but that's the most likely in my mind.

This would be a relatively rare issue, since these are usually factory tested before shipping. The solder joint probably held on long enough to pass the test at the factory, then let go on the first big bump between there and your house.

Anything attached to it at the time should be fine.


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Given the location of the arc, that's a dead short across the AC mains right there. Most likely one of the wires running from the receptacle PCB to the mainboard didn't get soldered in properly. Other things could do it, but that's the most likely in my mind.
> 
> This would be a relatively rare issue, since these are usually factory tested before shipping. The solder joint probably held on long enough to pass the test at the factory, then let go on the first big bump between there and your house.
> 
> Anything attached to it at the time should be fine.


The PC seems okay - I'm not positive though as a previously stable OC became unstable after the incident - I just bought a new Thermaltake SMART 850W from BestBuy to hold me over while I wait for the G2 from EVGA later this week. I'm going to see how the computer reacts with this unit but I am a bit concerned.

I looked into the back of the PSU and it seems as though the wires to the AC mains are soldered securely and the ground is properly attached. I couldn't find anything visibly wrong with the G2 but I can't see into it very well to confirm. The first time I turned it on, it sounded like it blew a cap. The second time was just for show, when I had the camera out, and I think the arc was much bigger but the sound was lesser because whatever it was had already blown up.


----------



## s13shaka

have to say that I am really liking the 650g I picked up, quite the deal @ $55 a few weeks ago.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka*
> 
> have to say that I am really liking the 650g I picked up, quite the deal @ $55 a few weeks ago.


Even at that price its still a mediocre FSP Aurum group regulated PSU

Note the group regulated here

its not bad its just group regulated which is something i am not very fond of


----------



## s13shaka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> its not bad its just group regulated which is something i am not very fond of


moot point. Its a 650w unit not 1300w.

you gotta remember price point, nothing else is touching gold efficiency and being fully modular at that price. Let alone a 5-10 year warranty on top....


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s13shaka*
> 
> moot point. Its a 650w unit not 1300w.
> 
> you gotta remember price point, nothing else is touching gold efficiency and being fully modular at that price. Let alone a 5-10 year warranty on top....


Do you know that group regulated is?

If you knew you would not hold that unit in such a high regard and thats the reason why its so cheap


----------



## s13shaka

yes I know the difference between group and indie regulated, doesnt change the fact that its a moot point at lower wattage


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I looked into the back of the PSU and it seems as though the wires to the AC mains are soldered securely and the ground is properly attached. I couldn't find anything visibly wrong with the G2 but I can't see into it very well to confirm. The first time I turned it on, it sounded like it blew a cap. The second time was just for show, when I had the camera out, and I think the arc was much bigger but the sound was lesser because whatever it was had already blown up.


There are a few things other than the leads themselves that could have done it, but not too many. Anything going kapow after the fuse in a way that blew the breaker should have taken out the fuse immediately, after which plugging it in a second time should have done nothing. Could have been a blob of solder under the PCB shorting AC to ground, a problem with that first line filter coil, something wonky with the AC receptacle board... several possible things. But in my mind, it's in the circuit somewhere before the fuse.

But, you can't really find out what went sparky without voiding the warranty so it's best to leave it to EVGA to find out


----------



## pooter

So I emailed EVGA about buying a second set of cables for the G2 power supply since I use my computer all the time and couldn't have it out of commission while doing my single sleeving project and they told me they don't offer it seperately and don't intend to for the foreseeable future. Well that just sucks lol.

also I got my Advance RMA unit pretty quickly. Turns out they sent me a full retail box.

Figured I'd show you guys my noisy G2 before I ship it back to them:




The background noise was my Phanteks PH-TC14PE w/ 3 fans going at full blast for reference.


----------



## shilka

I just asked EVGA about the claim about 100% japanese they have about the G2

So i asked them how that could be true when you have chinese CapXon

They responded they had no idea there where CapXon in the G2?

What you dont know what parts you have in your own units???


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I just asked EVGA about the claim about 100% japanese they have about the G2
> 
> So i asked them how that could be true when you have chinese CapXon
> 
> They responded they had no idea there where CapXon in the G2?
> 
> What you dont know what parts you have in your own units???


who did you get a hold of on the phone?

could have been just a low level sales rep with basic info of their products with enough information to answer basic questions like " yeah it does have a 24 pin cable with it" and the like lol.

I doubt half of them even know their psu's are rebranded lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> who did you get a hold of on the phone?
> 
> could have been just a low level sales rep with basic info of their products with enough information to answer basic questions like " yeah it does have a 24 pin cable with it" and the like lol.
> 
> I doubt half of them even know their psu's are rebranded lol


No it was on their forum

And the P2 is up on newegg now

220$ US
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438013

10$ less then the SeaSonic Platinum which the P2 smokes
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151105


----------



## HairyGamer

My replacement G2 came in the mail today... EVGA is awesome - RMA was super smooth. Voltages are very solid on the G2 and it looks great it my system - now I just need some power hungry GPU's to make use of all that wattage













I'm going to replace the blue fans with clear/white LED fans and add a custom side-panel window next week while I wait to see what AMD brings to the GPU market in this fall


----------



## trojan92

I was really interested in replacing my TX650 with a NEX750G but after the reviews I've seen all over the place, I think it's best I stay away. Now I have to restart my search of finding an affordable fully modular PSU


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> I was really interested in replacing my TX650 with a NEX750G but after the reviews I've seen all over the place, I think it's best I stay away. Now I have to restart my search of finding an affordable fully modular PSU


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341052
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151108

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies/0_20


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trojan92*
> 
> I was really interested in replacing my TX650 with a NEX750G but after the reviews I've seen all over the place, I think it's best I stay away. Now I have to restart my search of finding an affordable fully modular PSU


NZXT HALE 82 V2 is the cheapest fully modular PSU there is

If you can find it any other plave then the NZXT website


----------



## trojan92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> NZXT HALE 82 V2 is the cheapest fully modular PSU there is
> 
> If you can find it any other plave then the NZXT website


Really hate the way the cables are "sleeved" most are left bare towards the ends and that puts me off.


----------



## bond32

Thanks again for the fantastic info shilka. Already ordered the 1000 watt evga, mainly based on reviews and the fact that the cables look so much nicer than other similar priced units. After reading your info, just makes in much better.

Amazon.com has a $10 mail in rebate, making the G21000W $189.99 if anyone is interested. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CGYCNG2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i01?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## HairyGamer

Got mine for $171 with a 10% off pomo code on Newegg - No rebate needed


----------



## shilka

Getting more and more G2 owners but no P2 owners yet

Someone talked about the fan on his 1300 watts G2 was loud anyone that can confirm that?


----------



## bond32

Ordered mine from amazon, just rather deal with amazon plus I get free 2 day shipping. And I can update the fan noise whenever I get mine in


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> Ordered mine from amazon, just rather deal with amazon plus I get free 2 day shipping. And I can update the fan noise whenever I get mine in


The 1000 watts version is more quiet the fan only has a max rpm of 1600 the 1300 watts has a fan with 2100 rpm


----------



## MrGrievous

Hey there Skika, has there been any word of the lower end power units from Leapex being used as the OEM part for EVGA's lineup. I'm looking at getting the EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2, but I feel it's just a waste (but would be a rather good unit for future proofing) since my needs are: sli 780 overclocked water cooled with 13 fans and a overclocked 4770k on the z87 GA-UD4 mobo.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Hey there Skika, has there been any word of the lower end power units from Leapex being used as the OEM part for EVGA's lineup. I'm looking at getting the EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2, but I feel it's just a waste (but would be a rather good unit for future proofing) since my needs are: sli 780 overclocked water cooled with 13 fans and a overclocked 4770k on the z87 GA-UD4 mobo.


No i have not heard anything


----------



## bond32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGrievous*
> 
> Hey there Skika, has there been any word of the lower end power units from Leapex being used as the OEM part for EVGA's lineup. I'm looking at getting the EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2, but I feel it's just a waste (but would be a rather good unit for future proofing) since my needs are: sli 780 overclocked water cooled with 13 fans and a overclocked 4770k on the z87 GA-UD4 mobo.


How would that be a waste? That's a power hungry system you have there...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bond32*
> 
> How would that be a waste? That's a power hungry system you have there...


Even a 750 watts would be more then enough 1000 watts is just a waste of money

Unless he wants to add more GTX 780 cards


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Even a 750 watts would be more then enough 1000 watts is just a waste of money
> 
> Unless he wants to add more GTX 780 cards


With respect, if he's overclocking it will be nice to have some overhead. I just shutdown my EVGA 1300 about 4 times with 3 7950's. So I say more power is better.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> With respect, if he's overclocking it will be nice to have some overhead. I just shutdown my EVGA 1300 about 4 times with 3 7950's. So I say more power is better.






Even a 650 watts could power a system with two video cards

750 watts is with lots of headroom


----------



## bigmac11

Again you have your so called facts and I have the proof sitting in front of me.


----------



## deuce1

hey i dont know which psu i should buy for my future build...BE QUIET! Dark Power Pro P10, 1200 Watt or EVGA Supernova G2 - 1300 Watt
40 fans, 2 swiftech mpc35x, 2 titan ocd, ivy -e (target 4.8-5ghz)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deuce1*
> 
> hey i dont know which psu i should buy for my future build...BE QUIET! Dark Power Pro P10, 1200 Watt or EVGA Supernova G2 - 1300 Watt
> 40 fans, 2 swiftech mpc35x, 2 titan ocd, ivy -e (target 4.8-5ghz)


You dont need that much power

850 watts is more then enough


----------



## deuce1

Ok thanks - and when i will have space for a 3rd card? 1000w? or still 850? Which one can you recommend?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deuce1*
> 
> Ok thanks - and when i will have space for a 3rd card? 1000w? or still 850? Which one can you recommend?


If you want a third card then its 1000 watts


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I just asked EVGA about the claim about 100% japanese they have about the G2
> 
> So i asked them how that could be true when you have chinese CapXon
> 
> They responded they had no idea there where CapXon in the G2?
> 
> What you dont know what parts you have in your own units???


100% on main PCB.

Anyways it was a misprint that is fixed on newer boxes. The Platinum however (P2) does in fact have 100% Japanese across the board.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 100% on main PCB.
> 
> Anyways it was a misprint that is fixed on newer boxes. The Platinum however (P2) does in fact have 100% Japanese across the board.


So no CapXon´s at all on the P2

Thats awesome thumbs up for that

Also there have been alot people asking me if EVGA would bring out the rest of the Leadex wattage models

Since i dont know i cant answer that

Are there any plans becasue the demand sure is there


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yes, we are continuing to add more







Should have an 800/850W unit fairly soon.

BTW, here is a review of the 500W up at JonnyGuru

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=351


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, we are continuing to add more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should have an 800/850W unit fairly soon.
> 
> BTW, here is a review of the 500W up at JonnyGuru
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=351


I am shocked to my core something HEC has made thats half decent

Oh wow now i have seen it all

Are the old NEX650B/650G/750G going to be EOL?


----------



## Dohko702

Hello Everybody, i have a couple questions:

I want to go for fully modular psu, in my country (Colombia) it's hard to find good psu's so EVGA NEX 650G is an option around ($110 us dls) 1 year waranty, my actual psu is XFX 550W core Edition 80plus Bronze (HTPC) service, seeding and downloading torrents, xbmc, light gaming, the thing is my actual mess of cables inside my case (Fractal Desing mini) and fully modular PSU could be an option but a few comments in this thread retract me to buy so

1) EVGA psu is really bad that you say?

2) If i will buy the psu for reseller in my country the warranty, can I register and apply for 10 years of warranty, doesn't matter if i have to send the psu to EEUU?

Specs HTPC:
Intel Core i3 3220+Cooler master GeminII M4
Asus Gene V
8Gb Gskill 1600 MHz
EVGA GTX 760 2GB reference
2 HDD's (1TB+3TB)
1 Optical BD-RW

Or you can recommend another psu fully modular around 500-600 W

Thx.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dohko702*
> 
> Hello Everybody, i have a couple questions:
> 
> I want to go for fully modular psu, in my country (Colombia) it's hard to find good psu's so EVGA NEX 650G is an option around ($110 us dls) 1 year waranty, my actual psu is XFX 550W core Edition 80plus Bronze (HTPC) service, seeding and downloading torrents, xbmc, light gaming, the thing is my actual mess of cables inside my case (Fractal Desing mini) and fully modular PSU could be an option but a few comments in this thread retract me to buy so
> 
> 1) EVGA psu is really bad that you say?
> 
> 2) If i will buy the psu for reseller in my country the warranty, can I register and apply for 10 years of warranty, doesn't matter if i have to send the psu to EEUU?
> 
> Specs HTPC:
> Intel Core i3 3220+Cooler master GeminII M4
> Asus Gene V
> 8Gb Gskill 1600 MHz
> EVGA GTX 760 2GB reference
> 2 HDD's (1TB+3TB)
> 1 Optical BD-RW
> 
> Or you can recommend another psu fully modular around 500-600 W
> 
> Thx.


The EVGA NEX650G its overpriced and mediocre dont buy it

http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies

Since you are from south america you sould bre able to find the brand Sentey down there

And you could power that system with a 450 watts PSU

Welcome to OCN by the way


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 100% on main PCB.
> 
> Anyways it was a misprint that is fixed on newer boxes. The Platinum however (P2) does in fact have 100% Japanese across the board.


*EVGA Support Email 401371*

_Joshua Hawk, thank you for contacting the EVGA Customer Service Team. My name is Jaeson Wilda and I will answer your question today._
_
If you wish to reply or continue the ticket, you can submit a follow-up question._

*Your Question:*
My card was charged $1 last night so I'm assuming that it's on file. Please correct me if I'm wrong.

I noticed the P2 has hit shelves during all of this mess - would it be at all possible for me to get an upgrade from the G2 to the P2 and pay the difference? I would have bought the P2 if it was available on Newegg when I purchased my G2.

Thanks for any assistance!

Also, in case anyone is interested, here is my G2 shorting out:

http://www.youtube.com/edit?ns=1&video_id=-VeW-0RLjlE
*
Your Answer:*
Hello,

Correct, We've got your card and you're all set. Your replacement should ship out on Monday or Tuesday at the latest.

*The only change from the G2 to the P2 is the platinum rating, which raises the power efficiency by 2%.* Unfortunately, we cannot upgrade you during the RMA process to the P2 model.

If you have any other questions, let us know.

Regards,
EVGA

*Not happy.* I had a feeling that was not the only difference between the two units and I was told otherwise either out of lack of knowledge about the product or just to shush me.. I'm actually kind of pissed now that I went through EVGA instead of returning the faulty unit to Newegg and getting the P2 through them. I'm going to contact EVGA again before I send back the faulty G2.


----------



## pooter

Not exactly sure what you're so upset about? Can't fault their RMA/support dept for not being able to help you with a sales issue in terms of upgrading. There is no Step-up program w/ their PSUs. TBH I would have also bought the P2 if it was out sooner too but that's more on me and my timing requirements.

Sounds like they are taking care of you in terms of getting you a replacement though which is the main thing. Did they give you a courtesy advance replacement too? I know my recent issue, they got back to me quick with a free advance replacement which turned out to be a whole new retail box which even that is better than most other companies who have no problems sending you a brown box refurb.

And imo the 100% japanese capacitor issue is overblown. Misleading? Perhaps. Not a reason to flip out and return a PSU though. I know your PSU may have shorted... but I'm willing to bet it wasn't cause of random chinese capacitors on the side.

Worse case scenario, return or exchange the new replacement they send you with Newegg.


----------



## HairyGamer

I'm "not so upset" about anything. I'm a little bit pissed that their rep didn't know what he was talking about which led me to make the wrong decision. See, it would have been easier to deal with Newegg but now I have a replacement from EVGA and the faulty one is in a box ready to be sent back to EVGA. Now Newegg is kind of out of the question since I'm in too deep with EVGA. I guess you don't know how the step-up program works if you think that I could somehow be relating it to my situation.

If you read my previous post, you'd see that they've taken care of me but that they have also gotten me into a situation which could have easily been avoided and handled through Newegg if I had known the facts up front. Instead I was given false information both on the box, and by a customer service rep who didn't know what he was talking about. I'm no flipping out, I but I needed to return the PSU to begin with so switching to a P2 would have been a non-issue through Newegg, got it?

My PSU shorting had nothing to do with a few Chinese capacitors on the daughter board, I wish you'd hush with your putting words in my mouth.


----------



## pooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I'm "not so upset" about anything. I'm a little bit pissed












... ok carry on then.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HairyGamer*
> 
> I'm "not so upset" about anything. I'm a little bit pissed that their rep didn't know what he was talking about which led me to make the wrong decision. See, it would have been easier to deal with Newegg but now I have a replacement from EVGA and the faulty one is in a box ready to be sent back to EVGA. Now Newegg is kind of out of the question since I'm in too deep with EVGA. I guess you don't know how the step-up program works if you think that I could somehow be relating it to my situation.
> 
> If you read my previous post, you'd see that they've taken care of me but that they have also gotten me into a situation which could have easily been avoided and handled through Newegg if I had known the facts up front. Instead I was given false information both on the box, and by a customer service rep who didn't know what he was talking about. I'm no flipping out, I but I needed to return the PSU to begin with so switching to a P2 would have been a non-issue through Newegg, got it?
> 
> My PSU shorting had nothing to do with a few Chinese capacitors on the daughter board, I wish you'd hush with your putting words in my mouth.


You have PM


----------



## HairyGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> You have PM


Thanks so much Jacob, EVGA rocks


----------



## Dohko702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The EVGA NEX650G its overpriced and mediocre dont buy it
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/183810/faq-recommended-power-supplies
> 
> Since you are from south america you sould bre able to find the brand Sentey down there
> 
> And you could power that system with a 450 watts PSU
> 
> Welcome to OCN by the way


Thx for you answer, Sentey maybe is easy to find in Argentina , i will buy seasonic 520 W full modular, the thing is the heavy load in my rig is the EVGA GTX 760 and other hard disks in the future.

For now i will stay with the XFX.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dohko702*
> 
> Thx for you answer, Sentey maybe is easy to find in Argentina , i will buy seasonic 520 W full modular, the thing is the heavy load in my rig is the EVGA GTX 760 and other hard disks in the future.
> 
> For now i will stay with the XFX.


Sentey are Super Flower units rebranded

Or at least some of them are


----------



## nintypixels

Wish I had seen this post sooner before I purchased the power supply. I just recently brought the Evga Supernova 750G for $99.99 on a newegg sale. I don't think i will be that unhappy though since I got it for 50 bucks less. But this is very good information. Thanks for the information for future use!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nintypixels*
> 
> Wish I had seen this post sooner before I purchased the power supply. I just recently brought the Evga Supernova 750G for $99.99 on a newegg sale. I don't think i will be that unhappy though since I got it for 50 bucks less. But this is very good information. Thanks for the information for future use!


What you have is group regulated PSU

I dont like group regulated its a cheap and lazy way of doing things

And its not a very good way of doing thing either


----------



## nintypixels

I see. Thank you very much for your insight. I will look into your PSU forum posts a lot more often!


----------



## hotrod717

I have been thinking about upgrading my Seasonic X 750 and thankfully saw the beauty in the G2 series from EVGA. For the price and performance, I don't think there is another psu that can match the 1300w G2. Or is there? I want to pull the trigger, but figured it wouldn't be prudent unless I asked. Thanks in advance shilka and keep up the good work!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I have been thinking about upgrading my Seasonic X 750 and thankfully saw the beauty in the G2 series from EVGA. For the price and performance, I don't think there is another psu that can match the 1300w G2. Or is there? I want to pull the trigger, but figured it wouldn't be prudent unless I asked. Thanks in advance shilka and keep up the good work!


Well 1300 watts is for 3 way video card setups with cards overvolted

Or 4 way with stock volts

Do you have either?

There is a 1000 watts version if you have not seen that

And EVGA said there is a 850 watts PSU on the way as well

It might and i say might be another G2/P2

Or something else i have no info on this new 850 watts at this time


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well 1300 watts is for 3 way video card setups with cards overvolted
> 
> Or 4 way with stock volts
> 
> Do you have either?
> 
> There is a 1000 watts version if you have not seen that
> 
> And EVGA said there is a 850 watts PSU on the way as well which might and i say might be another G2/P2 or something else


Yes, I am looking to go with more cards. My 750 didn't like 2 way very much with my gpu oc's and cpu oc. I think I'm justing going to add cards instead of going with the HD9970. I have a awesome clocker in my Matrix and can't seem to part with it. Worth more than what I've been offered and with the upcoming release, 7970's will drop in price. I think 3 7970's will probably be close if not perform better than 2 9970's. Just an opinion. With the 10 yr warranty and $220, it's hard not to go with more than needed concept.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Yes, I am looking to go with more cards. My 750 didn't like 2 way very much with my gpu oc's and cpu oc. I think I'm justing going to add cards instead of going with the HD9970. I have a awesome clocker in my Matrix and can't seem to part with it. Worth more than what I've been offered and with the upcoming release, 7970's will drop in price. I think 3 7970's will probably be close if not perform better than 2 9970's. Just an opinion. With the 10 yr warranty, it's hard not to go with more than needed concept.


Well 3 cards thats been overvolted does eat a lot of power

Not sure if 1000 watts would be enough for that

Well in that case you have a few options but none are nowhere near the value for money the G2 is

There is the NZXT HALE 90 V2 1200 watts thats almost as good but its not cheap

Then comes then AX1200/1200i which are a complete ripoff compared to the G2

Only the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 1200 watts stand out but thats mosty becasue of its a úber silent PSU

Only thing left is the Lepa G

Thats about it with options you have


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well 3 cards thats been overvolted does eat a lot of power
> 
> Not sure if 1000 watts would be enough for that
> 
> Well in that case you have a few options but none are nowhere near the value for money the G2 is
> 
> There is the NZXT HALE 90 V2 1200 watts thats almost as good but its not cheap
> 
> Then comes then AX1200/1200i which are a complete ripoff compared to the G2
> 
> Only the Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P10 1200 watts stand out but thats mosty becasue of its a úber silent PSU
> 
> Only thing left is the Lepa G
> 
> Thats about it with options you have


I was looking at the LEPA 1600, but even with it's 20% discount to $264 on Newwegg, The G2 1300 for $219 is probably all, if not more, than I can foresee needing. Thanks for the input and confirmation!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> I was looking at the LEPA 1600, but even with it's 20% discount to $264 on Newwegg, The G2 1300 for $219 is probably all, if not more, than I can foresee needing. Thanks for the input and confirmation!


One thing to keep in mind about the Lepa G is its multi rail so you can overload a rail by mistale which will make the PSU shut down

But yes you really can find anything thats better for the money then the 1300 watts G2


----------



## bigmac11

My EVGA 1300 is rocking







So far the best PSU I've owned.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> My EVGA 1300 is rocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the best PSU I've owned.


Same for me.

I also have a NEX750G. After reading the reviews here I am still comfortable using it







. I paid $100 for it. Maybe a little high for a rebranded PSU but the cabling is nice and its in my son's sytem that I dont tinker with much.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Same for me.
> 
> I also have a NEX750G. After reading the reviews here I am still comfortable using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I paid $100 for it. Maybe a little high for a rebranded PSU but the cabling is nice and its in my son's sytem that I dont tinker with much.


As long as its not overclocked the 750G is fine


----------



## pooter

Damn not sure if it's me having crappy luck but my second EVGA G2 psu has just died. I went from a 1000G2 that made a lot of rattling noises to a 1300G2 that just died inexplicably for no reason. Good thing is that EVGA is still spot on with quick support response and complimentary advance RMA but I am really starting to wonder if it's a design issue, a QA thing, or something else...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pooter*
> 
> Damn not sure if it's me having crappy luck but my second EVGA G2 psu has just died. I went from a 1000G2 that made a lot of rattling noises to a 1300G2 that just died inexplicably for no reason. Good thing is that EVGA is still spot on with quick support response and complimentary advance RMA but I am really starting to wonder if it's a design issue, a QA thing, or something else...


Well it is a brand new series so there might be early problems

Like when you upgrade to a brand new Windows everything looks like crap untill the problems are fixed

Or you just got plain bad luck


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Well it is a brand new series so there might be early problems
> 
> Like when you upgrade to a brand new Windows everything looks like crap untill the problems are fixed
> 
> Or you just got plain bad luck


Man I hope it's his bad luck....sorry







So far aside from overloading it a few times mine has been great and seems to run cooler and quieter since I first hooked it up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Man I hope it's his bad luck....sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far aside from overloading it a few times mine has been great and seems to run cooler and quieter since I first hooked it up.


Others besides you have not reported anything or any problems

And i do report stuff like that because i am honest to do so even if i dont like it


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Others besides you have not reported anything or any problems
> 
> And i do report stuff like that because i am honest to do so even if i dont like it










And thanks again for the recommendation.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks again for the recommendation.


Only one PSU that i would rated as better

But second best i not bad at all


----------



## bigmac11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Only one PSU that i would rated as better
> 
> But second best i not bad at all


Out of curiosity what would be your #1 ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Out of curiosity what would be your #1 ?


The Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850 watts

Two reasons for it build quality is so good its crazy overbuilt

And the voltage regulation is soo good i would dare to call it the most stable customer grade PSU money can buy

Max voltage regulation on the 12v rail jonnyguru could get it up to was 0.7%

3.3v rail which is the rail that power RAM was 0.0% in all tests it refused to move as much as 0.1%

If you are a RAM overclocker this is the PSU you want

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=352
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/Antec-High-Current-Pro-Platinum-850W-Power-Supply-Review
http://hardocp.com/article/2013/09/24/antec_high_current_pro_platinum_850w_psu_review/#.UkHSj5qbsuV



Compared to the EVGA SuperNova G2 1000 watts


----------



## bigmac11

Thanks for the info as I'm doing a build for a friend in a few weeks and maybe will suggest this unit


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigmac11*
> 
> Thanks for the info as I'm doing a build for a friend in a few weeks and maybe will suggest this unit


Only 850/1000/1300 watts so far and the 1000 watts is an older PSU

Think the 850 is the 1000 watts just improved a lot

Dont know what the 1300 watts is

There are 650 and 750 watts versions on the way as well

Only thing i can nag about with these are the price

On the other hand if you want the best you have to pay for it

There is a EVGA 850 watts on the way as well which may or may not be another Leadex


----------



## szeged

just thought id throw a lil contribution into the thread

got two evga 1000w g2 psu's wired together to power my dual titan rig


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> just thought id throw a lil contribution into the thread
> 
> got two evga 1000w g2 psu's wired together to power my dual titan rig


Any problems with any of your G2´s?


----------



## szeged

Nope, they've been perfect, best PSU's ive owned.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Nope, they've been perfect, best PSU's ive owned.


Still sad to see some that still go on about EVGA PSU´s sucks

Most br cavemen stuck in 2010

Reminds me of those idiots that say all Cooler Master PSU´s suck i saw one of those as late as yearsday


----------



## szeged

yeah its unfortunate that people judge new products off the old. same with EVGA's motherboards, from what ive seen their new x79 dark has been doing great but people still bash it.

If they want to be stuck in time years ago thats fine with me, they can spend more money on corsair psu's for the same performance as EVGA's.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah its unfortunate that people judge new products off the old. same with EVGA's motherboards, from what ive seen their new x79 dark has been doing great but people still bash it.
> 
> If they want to be stuck in time years ago thats fine with me, they can spend more money on corsair psu's for the same performance as EVGA's.


The EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 watts is both cheaper and better then the Corsair AX1200i

So really you would have to be a Corsair fanboy or just plain stupid to pay more and get less

I wonder do anyone read these threads i have made a lot by now and this one has seen way more posts then the others


----------



## szeged

Agreed, a lot of people simply dont know about the other gems in the psu market though, they just see the popularity of corsair and think theyre the best. Thankfully we have people like you here to educate them.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Agreed, a lot of people simply dont know about the other gems in the psu market though, they just see the popularity of corsair and think theyre the best. Thankfully we have people like you here to educate them.


If you look here you can see how much i have already covered

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread

Am doing research for a Thermaltake thread as their newer units and soon to be released PSU´s are and will be pretty underrated

They even have a digtal PSU on the way or so they say it is


----------



## szeged

for those wondering how the cables look sleeved


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!














just a little side by side comparison, sorry about the bad lighting/quality









whoever was the quality control on this particular units cables needs to be fired instantly. Two of the cables were completely glued together, had to be cut apart, another cable was coming out of its pin, had to put one of my own pins on. Ended up cutting myself about a total of 7 times sleeving this particular psu's cables because all of them refused to exit the connector peacefully.

oh and not to mention one of the capacitors on the 8pin pci-e cable was broken on one connection point, like completely torn off, other side was fine.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> for those wondering how the cables look sleeved
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a little side by side comparison, sorry about the bad lighting/quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoever was the quality control on this particular units cables needs to be fired instantly. Two of the cables were completely glued together, had to be cut apart, another cable was coming out of its pin, had to put one of my own pins on. Ended up cutting myself about a total of 7 times sleeving this particular psu's cables because all of them refused to exit the connector peacefully.
> 
> oh and not to mention one of the capacitors on the 8pin pci-e cable was broken on one connection point, like completely torn off, other side was fine.


Lighting makes them look a little pink

Heard it was a pain in the butt to doall that?


----------



## szeged

yeah the lighting is pretty bad until i complete my lightbox and get a new real camera, but those are dark red sleeve from MDPC









this particular PSU must have been from a different batch than my others because the cables were all glued together inside the original sleeving instead of a ziptie around the ends, made it a massive PITA to work with, my hands look like i dipped them in a meat grinder atm, cuts all over the place, blood all over my desk because one of the terminals refused to pull out of the connector, eventually managed to pull hard enough to get it out but it slipped through my fingers on its way out and pulled its way through my thumb and index finger, cutting both pretty deep, but the show must go on, ended up finishing the remaining cables before killing myself on them lol.

The other 1000w g2's i had to sleeve were flawless, everything came out so easy, guess it spoiled me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> yeah the lighting is pretty bad until i complete my lightbox and get a new real camera, but those are dark red sleeve from MDPC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this particular PSU must have been from a different batch than my others because the cables were all glued together inside the original sleeving instead of a ziptie around the ends, made it a massive PITA to work with, my hands look like i dipped them in a meat grinder atm, cuts all over the place, blood all over my desk because one of the terminals refused to pull out of the connector, eventually managed to pull hard enough to get it out but it slipped through my fingers on its way out and pulled its way through my thumb and index finger, cutting both pretty deep, but the show must go on, ended up finishing the remaining cables before killing myself on them lol.
> 
> The other 1000w g2's i had to sleeve were flawless, everything came out so easy, guess it spoiled me.


How many have you worked now has to be at least 3 or 4

Lost track


----------



## szeged

4 now


----------



## managerman

Shilka,

Quick question. My system has an overvolted and overclocked 4770k running @ 5.0Ghz, plus 3 highly overvolted, and overclocked GTX 780's....I have a EVGA 1300G2 and while I was benchmarking this past weekend, my kill-a-watt meter that is hooked to the system, approached (and exceeded) 1500 Watts a few times during the benchmark...It was running most of the time between 1350w and 1450w. The power supply (or system) did not shut down during the benchmark runs, but I think I am close to maxing out this PSU. How far can I push this PSU? I still think I have more headroom in the cards, but am wondering if I should just add another PSU? I have no idea where I would put it though....

-Thanks,

-M


----------



## shilka

I have no idea how far you can push a G2 as dont have one myself nor have i tried

Not sure that kill a watt is right or not but if it is better get yourself another PSU i would not push a PSU to its limilts or past them


----------



## shilka

At long last there is a P2 review

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=361


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> At long last there is a P2 review
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=361


That review is why I bought the P2 this week. Installed it last night replacing a TX850 Corsair. I may eventually crossfire my 290X and an 850 watt power supply wouldn't work.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> That review is why I bought the P2 this week. Installed it last night replacing a TX850 Corsair. I may eventually crossfire my 290X and an 850 watt power supply wouldn't work.


Yes it would

And i also found out what makes the P2 different from the G2

Besides the efficiency off course


----------



## shilka

I just heard back from EVGA-JacobF

Word is there will be a EVGA SuperNova G2 850 watts sometime in dec


----------



## mfranco702

I didnt know this thread existed, sometimes Im kind of lazy to search this enormous forum, it seems I picked a good one then, replacing my old Corsair GS800, ready to power two 780s soon, great advice and review, +rep


----------



## shilka

Looks great thanks for posting


----------



## coolhandluke41

I have EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 still in the box and spare HX850 and was wondering if and how to wire both of them for some 780 Classy action or will I be fine with just 1300 unit ?
Here is my other question ..I just noticed that my PCI-E cables on CM 1000V have single strap that splits in to two 8 pin ,this looks like a melt -down waiting to happen (how much juice I can pull on this strips?
Thanks you


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I have EVGA SuperNova G2 1300 still in the box and spare HX850 and was wondering if and how to wire both of them for some 780 Classy action or will I be fine with just 1300 unit ?


Lol 1300 watts is enough for 4 GTX 780 cards

Hell you could have 5 if the PSU had cables for that many


----------



## coolhandluke41

^^ sorry I just edited my lest post ,can you please answer the other question ,..you got a quick draw








EDIT sorry I didn't mention SLI -not single card ,the single Classy will be on 1000V


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> ^^ sorry I just edited my lest post ,can you please answer the other question ,..you got a quick draw


I was about to update the thread with another P2 review

Which is why i was in here

But sory i dont understand what you are asking?


----------



## coolhandluke41

Ok I will make picture of the PCI-E cables that come with the unit ...


----------



## coolhandluke41

this is how all the PCI-E cables look like -will I be ok pulling around 500~600W through one of this ?


EDIT ; here is the unit
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817171078


----------



## shilka

They would not make a cable like that if it could not handle the power draw

I have seen a PSU that had the 24 pin and the 8 pin one one cable

Looks stupid but i dont think its dangerous

Last you wont be pulling 500-600 watts on that cable who told you that?

Max you could pull is 375 watts more then that and you break the laws of physics


----------



## coolhandluke41

single 780 Classy can pull 500W with no sweat (overclocked )


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> single 780 Classy can pull 500W with no sweat (overclocked )


No it cant whoever told you that is full of it

375 watts max more then that is impossible

Even that is only when overvolted


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> single 780 Classy can pull 500W with no sweat (overclocked )
> 
> 
> 
> No it cant whoever told you that is full of it
> 
> 375 watts max more then that is impossible
> 
> Even that is only when overvolted
Click to expand...

this is from 2min google search
Quote:


> The highest power draw recorded was 444 watts during the overclocked run of HWBot Heaven. Pretty impressive numbers for a card this powerful!



http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-780-classified-acx-graphics-card-review/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> this is from 2min google search
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-780-classified-acx-graphics-card-review/


Thats for a whole system not the video alone

Watch this





Just forget what he says about efficiency he got that part wrong

12 fans a full water setup and overclocks on everything and he is doing 380 watts

Your system would be along the same lines

So your PSU is ridiculous overkill so much in fact that you wasted a ton of money for no reason


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> So your PSU is ridiculous overkill so much in fact that you wasted a ton of money for no reason


I like the way you respond to something you strongly disagree ,lol ,I guess all the others with double PSU's are just morons compared to me right ?,szeged just mention getting 2x1000W PSU for his 2 Titan's







,you my friend must be new to overclocking and you response proves it









EDIT ; this is like two pages back
http://www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread/160#post_21074866
the man mention pulling 1450W ,are you on drugs ?
Quote:


> approached (and exceeded) 1500 Watts a few times during the benchmark


so 3x375W=1125
1500-1125=375w CPU+ fans,etc ..I thought 4770K supposed to be efficient







and he's not even pushing in it ..lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I like the way you respond to something you strongly disagree ,lol ,I guess all the others with double PSU's are just morons compared to me right ?,szeged just mention getting 2x1000W PSU for his 2 Titan's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,you my friend must be new to overclocking and you response proves it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT ; this is like two pages back
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1395708/evga-power-supplies-information-thread/160#post_21074866
> the man mention pulling 1450W ,are you on drugs ?
> so 3x375W=1125
> 1500-1125=375w CPU+ fans,tc ..I thought 4770K supposed to be efficient


An 8 pin PCI-E cable cant do more 150 watts two of them on a GTX 780 gives you 300 add another 375 watts for the PCI-E lane itself

If a card is doing more that then the PSU would either shut off or the video card would be on fire

So yes i think everyone that has two PSU´s either are too cheap to get one larger one or have no idea what they are doing

Or they have acted on wrong/misinformation

All video cards unless they are dual core video cards and be powered by a 550 to 650 watts PSU

750 watts to 850 watts for two

You dont need more then this and i am not saying that becasue i am trolling or anything


----------



## coolhandluke41

get a job dude ...a real one


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I was about to update the thread with another P2 review
> 
> Which is why i was in here
> 
> But sory i dont understand what you are asking?


I think he has the same PCIe cables as on mfranco's picture above and wants to know if they can handle the load pulled by the video card.

I have the same ones and am wanting to sleeve them but they have caps under the shrink wrap. Any tips on that?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I think he has the same PCIe cables as on mfranco's picture above and wants to know if they can handle the load pulled by the video card.
> 
> I have the same ones and am wanting to sleeve them but they have caps under the shrink wrap. Any tips on that?


If it has something on the cables leave it there


----------



## smokedawg

Regarding PSUs and Watts:
This review mentions a crossfire stock 290x setup using up to 727 watts (Crysis 3 full load, furmark was at 720w) for the whole system and "at the wall". Does this mean assuming a maximum of ~94% efficiency (80+ platinum) the PSU only delivered about 680watts? I am still trying to figure out if I should return my SuperNova 1000 P2 and get a 1200+ PSU to be save for 290x cf + overclocking in the future but those numbers don't sound that bad.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> Regarding PSUs and Watts:
> This review mentions a crossfire stock 290x setup using up to 727 watts (Crysis 3 full load, furmark was at 720w) for the whole system and "at the wall". Does this mean assuming a maximum of ~94% efficiency (80+ platinum) the PSU only delivered about 680watts? I am still trying to figure out if I should return my SuperNova 1000 P2 and get a 1200+ PSU to be save for 290x cf + overclocking in the future but those numbers don't sound that bad.


You have misunderstood efficiency

Efficiency means to give you 1000 watts it has to draw 1200 from the wall if its 80% efficient

1100 from the wall if its 90% efficient

1050 if its 95% and so on

The P2 is up to 93% point something efficient but that is at 80% load

This page tells you how efficient it is at what load

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_P2_1000/6.html

Lowest is 83,37%


----------



## smokedawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You have misunderstood efficiency
> 
> Efficiency means to give you 1000 watts it has to draw 1200 from the wall if its 80% efficient
> 
> 1100 from the wall if its 90% efficient
> 
> 1050 if its 95% and so on
> 
> The P2 is up to 93% point something efficient but that is at 80% load
> 
> This page tells you how efficient it is at what load
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_P2_1000/6.html
> 
> Lowest is 83,37%


That's how I thought I understood it at least...if they say their setup used 727 watts from the wall this means the psu had to deliver ~680 watts to the system (727 * 0.94 if it was at peak efficiency). Maybe I am just stupid though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> That's how I thought I understood it at least...if they say their setup used 727 watts from the wall this means the psu had to deliver ~680 watts to the system (727 * 0.94 if it was at peak efficiency). Maybe I am just stupid though.


Not stupid its a common mistake many make

You cant know everything and you lean something new every day


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smokedawg*
> 
> That's how I thought I understood it at least...if they say their setup used 727 watts from the wall this means the psu had to deliver ~680 watts to the system (727 * 0.94 if it was at peak efficiency). Maybe I am just stupid though.


I don't see what was wrong with what you said.
Basically, what you and Shilka have said was "Efficiency means to give you 680 watts it has to draw 727 from the wall if its 94% efficient" on that AX1200i they had used.

Basically, yes. On that setup, it's supplying ~680w DC if we were to assume that it is about 94% efficient and that this was tested are on a 220v line.


----------



## MR-e

will there be a 650-850w version of the 1000w supernova p2?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> will there be a 650-850w version of the 1000w supernova p2?


At this point in time only word is there is a G2 850 watts in the pipeline

Waiting for a 750-850 P2 myself


----------



## ShortySmalls

I have the 1000 G2 and i absolutely love it best PSU ive ever owned.


----------



## shilka

Seems like this is the most viewed info thread of them all almost 4100 views

Maybe everyone knows this one but not the others?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1431929/psu-index-thread


----------



## szeged

i attribute it to a lot of evga fanboys(myself included) are more interested in the EVGA name, come here to check out the psu, then are pleasantly surprised when these turned out to be some great power supplies.

I originally got my first evga psu due to having a long history with EVGA and loving their service/products, so i gave their 750 a shot, had no problems, upgraded it to what i have now, never looking back.


----------



## Jack Mac

I think it's because people are genuinely interested in EVGA power supplies, they seem to be priced pretty well (unlike Corsair), and the ones based on the Super Flower Leadex platform seem to do excellent, and it has EVGA customer support.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i attribute it to a lot of evga fanboys(myself included) are more interested in the EVGA name, come here to check out the psu, then are pleasantly surprised when these turned out to be some great power supplies.
> 
> I originally got my first evga psu due to having a long history with EVGA and loving their service/products, so i gave their 750 a shot, had no problems, upgraded it to what i have now, never looking back.


After getting 5 DOA motherboards in a row from EVGA RMA and they made me pay shipping on the first 2 i was not happy with EVGA, but for the $160 i paid for a 1kw psu that has amazing specs i was fine with using another evga product.


----------



## szeged

alright boys and girls, back again with better pics of the pci-e cables sleeved, for those wondering how it would look for the 1000w g2 if you self sleeved it -


----------



## shilka

Good good or bad is the sleeving on the stock cables?

Thinking of getting the 850 watts G2 when that one goes on sale

Like the P2 more but 1000 watts is way overkill for my needs

And getting a Leadex is impossible


----------



## szeged

I like the original sleeving on the stock cables for organization purposes, its nice and strong, and keeps everything tidy, the stock heatshrink could be a bit better but hey its only there to hold everything together. If i wasnt going for a certain look or doing a build with aesthetics being the 100% number 1 goal, id just keep the stock sleeving on it because it makes cable management really, really easy.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> I like the original sleeving on the stock cables for organization purposes, its nice and strong, and keeps everything tidy, the stock heatshrink could be a bit better but hey its only there to hold everything together. If i wasnt going for a certain look or doing a build with aesthetics being the 100% number 1 goal, id just keep the stock sleeving on it because it makes cable management really, really easy.


How are the PCI-E cables those are red which i like

Just wish all the cables where red or EVGA made a set that was all red


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How are the PCI-E cables those are red which i like
> 
> Just wish all the cables where red or EVGA made a set that was all red


Those are pretty good quality, i didnt have any trouble with sleeving them and they feel high quality with the stock sleeving as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Those are pretty good quality, i didnt have any trouble with sleeving them and they feel high quality with the stock sleeving as well.


Think i am going to grab a G2 850 then

Unless EVGA release a 750-850 P2

There is one difference between the G2 and P2 other then efficiency

The CapXon caps have been removed and replaced with Nippon Chemi-Con caps


----------



## jleslie246

1300G2 PCIe cables


----------



## shilka

1300 watts for two video cards

Talk about overkill

Unless its GTX 590/690 cards

But looks nice


----------



## szeged

looks nice


----------



## jleslie246

Thanks. 2 over clocked 780's and oc'ed FX8350 plus water pump, 11 fans, lights etc. . The 1300 was the same price as the 1000G2 when I bought it. I figured I'm pushing close to 1000watts at full OC so the 1300 made since.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Thanks. 2 over clocked 780's and oc'ed FX8350 plus water pump, 11 fans, lights etc. . The 1300 was the same price as the 1000G2 when I bought it. I figured I'm pushing close to 1000watts at full OC so the 1300 made since.


You are not even doing 750 watts

Maybe more if you have overvolted those two GTX 780 cards

1000 would still have been enough

But you do have room for a third GTX 780 if you want


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You are not even doing 750 watts
> 
> Maybe more if you have overvolted those two GTX 780 cards
> 
> 1000 would still have been enough
> 
> But you do have room for a third GTX 780 if you want


Yes I flashed the bios and am running a much higher voltage. I was told they could pull 400 watts each. And like I said the 1300 was the same as the 1000. 3rd 780? Hmmm.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Yes I flashed the bios and am running a much higher voltage. I was told they could pull 400 watts each. And like I said the 1300 was the same as the 1000. 3rd 780? Hmmm.


Even with two 8 pin PCI-E plugs the max they could pull is 375 watts

75 watts for the PCI-E and 150 watts each for the 8 pins

If they are 6 and 8 pin the max they can do is 300 watts

If you dont overvolt you could do 4 way SLI on your 1300 watts PSU


----------



## Jack Mac

Is there an ETA on the G2 850 or is it out yet? I'd love one, hopefully it's the same size as the 1300/1000, I like the large look.


----------



## jleslie246

And have to sleeve that many more PCIe cables? No thanks. My finger tips are still sore. Go through the 780 threads. That's were I was told 400 watts. Anyway the two 780's run my 3 monitor setup just fine. If I change monitors (to 4k?) then adding another 780 or two would help. I'm glad to hear I have the extra wattage if I need it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Is there an ETA on the G2 850 or is it out yet? I'd love one, hopefully it's the same size as the 1300/1000, I like the large look.


EVGA Jacob said a month last i heard (i think?)

So some time in dec

I would not hold my breath on that so sometime early next year


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Is there an ETA on the G2 850 or is it out yet? I'd love one, hopefully it's the same size as the 1300/1000, I like the large look.


I found the size to be challenging in my build. Very tight against my bottom rad.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I found the size to be challenging in my build. Very tight against my bottom rad.


My TX750 looks small in my FT02 which is why I want a longer PSU. Also I hope the 850 is out by mid December, that's when I'll probably be purchasing a new PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> My TX750 looks small in my FT02 which is why I want a longer PSU. Also I hope the 850 is out by mid December, that's when I'll probably be purchasing a new PSU.


Your other picks in this area is the Cooler Master V850 and the Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850 watts

The Antec is damm good but its anything but cheap

There is also the brand new Thermaltake Tough Power DPS Gold but i really dont know about this one

Has some things going on that i personally dont like


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Your other picks in this area is the Cooler Master V850 and the Antec High Current Pro Platinum 850 watts
> 
> The Antec is damm good but its anything but cheap
> 
> There is also the brand new Thermaltake Tough Power DPS Gold but i really dont know about this one
> 
> Has some things going on that i personally dont like


Yeah, but I really like the idea of the fanless mode like the P2 has. My TX750 is by far the loudest part in my computer, at idle and at load and it has coil whine.


----------



## shilka

Dont even know if the G2 is semi fanless

I doubt it think its only the P2 that has that

If you want a silent PSU why not get the Fractal Design Newton R3 800 watts

Pretty good and very underrated

It is a little bit overpriced i will complain about that


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont even know if the G2 is semi fanless
> 
> I doubt it think its only the P2 that has that
> 
> If you want a silent PSU why not get the Fractal Design Newton R3 800 watts
> 
> Pretty good and every underrated
> 
> It is a little bit overpriced i will complain about that


I'll look into it, but I'll make the decision sometime in December, might even go 290 CF and just go for the 1000 P2 instead of saving around $50 on an 850W.


----------



## shilka

Techpowerup video of the EVGA SuperNova P2 1000 watts


----------



## postgoodinfoit

The FSP Raider may be Bronze rated, but it starts off with Gold level efficiency. The best part about this is that this is where the power supply will sit most of the time and give you the best efficiency while checking email, browsing the web and sitting idle.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postgoodinfoit*
> 
> The FSP Raider may be Bronze rated, but it starts off with Gold level efficiency. The best part about this is that this is where the power supply will sit most of the time and give you the best efficiency while checking email, browsing the web and sitting idle.


It started out as a silver not gold rated seriers


----------



## smokedawg

EVGA callback:
Quote:


> EVGA has discovered that a small batch of our 1300W & 1000W Power Supplies (P/N: 120-G2-1300-XR, 220-P2-1000-XR, 120-G2-1000-XR) did not meet the quality levels that EVGA stands behind. There is insufficient insulation on the thermal pad by a heatsink which may cause the Power Supply to shut down or be unable to power on. If you have one of these part numbers, please fill in your serial number below on this page to see if your power supply is affected. NOTE: This symptom should not occur on ANY Power Supply that was purchased on October 1st, 2013 or later


http://www.evga.com/articles/00803/

Mine was affected even though I only had it for less than 3 weeks. So even if you bought yours after Oct 1st I would check your serial number.

edit: I am late as usual - see: http://www.overclock.net/t/1445816/recall-of-evga-1300w-1000w-psus


----------



## Jack Mac

Well, I just ordered a 1000 G2 from Amazon, I know it's massive overkill but it was $159.. Not much more expensive than the V700 and cheaper than the V850. Electricity is included where I live so efficiency doesn't matter much to me and I get a PSU that'll last me a while and will hopefully be quieter than my squeaky, loud TX750 V2.


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Well, I just ordered a 1000 G2 from Amazon, I know it's massive overkill but it was $159.. Not much more expensive than the V700 and cheaper than the V850. Electricity is included where I live so efficiency doesn't matter much to me and I get a PSU that'll last me a while and will hopefully be quieter than my squeaky, loud TX750 V2.


Hate to break it to you, but evga 1000 g2 -$129 after rebate at Newegg. The 1300 g2 is $169 after rebate.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotrod717*
> 
> Hate to break it to you, but evga 1000 g2 -$129 after rebate at Newegg. The 1300 g2 is $169 after rebate.


I refuse to use Newegg and I don't like doing rebates for a few bucks. I feel like I got a good deal on the G2.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I refuse to use Newegg and I don't like doing rebates for a few bucks. I feel like I got a good deal on the G2.


It still has a $30 rebate so you still got the same price.









Click "Get forms" beside the "$30"

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1000G2-ATX12V-120-G2-1000-XR/dp/B00CGYCNG2


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> It still has a $30 rebate so you still got the same price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click "Get forms" beside the "$30"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1000G2-ATX12V-120-G2-1000-XR/dp/B00CGYCNG2


Thanks, rep.


----------



## shilka

Anyone seen or heard anything about the new 850 watts G2?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Still coming... should be early 2014.


----------



## Jack Mac

Just got my G2 today, it's so quiet compared to my old TX750, but man it was a pain to install in my FT02, but it looks fantastic and is much neater looking than the TX750.


----------



## szeged

very nice, now sleeve those cables red/black to match the 290!


----------



## Jack Mac

No thanks, I'd rather not have to redo the cabling w/ this case. Getting the side panel to close was a challenge in itself, plugging everything into the PSU was worse, plus I have no idea how to sleeve.


----------



## jameyscott

Gotta brag on EVGA a little. My EVGA Supernova G2 1300 12v rail went out for whatever reason and they didn't question my intelligence about it. They were just like "Hey, your product qualifies for the EAR program, send us your credit card infromation for collateral and we'll ship you a new one for free and let you ship the old one back for free." Freaking awesome.


----------



## szeged

thats why i will only buy evga products when i can.


----------



## jameyscott

Seriously. I wish they made a z87 microatx board. I'd buy that in a heartbeat for my second build. If The EVGA Hardon had space for my Corsair H110, I'd buy that in a heartbeat, too. Sadly, the only small case I have found that will fit it hasn't even released yet.







Xigmatek Aquila is a beastly little case, though.


----------



## szeged

sounds like you need a mercury s3


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> sounds like you need a mercury s3


http://www.xigmatek.com/product.php?productid=218&type=specification but look at it







It's like the Prodigy, but updated and more sturdy.


----------



## szeged

http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s3-case/

woah how did that link get there!


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s3-case/
> 
> woah how did that link get there!


I guess it really just depends on the price of the Aquila. If there is a marginal difference, I'll go with the S3, otherwise I'll be going with the Aquila. I just need to throw left over components in and then add a few more. I'm not looking at spending that much on this build as it's a LAN/Wifey build.

EDIT: S3 is only ITX. I'm going MATX. =/


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s3-case/
> 
> woah how did that link get there!


Stahp, I'm trying to keep loving my FT02, I don't want to spend $200+ on a case for a while.


----------



## jameyscott

Gotta brag on EVGA yet again. Got my new G2 1300 on Christmas EVE and they even sent a nice letter with a Duke Nukem belt buckle. Talk about freaking quality service. I can't wait to put it in, but it's gotta wait until I can get the EVGA x79 dark and a 3930k next month.


----------



## szeged

ended up killing my first 1000w g2, was benching last night then pop it goes and its fried up. heres what it does now when trying to turn it on in any rig




gonna replace it with a 1000w p2


----------



## szeged

replacement from amazon got in









my babies


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jameyscott

Need moar power.


----------



## shilka

Maybe i should start a Leadex/SuperNova owners club lol


----------



## Skuli

I have the 1000 G2 with two 290x's. Is there any reason I can't just run two separate 6+2 PCIe cables to the cards rather than use the cable shown in this photo? The pins for the 6 in the 6+2 are the same as the 6 in the extension to this single cable, correct?


----------



## shilka

At CES, EVGA unveiled two additions to its SuperNova line of 80 Plus Gold-compliant modular PSUs, the 750 G2 and 850 G2. Both units are based on a common platform, with a single +12V rail design. The 750 G2 has enough juice for dual- graphics card gaming rigs, while with the 850 G2, you could squeeze in a third card. Both units feature fully modular cabling, including modular 24-pin ATX and 8-pin EPS connectors. Both rely on large 140 mm spinners to stay cool. EVGA is expected to launch both a little later this year



http://www.techpowerup.com/196811/evga-rolls-out-supernova-750-g2-and-850-g2-power-supplies.html


----------



## jameyscott

Sweet! That means they actually have a full line up that is very good, albeit the NEX1500.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Sweet! That means they actually have a full line up that is very good, albeit the NEX1500.


And the 500/600/500B/600B/650G/750B/750G

In fact EVGA´s whole lineup besides the G2 and P2 models blows


----------



## Jack Mac

Kinda wish I waited for the 750 G2 but I do plan on CF 290s, and I got a decent deal on the 1000 G2. I love it, and it's so much quieter than my loud, squeaky old TX750.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Kinda wish I waited for the 750 G2 but I do plan on CF 290s, and I got a decent deal on the 1000 G2. I love it, and it's so much quieter than my loud, squeaky old TX750.


They could still be a while off

Still dont know if i should go for the EVGA or Super Flower 750 watts gold or wait for the platinum version


----------



## Jack Mac

I wouldn't bother waiting, unless electricity is expensive in your area. Wasn't the difference between the G2 and P2 minuscule anyway? I just went for the G2 because it was cheaper and I don't pay for electricity so efficiency doesn't matter to me.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I wouldn't bother waiting, unless electricity is expensive in your area. Wasn't the difference between the G2 and P2 minuscule anyway? I just went for the G2 because it was cheaper and I don't pay for electricity so efficiency doesn't matter to me.


Hybrid fan mode added and the CapXon´s caps replaced with Nippon Chemi-Con caps on the modular board

As well as the higher efficiency

And electricity is very expensive where i am from

Pay around 366$ every quarter

Thats almost 1500$ a year


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Hybrid fan mode added and the CapXon´s caps replaced with Nippon Chemi-Con caps on the modular board
> 
> As well as the higher efficiency
> 
> And electricity is very expensive where i am from
> 
> Pay around 366$ every quarter
> 
> Thats almost 1500$ a year


Ouch, then yeah I'd wait. Although they should be more efficient than your AX1200.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Ouch, then yeah I'd wait. Although they should be more efficient than your AX1200.


That is sitting on a shelf right now


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That is sitting on a shelf right now


Oh, I thought you were still using it, my mistake.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Oh, I thought you were still using it, my mistake.


Borrowed an NZXT HALE 90 V1 from a friend

But i still like to return it to him and get myself a PSU soon


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Borrowed an NZXT HALE 90 V1 from a friend
> 
> But i still like to return it to him and get myself a PSU soon


Good luck with your PSU search.


----------



## shilka

The Leadex Platinum is what i am set on

Efficiency on the Leadex compared to the HALE 90 V1 is 6% on lower power draws to 2% on max power draws

When you live in a place with that high power bills 2% to 6% every year is a lot


----------



## szeged

got another 1000w g2 in to replace the exploded one from evga rma. Time to put it to use


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got another 1000w g2 in to replace the exploded one from evga rma. Time to put it to use


That was a while ago that happend right?


----------



## szeged

happened the last week of december but evga rma dept. was closed until the 2nd of january, and it took em a bit longer to get it back to me. arrived yesterday


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And the 500/600/500B/600B/650G/750B/750G
> 
> In fact EVGA´s whole lineup besides the G2 and P2 models blows


I assumed they they were replacing all lower end models.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> I assumed they they were replacing all lower end models


They are brand new

Only the 650G/750B/750G are old

Those 3 needs to be EOL


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> They are brand new
> 
> Only the 650G/750B/750G are old
> 
> Those 3 needs to be EOL


I sure hope so. They kinda leave a bad taste in my mouth for EVGA to release sub par products. *cough* x79 classified *cough*


----------



## Mega Jenkins

My first EVGA P2 1000w PSU is dead. After setting off the circuit breaker a couple times, I narrowed the problem down to my desk area and after hitting the power switch on the PSU, my hand was greeted with sparks and somehow my finger started bleeding.

Despite this, the p2 1000w is a superb power supply. Quiet, modular (although, it could have more ports), long warranty, and has a self-contained death.

The serial number may change, but this PSU shall forever power my cornputer (ignoring RMA time filled with lusty Thermaltake-style affairs.)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mega Jenkins*
> 
> My first EVGA P2 1000w PSU is dead. After setting off the circuit breaker a couple times, I narrowed the problem down to my desk area and after hitting the power switch on the PSU, my hand was greeted with sparks and somehow my finger started bleeding.
> 
> Despite this, the p2 1000w is a superb power supply. Quiet, modular (although, it could have more ports), long warranty, and has a self-contained death.
> 
> The serial number may change, but this PSU shall forever power my cornputer (ignoring RMA time filled with lusty Thermaltake-style affairs.)


Sad to hear that

But .... happens to everyone and at least i have heard that EVGA RMA is really good and very fast


----------



## pcoutu17

Hey y'all I'm trying to leak test my WC loop, but I have the 1000w Supernova P2 and I can't seem to find any information on which wires I need to connect with the paper clip to jump start the PSU. Does anybody here know which ones it would be?


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pcoutu17*
> 
> Hey y'all I'm trying to leak test my WC loop, but I have the 1000w Supernova P2 and I can't seem to find any information on which wires I need to connect with the paper clip to jump start the PSU. Does anybody here know which ones it would be?


looking at the front of the 24 pin connecter its pins 4 and 6


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

I cannot wait for the 750/850G2 to come out this month, assuming they're higher quality than my 650G. I've been waiting months to be able to finally OC my system.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> I cannot wait for the 750/850G2 to come out this month, assuming they're higher quality than my 650G. I've been waiting months to be able to finally OC my system.


Who says they are coming out this month?

And they are Super Flower Leadex units not FSP Raider and Aurum units


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Who says they are coming out this month?
> 
> And they are Super Flower Leadex units not FSP Raider and Aurum units






Jacob said late January, so I'm hoping it hasn't changed since then.


----------



## jan900

Hello! Just wanted to get an information about my EVGA NEX 750G PSU... I recently bought it last november 2013.. Finally got all my parts from NCIX then ordered some sleeving from MDPC..

So checked out the PSU and wanted to sleeve it.. but the problem was, The 24 Pin Connectors aren't aligned right.. Yes they are connected 1 to 1 but the numbers on the motherboard end going to the PSU end are placed different.. So when i tried sleeving it, It would just look crap and won't be like the straight sleeved cables that you can see on the internet..

Has anyone tried sleeving a NEX 750G PSU?

If i only knew about this, i would have choosed the Corsair RM Series over it..


----------



## abirli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jan900*
> 
> Hello! Just wanted to get an information about my EVGA NEX 750G PSU... I recently bought it last november 2013.. Finally got all my parts from NCIX then ordered some sleeving from MDPC..
> 
> So checked out the PSU and wanted to sleeve it.. but the problem was, The 24 Pin Connectors aren't aligned right.. Yes they are connected 1 to 1 but the numbers on the motherboard end going to the PSU end are placed different.. So when i tried sleeving it, It would just look crap and won't be like the straight sleeved cables that you can see on the internet..
> 
> Has anyone tried sleeving a NEX 750G PSU?
> 
> If i only knew about this, i would have choosed the Corsair RM Series over it..


It's how it is man. You can use cable combs to make it look better or train the first couple inches that go into the mobo to look clean


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jan900*
> 
> Hello! Just wanted to get an information about my EVGA NEX 750G PSU... I recently bought it last november 2013.. Finally got all my parts from NCIX then ordered some sleeving from MDPC..
> 
> So checked out the PSU and wanted to sleeve it.. but the problem was, The 24 Pin Connectors aren't aligned right.. Yes they are connected 1 to 1 but the numbers on the motherboard end going to the PSU end are placed different.. So when i tried sleeving it, It would just look crap and won't be like the straight sleeved cables that you can see on the internet..
> 
> Has anyone tried sleeving a NEX 750G PSU?
> 
> If i only knew about this, i would have choosed the Corsair RM Series over it..


The majority of PSU's have that issue, not just the NEX series. You could do what @tastesfunny did with his


http://imgur.com/BIPw5

, and make a 24 extension to help make it look straighter. Hope that helps.


----------



## jan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abirli*
> 
> It's how it is man. You can use cable combs to make it look better or train the first couple inches that go into the mobo to look clean


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> The majority of PSU's have that issue, not just the NEX series. You could do what @tastesfunny did with his
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/BIPw5
> 
> , and make a 24 extension to help make it look straighter. Hope that helps.


Holy cow that's what Linus posted on his facebook.. <3

Thanks! Then i need to find a nearby place where i can find crimps.. haha!! I bought the right amount of pins for all my hardware.. Now i don't have a spare for another 24 pin..

Thank you guys for the help!


----------



## tastesfunny

I would start with the motherboard side first to align your colors. It doesn't really matter what the PSU side looks like.

I have since removed the extension cable because it was not neat enough in the back panel and instead have started sewing. Below is a test stitch that I did on the extension cable after I removed it. I also have a cable comb there but it was not as clean as I would like when installed.


----------



## jan900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tastesfunny*
> 
> I would start with the motherboard side first to align your colors. It doesn't really matter what the PSU side looks like.
> 
> I have since removed the extension cable because it was not neat enough in the back panel and instead have started sewing. Below is a test stitch that I did on the extension cable after I removed it. I also have a cable comb there but it was not as clean as I would like when installed.


Awesome! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JMatzelle303

I am wondering when the 750 G2 are going to be coming out for my evga and corsair themed itx build


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I am wondering when the 750 G2 are going to be coming out for my evga and corsair themed itx build


I PM'd Jacob in late January and he said it'd be sometime in February, so hopefully it's any day now.


----------



## JMatzelle303

NICE cant wait l love the ledex psu I built 7 computers for people and its nice


----------



## kevindd992002

If the EVGA 750 G2 is just a rebrand of the Super Flower Leadex 750, where can we buy the Super Flower?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> If the EVGA 750 G2 is just a rebrand of the Super Flower Leadex 750, where can we buy the Super Flower?


Super Flower is in Asia for the most part but we also has it in the EU

Try and ask around and see if there is a shop that can import

Or you can ask http://www.overclock.net/u/34460/kip69 if he could help you out with buying and shipping one for you


----------



## kevindd992002

I don't think shipping out PSU's is practical because of the weight and warranty. I buy most of my parts from the US and I'm from the Philippines but not PSU's. So if I can't find these here, I might as well just go with Seasonic Platinums but I hope they are as good as the Super Flower.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> I don't think shipping out PSU's is practical because of the weight and warranty. I buy most of my parts from the US and I'm from the Philippines but not PSU's. So if I can't find these here, I might as well just go with Seasonic Platinums but I hope they are as good as the Super Flower.


Cooler Master V1000 is a Seasonic just cheaper


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master V1000 is a Seasonic just cheaper


But that is overkill for SLI even when overvolted as proven by a meter.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> But that is overkill for SLI even when overvolted as proven by a meter.


Strange i have heard more then one complain that their 850 watts was not enough when overvolted far enough

There is a V700 and a V850 which are also Seasonic units just cheaper

But again i would wait for the 750 watts G2


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Strange i have heard more then one complain that their 850 watts was not enough when overvolted far enough
> 
> There is a V700 and a V850 which are also Seasonic units just cheaper
> 
> But again i would wait for the 750 watts G2


Yeah, you wouldn't believe it until you experience it for yourself. I mean I have two GTX 670's at 1.212V and my CPU runs close to 1.48V, I have 10 case fan, 1 SSD, 1 HDD, 1 AIO cooler, and all that runs at around 450W when gaming (BF4 and Tomb Raider). Running Furmark gives it a good increase to 550W but still that's something a 660W PSU can handle. So I was thinking if I wanted to be future-proofed (in case I'll be replacing my cards with more power requirement) I would go a with a good 750W PSU.

What specific model of Seasonic PSU is rebranded by Coolermaster for the V700 and V850?

Yeah but looking at our shops here, I don't see many EVGA power supplies.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*
> 
> Yeah, you wouldn't believe it until you experience it for yourself. I mean I have two GTX 670's at 1.212V and my CPU runs close to 1.48V, I have 10 case fan, 1 SSD, 1 HDD, 1 AIO cooler, and all that runs at around 450W when gaming (BF4 and Tomb Raider). Running Furmark gives it a good increase to 550W but still that's something a 660W PSU can handle. So I was thinking if I wanted to be future-proofed (in case I'll be replacing my cards with more power requirement) I would go a with a good 750W PSU.
> 
> What specific model of Seasonic PSU is rebranded by Coolermaster for the V700 and V850?
> 
> Yeah but looking at our shops here, I don't see many EVGA power supplies.


Cooler Master V700/850/1000 are Seasonic KM3 same platform the Platinum uses as well as the newer X

The old X where KM2


----------



## Mikevs

I have went through two of them and waiting for my third one through cross ship RMA. The first two were purchased from Microcenter.

The most recent reviews are trending negative do to the fan breaking or overheating. However, any other before are positive.

My first one started making crackling/frying noises while my second had the fan break and made noise after a month.

The EVGA representative told me that they have been getting alot of RMA's recently for this reason due to a bad batch of recalled PSU units with some still ending up on store shelves.

He assured me that I will not have this issue with my replacement as it will be a brand new revised and tested unit. I wont have to pay shipping both ways. All I have to do I is ship the old unit back when I get the new one.

I hope I wont have this issue again.

Anyone else have this PSU or had any similar problems?

Also did your RMA replacement not have any more issues as the original?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikevs*
> 
> I have went through two of them and waiting for my third one through cross ship RMA. The first two were purchased from Microcenter.
> 
> The most recent reviews are trending negative do to the fan breaking or overheating. However, any other before are positive.
> 
> My first one started making crackling/frying noises while my second had the fan break and made noise after a month.
> 
> The EVGA representative told me that they have been getting alot of RMA's recently for this reason due to a bad batch of recalled PSU units with some still ending up on store shelves.
> 
> He assured me that I will not have this issue with my replacement as it will be a brand new revised and tested unit. I wont have to pay shipping both ways. All I have to do I is ship the old unit back when I get the new one.
> 
> I hope I wont have this issue again.
> 
> Anyone else have this PSU or had any similar problems?
> 
> Also did your RMA replacement not have any more issues as the original?


There is been a lot of talk about that bad batch and its been a while since they found the problem

Thought all of them was recalled and replaced already

Common story was everyone that found themselfs with a bad unit would get a free replacement from EVGA and they would also cover shipping both ways


----------



## JMatzelle303

EVGA is amazing with RMA and service never had a problem. Now im just waiting for 750 G2


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> EVGA is amazing with RMA and service never had a problem. Now im just waiting for 750 G2


Last i have its been delayed to early march

So 2 to 4 weeks


----------



## JMatzelle303

Messaged Jacob yesterday or day before he said end of this month either way no biggy


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Messaged Jacob yesterday or day before he said end of this month either way no biggy


I might be buying one as well as EVGA said they will bring out color sleeved cables for it like Corsair does for their units

Am either getting a Leadex or the G2 which is the same thing

Am too lazy to sleeve my own cables and i am too cheap to pay someone else to make custom cables


----------



## flipmatthew

The p2-1000 is still out of stock!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flipmatthew*
> 
> The p2-1000 is still out of stock!


Blame all the bitcoin miners


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I might be buying one as well as EVGA said they will bring out color sleeved cables for it like Corsair does for their units
> 
> Am either getting a Leadex or the G2 which is the same thing
> 
> Am too lazy to sleeve my own cables and i am too cheap to pay someone else to make custom cables


Yeah, EVGA-JacobF posted this in the classy thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Would love to have some sleeved cable when I get mine too (all white, heatshrinkless).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/431478374188326912
> Will have red too.
Click to expand...

I'm waiting this to be available for my project rig as well as the 1300G2 to be back in stock at EVGA EU shop.


----------



## jameyscott

I'm dying to get the blue sleeved cables. It'll definitely fit my blue and green theme better than red cabling.


----------



## JMatzelle303

Yea Shilks since we don't get leadex here in US I am waiting for this

All EVGA Build coming


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> Yea Shilks since we don't get leadex here in US I am waiting for this
> 
> All EVGA Build coming


The only thing I'm missing from my all evga build is the torx which hasn't released yet. I've already got the psu, gpu, and mobo.


----------



## JMatzelle303

how do you like the dark.

I like there new bios less buggier then there z77 def coming back to form


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> how do you like the dark.
> 
> I like there new bios less buggier then there z77 def coming back to form


Holy crap it's amazing. The bios is so easy to use. I've considered selling my asus maximus vi hero to get one of their z87 boards. Just can't justify the expense as I'd end up shelling out extra money for something that "works." Even though I'm sick of this asus board.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Holy crap it's amazing. The bios is so easy to use. I've considered selling my asus maximus vi hero to get one of their z87 boards. Just can't justify the expense as I'd end up shelling out extra money for something that "works." Even though I'm sick of this asus board.


What have keept me away from EVGA boards is all the talk about they are so hard to understand you have to be a rocket scientist

Also that their boards are very unreliable

This true or was that back in the old days


----------



## JMatzelle303

I would love to get the Dark. is x79 good for gaming


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I would love to get the Dark. is x79 good for gaming


For gaming only you would be better off with a Z87 board

If you want to do editing or mining or other tasks then X79 makes more sense


----------



## JMatzelle303

hmmm

Now either Mini itx z87 Stinger or Z87 Classy!!!

IDK









Either Corsair 250D or Air 540


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What have keept me away from EVGA boards is all the talk about they are so hard to understand you have to be a rocket scientist
> 
> Also that their boards are very unreliable
> 
> This true or was that back in the old days


Not anymore. From what I understand the whole mobo team has been revamped. This is definitely the easiest board I've worked with. Not to mention it is literal brick proof. Not only does it have three bioses on board, but one the bios chips is removable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> I would love to get the Dark. is x79 good for gaming


Depends. If it takes use of the extra threads and is cpu intensive it definitely is. However, if the games isn't threaded well or only supports 2 or 4 threads (this is most games) the technically my 4.7ghz 4770k would be faster even though my 3930k is at 4.9ghz. That's because if ipc improvements. The difference wouldn't be huge. I just decided to switch to x79 because I got a great deal on a 3930k and was planning in building a second system anyway. Now I have the option to expand to a third card.


----------



## shilka

I have always been a fan of the red and black theme but i am a little bit tired of all the OC foucs the ROG boards have now

I dont OC at all i want a gaming board with good audio and even that is not that big a deal as i have a surround receiver that does all my audio

Gigabyte MSI and EVGA all has red and black themed boards nows so maybe my next board wont be Asus

Anyway thats off topic in the PSU thread


----------



## JMatzelle303

EVGA Boards are better now then Z87 now its just idk what type of build I want

Z87 Classy with Corsair Air 540

Z87 Stinger with Corsair 250D

Sorry for off topic lol


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> hmmm
> 
> Now either Mini itx z87 Stinger or Z87 Classy!!!
> 
> IDK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either Corsair 250D or Air 540


Air 540 is an awesome case. It's currently my main system's case. Fits quite a bit of rad space and can handle a lot. The 250d looks like an awesome case, too. I'll probably be picking up one of those as well for an htpc or file server. Just gotta consider my options and stuff.

With the air 540 you have more room ti expand, but if you go with the 250, you're stuck with one card, and limited space for future improvements. Just depends on your uses and whether or not a bigger case or smaller case fits your fancy!


----------



## JMatzelle303

Probably go with smaller since im only going to use 1 card


----------



## szeged

no new info on the new evga 1500w psu coming out? i was hoping to pick one up soon


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> no new info on the new evga 1500w psu coming out? i was hoping to pick one up soon


No i have not heard anything so i think its almost a myth at this point


----------



## szeged

unfortunate to hear =\

Im just getting into ln2 benching and wanted one strong psu instead of having two 1000w's cluttering up my desk.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> unfortunate to hear =\
> 
> Im just getting into ln2 benching and wanted one strong psu instead of having two 1000w's cluttering up my desk.


There is the magical Lepa P

Seems like a unicorn or something like that as its almost a year since they showed it and not as much as a word since


----------



## JMatzelle303

still waiting on the new G series 750 and 850


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is the magical Lepa P
> 
> Seems like a unicorn or something like that as its almost a year since they showed it and not as much as a word since


i was looking at that also







i just prefer to go evga when i can lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMatzelle303*
> 
> still waiting on the new G series 750 and 850


Early march was the last i heard


----------



## wstanci3

Any word on supply of the P2 1000w?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Any word on supply of the P2 1000w?


Cant you find it?


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cant you find it?


Looked on Amazon, EVGA, Newegg, FrozenCPU... all sold out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> Looked on Amazon, EVGA, Newegg, FrozenCPU... all sold out.


Bitcoin miners are buying up all the stock everywhere


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Bitcoin miners are buying up all the stock everywhere


Ingram Micro is completely out of stock on it and past due on receipts of it. I would assume Super Flower at this point can't make them fast enough, lol.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerOver9K*
> 
> Ingram Micro is completely out of stock on it and past due on receipts of it. I would assume Super Flower at this point can't make them fast enough, lol.


Think the problem is not that Super Flower cant keep up but more that whoever imports the Leadex units cant import enough

Or EVGA has not ordered enough


----------



## Kimir

I've asked Jacob in the end of January, he told me the SuperNova 1300G2 should be back in stock in mid February, yet it never appeared back in stock.








I hope both the 1300G2 and 1000P2 will be back in stock asap (as well as the new sleeved cable set, need those white one)...


----------



## szeged

i might sell off one of my fully sleeved g2's to make room for a lepa1500w lol, i wonder how fast itll go since they seem to be out everywhere, same with the p2s.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think the problem is not that Super Flower cant keep up but more that whoever imports the Leadex units cant import enough
> 
> Or EVGA has not ordered enough


It's a manufacturing issue. We're short stock too. SeaSonic's factory is working over capacity, and we still can't get enough. Plus there was an acute shortage of high-value Japanese caps (>400V, >300uF) for the PFC stage of high-end power supplies. We're still coming out of that.

We're selling the V1000 almost as fast as we can bring it in. Even the SPM2 1500W is moving great. Lepa was air shipping 100pc pallets of the G1600 to Newegg every week, and selling out within 3 days, for all of January. I don't know if that's slowed down or not.

The miners have really had an effect on the PSU market.


----------



## Kimir

Damnit, I hope it get better fast, the only remaining part that will be missing with be the power supply soon.
I also have my 1000w Enermax in warranty, they told me they are out of stock with all power supply of high capacity (over 1kw) and they can't get me a replacement before march/april.
Oh well...


----------



## MrBiology

Hoping for word soon on the 750 G2; it's one of the last few pieces holding up my new build project.


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBiology*
> 
> Hoping for word soon on the 750 G2; it's one of the last few pieces holding up my new build project.


You can always get the 750 Seasonic.


----------



## MrBiology

*nod* I can, but I'm not in a hurry (just impatient) and the Leadex platform has my attention.


----------



## shilka

If we look at how the KM3 is Vs the Leadex and then look at price there is not much of a reason to go KM3

Unless its on sale with the same price or less then a Leadex


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If we look at how the KM3 is Vs the Leadex and then look at price there is not much of a reason to go KM3
> 
> Unless its on sale with the same price or less then a Leadex


Not quite sure this makes much sense... Based on the Techpowerup review you posted yesterday here .. on the Leadex 750w G2

It s estimated to run in the $180 USD range.

The Seasonic Km3 750w is currently selling for $159; so its already cheaper then the estimated price of the Leadex.

Sooo basically what you said here is that you expect the Leadex G2 750 to sell for less then the KM3, so the KM3 then isn't worth getting unless its price is either the same as the Leadex, or goes on sale for cheaper? Did I read that right?

But if the Leadex is estimated to retail around $180... and presuming that is the price range that EVGA sells it for... thats just a bit too expensive for a 750w PSU, certainly not within my budget.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Not quite sure this makes much sense... Based on the Techpowerup review you posted yesterday here .. on the Leadex 750w G2
> 
> It s estimated to run in the $180 USD range.
> 
> The Seasonic Km3 750w is currently selling for $159; so its already cheaper then the estimated price of the Leadex.
> 
> Sooo basically what you said here is that you expect the Leadex G2 750 to sell for less then the KM3, so the KM3 then isn't worth getting unless its price is either the same as the Leadex, or goes on sale for cheaper? Did I read that right?
> 
> But if the Leadex is estimated to retail around $180... and presuming that is the price range that EVGA sells it for... thats just a bit too expensive for a 750w PSU, certainly not within my budget.


Doubt it'll be $180, I got my 1000 G2 for $159.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> Doubt it'll be $180, I got my 1000 G2 for $159.


Dude how the heck did you get THAT price, was that its price range when it was released, cause its currently selling on Newegg for $249!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010

I'm presuming, price increases over the past couple months due to the bitcoin miners likely?


----------



## Kimir

It's $199.99 right now. http://www.evga.com/
Seriously, if you are buying EVGA stuff elsewhere than their website, you are doing it wrong (meaning you'll pay more).


----------



## wstanci3

1000w P2 $199.99 on Amazon


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's $199.99 right now. http://www.evga.com/
> Seriously, if you are buying EVGA stuff elsewhere than their website, you are doing it wrong (meaning you'll pay more).


EVGA is all auto-notify sadly, I tried.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wstanci3*
> 
> 1000w P2 $199.99 on Amazon


That's the G2, and it isn't Prime shipping. Just ordered one earlier today, only one left. Shipping was reasonable. P2 is 220 from a different seller.


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Dude how the heck did you get THAT price, was that its price range when it was released, cause its currently selling on Newegg for $249!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010
> 
> I'm presuming, price increases over the past couple months due to the bitcoin miners likely?


I bought it at the end of November from Amazon right before the mining craze. That was a day after I bought an R9 290 for MSRP plus a bit extra for one day shipping. That card was a beast, too bad I had to sell it because my family was complaining about noise, but I did sidegrade to a 780 and actually made money doing so.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> EVGA is all auto-notify sadly, I tried.


I'm aware of that. I've asked Jacob again and he said they should start being available again, in small quantity tho (I've asked for the 1300G2 specifically).
Also, for those who are interested, the sleeved cables set in different colors should arrive this month, no specific eta.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deaf Jam*
> 
> EVGA is all auto-notify sadly, I tried.
> That's the G2, and it isn't Prime shipping. Just ordered one earlier today, only one left. Shipping was reasonable. P2 is 220 from a different seller.


Well, buying directly from Amazon is $199.99, with a wait time of 2-4 weeks as the catch. I always buy from Amazon or directly from manufacturer's website anyways...


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It's $199.99 right now. http://www.evga.com/
> Seriously, if you are buying EVGA stuff elsewhere than their website, you are doing it wrong (meaning you'll pay more).


Actually, I paid $10 less for my 770 FTW getting it off Newegg just this past Wednesday...









Now I just gotta pick a PSU for it... and eVGA's 750 G2 certainly has my attention, hoping it comes out withtin the first week of March (next week) as I've seen two people here on OCN already claiming that its supposed to be out early March... but if its much more then $150 then I might not be able to get it, as even thats stretching my budget... and now the CM V700's are sold out so if I can't get that the G2 is out of my budget range, then it will probably be a Capstone that I get... or maybe the Seasonic Km3, as its right at the limit of my budget.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm aware of that. I've asked Jacob again and he said they should start being available again, in small quantity tho (I've asked for the 1300G2 specifically).
> Also, for those who are interested, the sleeved cables set in different colors should arrive this month, no specific eta.










when those release I might go ahead and do the rebuild of my case with new tubing and stuff.


----------



## Deaf Jam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm aware of that. I've asked Jacob again and he said they should start being available again, in small quantity tho (I've asked for the 1300G2 specifically).
> Also, for those who are interested, the sleeved cables set in different colors should arrive this month, no specific eta.


I sure hope so, I can't bring my self to pay 350 plus shipping for a 1300 right now.


----------



## PowerOver9K

Well, Ingram Micro just pushed the date back two weeks on the eVGAs... Bleh!


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerOver9K*
> 
> Well, Ingram Micro just pushed the date back two weeks on the eVGAs... Bleh!


I hope this is not referring to the new 750/850 G2's?

Any word yet on when these will be released, just out of curiosity? Everyone just says "early" March... sooo, does that mean they'll be released sometime within this coming week?


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> I hope this is not referring to the new 750/850 G2's?
> 
> Any word yet on when these will be released, just out of curiosity? Everyone just says "early" March... sooo, does that mean they'll be released sometime within this coming week?


1300 g2


----------



## cjc75

No word yet, on when the new eVGA 750 G2's are coming out?

I still keep hearing "early March" and well... "early" March is gonna start running into "Mid" March here pretty soon! LOL


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> No word yet, on when the new eVGA 750 G2's are coming out?
> 
> I still keep hearing "early March" and well... "early" March is gonna start running into "Mid" March here pretty soon! LOL


I have not heard anything new


----------



## cjc75

Found the info I was looking for!

NCIX is advertising the eVGA Supernova G2 750w for sale at $129.99 CAD

http://products.ncix.com/detail/evga-supernova-750-g2-80-69-94405.htm
Quote:


> *This Product is available in 5 to 10 Days*
> _This product is available but currently we do not have stock. Notify me if this product is available again._


Based on current Google Currency Conversion; $129.99 CAD converts to _$117.83 USD!!_

Now of course I am sure this is probably just an early guesstimation on NCIX's part, though it would not surprise me if they likely already have some and are just waiting for eVGA to make the official product launch announcement... which likely means some of the U.S. Retailers/E-Tailers also likely already have some and are waiting on eVGA to go the "go ahead".

But if NCIX' price is accurate, and reflects what it will be selling for in the U.S.; then hell yea, I shall willingly wait for that!


----------



## cjc75

NCIX advertising the same on the eVGA Supernova G2 850w

http://products.ncix.com/detail/evga-supernova-850-g2-80-00-94404.htm

Price $159.99 CAD

Conversion to USD is _$145.02_

For that price, I would buy the 850 over the 750!


----------



## shilka

117$ is around the same price as the Rosewill Capstone

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264

If that price is the final one then EVGA has a massive winner on their hands they are going to sell them faster then they can order more from SF


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 117$ is around the same price as the Rosewill Capstone
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182264
> 
> If that price is the final one then EVGA has a massive winner on their hands they are going to sell them faster then they can order more from SF


My thoughts the same. I put in a stock alert on them with my email address, figure when they have them available then so should Newegg and other U.S. retailers.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> My thoughts the same. I put in a stock alert on them with my email address, figure when they have them available then so should Newegg and other U.S. retailers.


Am going to get one myself but Denmark always get things much later so i will probably need to wait a month or two before it shows up

Am going to get the G2 and not the Leadex as the case i picked has a PSU cover so the awesome lights on the Leadex will be covered up anyway

Also EVGA are going to sell sleeved cables for the G2 at a later date

Really hope they make green as my next build is going to be a green themed one

Still need to return the HALE 90 i borrowed


----------



## Kimir

You can ask @EVGA-JacobF to know what color will be available. From the picture he shared, there will be white, black, red and blue for sure.
He answered me damn quickly last time I pm'ed him, which is awesome!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You can ask @EVGA-JacobF to know what color will be available. From the picture he shared, there will be white, black, red and blue for sure.
> He answered me damn quickly last time I pm'ed him, which is awesome!


The build i have right now is red

The next one is planed for early next year as i want to start over

So i dont need green before the next build so hope green will show up later otherwise i will get a hold of lutro0

http://www.overclock.net/u/135653/lutro0


----------



## cjc75

Will these sleeved cables be available as an "optional" purchase... as in, we'll be able to buy them seperate if we've already bought the PSU?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Will these sleeved cables be available as an "optional" purchase... as in, we'll be able to buy them seperate if we've already bought the PSU?


Yes just like Corsair has done


----------



## cjc75

Good to know!


----------



## blade4246

$199 is what I paid for 1300 G2 from superbiiz.com, just received today to replace X-1250. This PSU is so pretty compare to Seasonic X-1250.


----------



## cjc75

eVGA has officially launched the new G2 750 & 850 Power Supplies!

750 priced at $129.99 USD
850 priced at $159.99 USD

Official Announcement - http://www.evga.com/articles/00823/
G2 750 - http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0750-XR
G2 850 - http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0850-XR

They are NOT yet available for sale, but they ARE now listed on eVGA's website, and the individual product pages have "auto notify" where you can enter your email!

They are not yet listed on Newegg.


----------



## shilka

Ha G2 750 watts 40$ cheaper then an AX760 and its a better unit

20$ cheaper for the G2 850 watts


----------



## Kimir

Being listed is the first step, let's just hope they will be available sooner than later.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Being listed is the first step, let's just hope they will be available sooner than later.


Am going to grab one myself but i am getting a new case which i am also wating for

I hate waiting

Might as well buy case and PSU at the same time as i am too lazy to do the same work twice


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Am going to grab one myself but i am getting a new case which i am also wating for
> 
> I hate waiting
> 
> Might as well buy case and PSU at the same time as i am too lazy to do the same work twice


I'm in the same _case_ as you then.








Waiting for my CaseLabs (in process) and availability on the EVGA power supply. Not the new release ones but, oh.. same thing.

edit: just looked at the EU store and the 750G2 and 850G2 are available to add in cart, guess we took the first shipment over US.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm in the same _case_ as you then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my CaseLabs (in process) and availability on the EVGA power supply. Not the new release ones but, oh.. same thing.
> 
> edit: just looked at the EU store and the 750G2 and 850G2 are available to add in cart, guess we took the first shipment over US.


I could get a Leadex but i really like that EVGA is on the way with pre sleeved cables so i rather get a EVGA

Waiting for the Phanteks Enthoo Luxe




Am going to replace my video cards with 2x maxwell cards so might delay PSU and case untill they come out or not i dont know yet

Motherboard CPU and RAM i dont want to bother with untill at least 6 months after launch of Haswell-E


----------



## Kimir

I was waiting for the Phanteks Enthoo Primo in white in the first place, but the expected delay was pushed by a month, so I decided to go big with the CaseLabs SMA8.
I will be able to fit even more rad to cool those beast of KingPin cards. That new build started with them, when I figured I couldn't/wouldn't put them in the Fractal making my 680L SLI orphan and I would still need more watt and couldn't possibly cool them with the rad space I have now.
It's only been nearly 2 month I'm ordering the parts waiting and waiting for the power supply.


----------



## shilka

Am going to reuse all my old parts both because they are not worth all that much and i want another PC friends can use

So case is the first thing to go

PSU is one i borrowed from a friend

EVGA has today formally announced two new SuperNOVA Series power supplies, the 850 G2 and 750 G2. These 850 W and 750 W units are 80 PLUS Gold certified and feature a fully modular design, a 140 mm Double Ball Bearing fan backed by ECO Intelligent Thermal Control (for zero fan noise during low load operations), a single, high amperage 12 V rail, and built-in Over Power/Under Power/Over Voltage/Short Circuit protection.

The SuperNOVA 850 G2 and 750 G2 are backed by a 10-year warranty (after registering with EVGA) and are priced at $159.99 and $129.99, respectively. Unfortunately the PSUs are not yet available for purchase.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Being listed is the first step, let's just hope they will be available sooner than later.


Yea, the availability will be the actual question.

I can say this though...

I've been on the "Auto Notify" Waiting List on eVGA's website, for the GTX 770 Superclocked... for BOTH the 2GB and 4GB Dual Bios versions, for almost 3 weeks now...

Finally got tired of waiting and just ordered the 4GB FTW model instead, from Newegg at $10 less then it was being sold on the eVGA website!

Oh well. I've got just enough funds left for the G2 750w, so I'll be grabbing that the moment its listed as available!


----------



## Kimir

This is kind of weird to see those new 750/850G2 being available in the EVGA EU store while not in the US one.
It's a first (to my eyes) I must say. Maybe they thought sending a hundred of unit in Europe will sell out way slower than in US (mining is more popular in US, am I wrong?).


----------



## shilka

What i very much like is that ugly sticker is on the side and not on the bottom



This means you can have it fan down and not have to look at the ugly sticker


----------



## Kimir

Not much of an issue if you have the power supply sitting like this


The one missing thing on the EVGA is the lighted connectors, but that's not of everyone taste I believe.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Not much of an issue if you have the power supply sitting like this
> 
> 
> The one missing thing on the EVGA is the lighted connectors, but that's not of everyone taste I believe.


Think i am one of the few that likes the lights

Could have been awesome if you could change the color


----------



## Kimir

I like it too, especially in white. At first when I saw the super flower power supply I thought, huh what ugly bulky connectors then I saw you mentioned they lit up.








That lighting and white individually sleeved cables, much white!


----------



## Icydead

My 850 G2 has just been shipped







arrives on thursday


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icydead*
> 
> My 850 G2 has just been shipped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arrives on thursday


Please take som pictures if you dont mind


----------



## Icydead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Please take som pictures if you dont mind


Sure







If I do not forget


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icydead*
> 
> Sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do not forget


I will nag you if you dont

Nah just kidding


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-g2-full-modular-80-plus-gold-135mm-silent-fan-eps-12v-sli-xfire-atx
£87.30 Inc VAT

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/1131625
€ 99,90*

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/850w-evga-supernova-g2-full-modular-80-plus-gold-135mm-silent-fan-eps-12v-sli-xfire-atx
£105.42 Inc VAT for 850W

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/1131624
€ 119,90*

makes Corsair RM look even more terrible for UK & Euro people


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-g2-full-modular-80-plus-gold-135mm-silent-fan-eps-12v-sli-xfire-atx
> £87.30 Inc VAT
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/1131625
> € 99,90*
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/850w-evga-supernova-g2-full-modular-80-plus-gold-135mm-silent-fan-eps-12v-sli-xfire-atx
> £105.42 Inc VAT for 850W
> 
> makes Corsair RM look even more terrible for UK people


Both the 750 and 850 G2 are less then the 750/850 RM and its way better in every single way

Hotseller on scan.co.uk/ that just proves how many idiots there are


----------



## Icydead

So it arrived










Photos from unpacking later as I will be unpacking it probably tomorrow when some other components arrive.


----------



## Admiral AnimE

I'm searching for a good ~850w, and KM3 based AX860 has a lot of reported coil whine cases. Are G2 psu units known to have coil whine?
And strangely 850G2 was available yesterday in EU, now you can't buy it and it doesn't say out of stock or notify me.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah they ran out of stock already.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Yeah they ran out of stock already.


I knew what would happend a unit that good for that price they would sell them faster then they can order more from SF


----------



## szeged

I'm waiting on that 1600w patiently. I fear the kingpin and 4930k under ln2 are gonna make my 1000p2 cry like a baby.


----------



## Kimir

I'm grabbing the 1300 if not two (or a 1kwP2) the second I see them available, not gonna miss them! I'm watching like I If I was looking for the KPE to come back in stock. I've read that the 1300w is available on the evga US store, it must be a matter of time for EU now.
If only they could put the sleeved cables on too, if I can save for shipping you know.
I already have way more different orders (and so shipping) than usual for that new project rig lol.


----------



## shilka

Bitcoin miners are buying up all the stock


----------



## Kimir

True that, I must react fast when they pop in stock!


----------



## jdstock76

So sad. 850 G2 not available here in the States at all. Best I can do is order at full price on Amazon from EVGA and they're listing it at 3-5 week delivery.


----------



## shlunky

I have been watching the PSU section on EVGA for about 6 weeks.
I take a couple of days off and don't check only to find out the 1300 G2 was in stock for the $229 price, and it sells out by the time the instock notification email is sent to me......

Ah well, guess we wait some more, lol.
§


----------



## Jack Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral AnimE*
> 
> I'm searching for a good ~850w, and KM3 based AX860 has a lot of reported coil whine cases. Are G2 psu units known to have coil whine?
> And strangely 850G2 was available yesterday in EU, now you can't buy it and it doesn't say out of stock or notify me.


My 1000G2 has a good bit of coil whine but I'm kinda stuck with it because I don't have a backup and I don't want to try putting this thing back in my FT02 again because it was a PITA last time.


----------



## AlphaC

There's a 650W leadex so I wonder if we'll get a EVGA Supernova G2 650W or even an EVGA Supernova P2 650W .

Gold http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_detail.php?class=2&sn=17&ID=102&lang=en

Plat http://www.super-flower.com.tw/products_detail.php?class=2&sn=16&ID=97&lang=en

Afterall, there's a NEX650G


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Afterall, there's a NEX650G


Which sucks

Hope we get a G2 650 to replace that turd


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which sucks
> 
> Hope we get a G2 650 to replace that turd


Wasn't the Supernova G2 supposed to replace the NEX series? Or is it just their new halo product like Corsair AX/ Cooler Master V series (as in the other power supplies below that aren't worth buying)?

I thought the P2 is supposed to be the Halo product and G2 was supposed to be "performance/enthusiast" and NEX is just budget?

Kind of going off topic , sorry.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> Wasn't the Supernova G2 supposed to replace the NEX series? Or is it just their new halo product like Corsair AX/ Cooler Master V series (as in the other power supplies below that aren't worth buying)?
> 
> I thought the P2 is supposed to be the Halo product and G2 was supposed to be "performance/enthusiast" and NEX is just budget?
> 
> Kind of going off topic , sorry.


Dont know if they will keep the NEX models i sure hope not


----------



## AlphaC

I'm probably wrong: EVGA has their bronze units as budget level MSRPs , NEX still has 10 yr warranties (dumb decision to make a cheaper PSU and then warranty it for a long time).
Quote:


> EVGA provides a series of models to support the right needs for any configuration. Here is a break-down of how each EVGA power supply can work for you so your next choice is the right choice.
> 
> EVGA (P2) Series: The EVGA (P2) series offers models that are certified for 80 PLUS PLATINUM ratings. (P2) units provide the highest efficiency you can obtain with a standard house hold outlet (115v). If efficiency is your primary deciding factor on your next purchase, the EVGA (P2) series is the right choice. Supporting a Dual ECO Thermal Control System, expand fan life with no rotation at low to moderate load operation. (P2) models are fully modular and provided the highest efficiency available for standard (115v) power sources.
> 
> EVGA (G2) Series: The EVGA (G2) series offers models that are certified for 80 PLUS GOLD ratings and feature top quality components inside to give any gamer many years of use. (G2) models provide a fully modular design and support up to 90% efficiency under typical loads. All (G2) series models support Continuous Power and are available in both multi-rail and single rail designs.
> 
> EVGA (G) Series: The EVGA (G) series offers models that are certified for 80 PLUS GOLD ratings. EVGA (G) models offer standard high performance components at the right price and hold their Gold efficiency rating up to 90% under typical loads. Available in both multi-rail and single rail designs, these Continuous Power designed models are available in both multi-rail and single rail designs.
> 
> EVGA (B) Series: The EVGA (B) series offers models that are certified for 80 PLUS BRONZE ratings. With price and performance in mind, the EVGA (B) series is the best value power supply for your next build on a budget. Supporting a single high amp rail design, the (B) series models are a great choice for single card performance for any user.
> 
> EVGA (W) Series: The EVGA (W) series offers models that are certified 80 PLUS and support 80% efficiency under typical loads. When building on a budget, the EVGA (W) series is a great choice at a low cost. Save space with the compact design, well-placed power switch and fully sleeved cables. These units offer the connections and protections needed for basic system builds. With a standard 3 year warranty and ultra quiet fan design, these will be a great asset for your next build on a budget.


https://www.evga.com/articles/00722/academy.asp


----------



## shilka

EVGA 500/600/50B7600B are worse then the Corsair CX series if you have the option between them the CX is the better option

Not that the CX is all that great either but its still better then the HEC made EVGA units


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So sad. 850 G2 not available here in the States at all. Best I can do is order at full price on Amazon from EVGA and they're listing it at 3-5 week delivery.


Next week for availability on 850G2 in US.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Next week for availability on 850G2 in US.


OMG! Jacob? Here!

Woo Hoo!









Hey what about the 750 G2? Will that be available next week too in the U.S.?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yes same time


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I'm probably wrong: EVGA has their bronze units as budget level MSRPs , NEX still has 10 yr warranties (dumb decision to make a cheaper PSU and then warranty it for a long time).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA provides a series of models to support the right needs for any configuration. Here is a break-down of how each EVGA power supply can work for you so your next choice is the right choice.
> 
> EVGA (P2) Series: The EVGA (P2) series offers models that are certified for 80 PLUS PLATINUM ratings. (P2) units provide the highest efficiency you can obtain with a standard house hold outlet (115v). If efficiency is your primary deciding factor on your next purchase, the EVGA (P2) series is the right choice. Supporting a Dual ECO Thermal Control System, expand fan life with no rotation at low to moderate load operation. (P2) models are fully modular and provided the highest efficiency available for standard (115v) power sources.
> 
> EVGA (G2) Series: The EVGA (G2) series offers models that are certified for 80 PLUS GOLD ratings and feature top quality components inside to give any gamer many years of use. (G2) models provide a fully modular design and support up to 90% efficiency under typical loads. All (G2) series models support Continuous Power and are available in both multi-rail and single rail designs.
> 
> EVGA (G) Series: The EVGA (G) series offers models that are certified for 80 PLUS GOLD ratings. EVGA (G) models offer standard high performance components at the right price and hold their Gold efficiency rating up to 90% under typical loads. Available in both multi-rail and single rail designs, these Continuous Power designed models are available in both multi-rail and single rail designs.
> 
> EVGA (B) Series: The EVGA (B) series offers models that are certified for 80 PLUS BRONZE ratings. With price and performance in mind, the EVGA (B) series is the best value power supply for your next build on a budget. Supporting a single high amp rail design, the (B) series models are a great choice for single card performance for any user.
> 
> EVGA (W) Series: The EVGA (W) series offers models that are certified 80 PLUS and support 80% efficiency under typical loads. When building on a budget, the EVGA (W) series is a great choice at a low cost. Save space with the compact design, well-placed power switch and fully sleeved cables. These units offer the connections and protections needed for basic system builds. With a standard 3 year warranty and ultra quiet fan design, these will be a great asset for your next build on a budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.evga.com/articles/00722/academy.asp
Click to expand...

I guess EVGA's still rather new in the PSU business, but the gaps between G2 and G and then between G and B are kind of wider than what more established players have, I guess I'll say.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes same time


You don't by any chance know an eta on the 1k G2/P2 or 1300 G2, would you?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Where in particular? They are in stock right now at Newegg.


----------



## Admiral AnimE

Europe for 1000 P2?

edit: Any info on sleeved cables in Europe?


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Where in particular? They are in stock right now at Newegg.


What? You mean EVGA didn't train you to read minds as well? Man, you guys are slipping! lol
Sorry about that. It was late and I was laying in bed half asleep.

What I meant to say, do you have an idea as to when they might be in stock on EVGA's website?
Thanks for your help/info!!
§


----------



## Kimir

My Caselabs have shipped, now it's only waiting time with EVGA u_u


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So sad. 850 G2 not available here in the States at all. Best I can do is order at full price on Amazon from EVGA and they're listing it at 3-5 week delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next week for availability on 850G2 in US.
Click to expand...

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> What? You mean EVGA didn't train you to read minds as well? Man, you guys are slipping! lol
> Sorry about that. It was late and I was laying in bed half asleep.
> 
> What I meant to say, do you have an idea as to when they might be in stock on EVGA's website?
> Thanks for your help/info!!
> §


Later this week for evga.com


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral AnimE*
> 
> Europe for 1000 P2?
> 
> edit: Any info on sleeved cables in Europe?


Checking... also sleeved cables will be coming to EU also within next few weeks.


----------



## jameyscott

Can't wait to get Dem blue cables!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> I guess EVGA's still rather new in the PSU business, but the gaps between G2 and G and then between G and B are kind of wider than what more established players have, I guess I'll say.


In the same article, it seems market segmentation goes by the efficiency rating.
Quote:


> EVGA offers fully modular designs on all 80 PLUS Gold or higher models and include a cable storage bag in case you plan to upgrade or add more components for storage.


Quote:


> EVGA Platinum rated models offer an ECO Thermal control System, the fan does not spin when not needed


---

Amazon:
850W mislabeled as NEX http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX850G2-Certified-220-G2-0850-XR/dp/B00IKDETOC
750W mislabeled as NEX http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G2-Certified-220-G2-0750-XR/dp/B00IKDETOW/

NCIXUS
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94404&vpn=220-G2-0850-XR&manufacture=eVGA
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94405&vpn=220-G2-0750-XR&manufacture=Others


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> In the same article, it seems market segmentation goes by the efficiency rating.
> 
> ---
> 
> Amazon:
> 850W mislabeled as NEX http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX850G2-Certified-220-G2-0850-XR/dp/B00IKDETOC
> 750W mislabeled as NEX http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G2-Certified-220-G2-0750-XR/dp/B00IKDETOW/
> 
> NCIXUS
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94404&vpn=220-G2-0850-XR&manufacture=eVGA
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94405&vpn=220-G2-0750-XR&manufacture=Others


NCIX has it listed as a rully modular PSU

And yes i said rully not fully


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm aware of that. I've asked Jacob again and he said they should start being available again, in small quantity tho (I've asked for the 1300G2 specifically).
> Also, for those who are interested, the sleeved cables set in different colors should arrive this month, no specific eta.


Can't wait!


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> Can't wait!


1300G2 is at Best buy and NCIX US , $230.

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=85573&vpn=120-G2-1300-XR&manufacture=eVGA

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/supernova-1300-g2-atx-cpu-power-supply/1701228.p?id=1219060687475&skuId=1701228&st=1300G2&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 1300G2 is at Best buy and NCIX US , $230.
> 
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=85573&vpn=120-G2-1300-XR&manufacture=eVGA
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/supernova-1300-g2-atx-cpu-power-supply/1701228.p?id=1219060687475&skuId=1701228&st=1300G2&cp=1&lp=1


I'm just waiting for the sleeved cables.








Thank you anyways.


----------



## jameyscott

Same here! I want my blue ones already!







oh and the torx-x10. Pretty exicted for that mouse.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral AnimE*
> 
> Europe for 1000 P2?
> 
> edit: Any info on sleeved cables in Europe?


First week of April.


----------



## Kimir

Oh








More wait then.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> First week of April.


Jacob, I just want to say that you, my friend, have earned your self a virtual "good game."










That is the closest I could find to it, lol.
Seriously, thank you for being so quick to respond and helpful on the information we annoyingly ask you daily!!

§


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> First week of April.


Evga April fools prank Inc.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

PS: you will see a new model pop up soon... 1000 G1. This is 1000W, but G1 version so not quite as efficient as G2 but will be quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> PS: you will see a new model pop up soon... 1000 G1. This is 1000W, but G1 version so not quite as efficient as G2 but will be quite a bit cheaper.


OEM on that?

I am going to take a guess and say its a Super Flower Golden Green but thats a guess


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> First week of April.


How about 1300 G2 sleeved cables for US market?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> OEM on that?
> 
> I am going to take a guess and say its a Super Flower Golden Green but thats a guess


FSP.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> How about 1300 G2 sleeved cables for US market?


Still targeting this month.


----------



## Ovrclck

Awesome! Thanks Jacob!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FSP.


Oh god hope its the Aurum Pro then

Or the platform the NZXT HALE 90 V2 uses that would actually be awesome but its not going to be that platform as its anything but cheap


----------



## AlphaC

£87.30 Inc VAT 750W : http://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-g2-full-modular-80-plus-gold-135mm-silent-fan-eps-12v-sli-xfire-atx

$120 ($10 MIR) 750W http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G2-Certified-220-G2-0750-XR/dp/B00IKDETOW
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94405&vpn=220-G2-0750-XR&manufacture=eVGA

$150 ($10 MIR) 850W http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX850G2-Certified-220-G2-0850-XR/dp/B00IKDETOC
http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94404&vpn=220-G2-0850-XR&manufacture=eVGA


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> £87.30 Inc VAT 750W : http://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w-evga-supernova-g2-full-modular-80-plus-gold-135mm-silent-fan-eps-12v-sli-xfire-atx
> 
> $120 ($10 MIR) 750W http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G2-Certified-220-G2-0750-XR/dp/B00IKDETOW
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94405&vpn=220-G2-0750-XR&manufacture=eVGA
> 
> $150 ($10 MIR) 850W http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX850G2-Certified-220-G2-0850-XR/dp/B00IKDETOC
> http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94404&vpn=220-G2-0850-XR&manufacture=eVGA


3 - 5 week wait from Amazon.

But they're supposed to be available on eVGA's Store, by the end of this week. So, I'm hoping they'll be ready to order and ship by tomorrow.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> PS: you will see a new model pop up soon... 1000 G1. This is 1000W, but G1 version so not quite as efficient as G2 but will be quite a bit cheaper.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FSP.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh god hope its the Aurum Pro then
> 
> Or the platform the NZXT HALE 90 V2 uses that would actually be awesome but its not going to be that platform as its anything but cheap
Click to expand...

Seems unlikely if significantly cheaper than the G2. Aurum Pro components / manufacturing and also pricing shouldn't allow that.

Now that I think about it, FSP Aurum / S / CM doesn't go past 750W, does it? And at the higher wattages, it has performance issues anyway, like this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/FSP/Aurum_CM_750W/

But what else does FSP have that goes to 1000W at 80 plus gold? There's some stuff on 80 plus, but I don't know if they're just Aurum Pro rebrands or not. Maybe something new?


----------



## shilka

Both amazon and NCIX has errors on them

Listed as NEX on amazon and as a Rully Modular Power Supply on NCIX
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Seems unlikely if significantly cheaper than the G2. Aurum Pro components / manufacturing and also pricing shouldn't allow that.
> 
> Now that I think about it, FSP Aurum / S / CM doesn't go past 750W, does it? And at the higher wattages, it has performance issues anyway, like this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/FSP/Aurum_CM_750W/
> 
> But what else does FSP have that goes to 1000W at 80 plus gold? There's some stuff on 80 plus, but I don't know if they're just Aurum Pro rebrands or not. Maybe something new?


Aurum Pro and the NZXT HALE 90 V2 are the only gold rated platforms that have a 1000 watts model

Its either Aurum Pro or something new


----------



## AlphaC

And... available!
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G2-Certified-220-G2-0750-XR/dp/B00IKDETOW/



http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX850G2-Certified-220-G2-0850-XR/dp/B00IKDETOC/


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> And... available!
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX750G2-Certified-220-G2-0750-XR/dp/B00IKDETOW/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-NEX850G2-Certified-220-G2-0850-XR/dp/B00IKDETOC/


Amazon also charges TAX on top of Shipping, because they're required to by LAW now... You can thank Our Dear Leader for that.....

I'll wait till its available from eVGA.com, or Newegg... _and get it cheaper..._

According to EVGA-JacobF, its supposed to be available there by the end of this week, so hopefully sometime today.


----------



## szeged

Amazon.charges tax to ALL states now? Boo.


----------



## Kimir

Amazon.com doesn't even want to ship that in France, boo


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Amazon also charges TAX on top of Shipping, because they're required to by LAW now... You can thank Our Dear Leader for that......


So thats why when i buy anime from amazon that the tax is already paid

Actually pretty nice that the tax is paid so it does not have to sit in customs for 2 weeks before it can move on


----------



## PowerOver9K

NEWEGG IS STOCKING THEM.







I just bought a 850....http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018


----------



## shilka

Looked to see if i could find a place in Denmark that sells them

Turns out they are listed but not sold yet and the price is not bad at all

http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/2036856/evga-750w-supernova-g2-r
http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/2057283/evga-850w-supernova-g2-r

974 kr for a 750 G2 i was thinking it would be 1100-1250 kr

850 G2 is 1190 kr


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Looked to see if i could find a place in Denmark that sells them
> 
> Turns out they are listed but not sold yet and the price is not bad at all
> 
> http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/2036856/evga-750w-supernova-g2-r
> http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/2057283/evga-850w-supernova-g2-r
> 
> 974 kr for a 750 G2 i was thinking it would be 1100-1250 kr
> 
> 850 G2 is 1190 kr


Yeah, Newegg's got the 850 for the same price as the NEX 750. KILLER DEAL!!!


----------



## shilka

If the G2 750/850 has not shown up when i buy my video cards i am not going to wait around will buy the P2 instead

Dont care if its overkill i can get it for a fair price and the efficiency is so good at low power draws thats its so little we are talking about so i dont really care

Its better anyway hybrid fan mode and NO CapXon caps on the modular board


----------



## PowerOver9K

Yeah, I have the P2 1000 as well. Good PSU, won't power all 4 of my 290X though.

Newegg doesn't have the 750 in stock yet but I just built a new rig for a buddy of mine with the 850 in the cart as well and it's a better deal than even the Seasonics or Seasonic rebrands at Newegg


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerOver9K*
> 
> Yeah, I have the P2 1000 as well. Good PSU, won't power all 4 of my 290X though.
> 
> Newegg doesn't have the 750 in stock yet but I just built a new rig for a buddy of mine with the 850 in the cart as well and it's a better deal than even the Seasonics or Seasonic rebrands at Newegg


I its the same price as the NEX750G then its a killer deal


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerOver9K*
> 
> NEWEGG IS STOCKING THEM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a 850....http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018


Woo Hoo! Newegg has the 750 in stock and ready to ship too... they're the only other place I'll order from besides eVGA.com... so I just ordered mine!


----------



## PowerOver9K

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Woo Hoo! Newegg has the 750 in stock and ready to ship too... they're the only other place I'll order from besides eVGA.com... so I just ordered mine!


They must have just put it there because it wasn't there an hour and a half ago...

850 = $159 - 10 rebate http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018
750 = $129 - 10 rebate. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017

I guarantee they will sell out.


----------



## shilka

Thread has been updated


----------



## cjc75

My new eVGA 750 G2 just arrived today!










Now sure if I'll install it tonight though, might wait till the weekend when I have more time, but we'll see... but may post some pics of it later.

Also I see that Newegg still has them available in-stock, while eVGA still does NOT! Wow, Newegg must have bought out all of eVGA's stock or something! LOL


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Sadly I couldn't get my hands on a Leadex platinum for a fair enough price, so I "settled" for a 850G2.







Should be getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## PowerOver9K

Yep. My 850W arrived today. I am going dual PSU /w a P2 1000 I already had. Real nice solid unit.


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Just got mine, but I had a slight scare.



What looked to be a very small bit of soldering fell out as I checked the PSU. I haven't had any problems so far within the hour I've had it hooked up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCloudyHorizon*
> 
> What looked to be a very small bit of soldering fell out as I checked the PSU.


That has been reported before but no other problems was ever reported after


----------



## phoang

I know this is a strange request but could anyone with the g2 850 watts version tell me or take a picture of which pins are empty on the 24 pin cable in the power supply side? Didn't realize there were some empty slots in the connecter and started to sleeve it, not writing down the pin out


----------



## xCloudyHorizon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phoang*
> 
> I know this is a strange request but could anyone with the g2 850 watts version tell me or take a picture of which pins are empty on the 24 pin cable in the power supply side? Didn't realize there were some empty slots in the connecter and started to sleeve it, not writing down the pin out


Here's the pinout if you haven't gotten it already.


----------



## phoang

Exactly what I needed! Appreciate your help very much!


----------



## cjc75

Question!

Should I be able to run a single 1TB WD Black HDD, one SSD, one BluRay Reader, and one 4 pin molex fan, off a single connector from the PSU on the 750 G2 model?

At the moment, I can run my HDD and my SSD off a single Sata power cable, but then I have to run a SECOND, sata power cable from the PSU up to my Bluray because the the third power connnector on the first cable is not long enough to reach the Bluray...

Then I have to plug in the PERIF power cable to run power up to a single 4 pin molex connector.

I figure, the one sata power cable running from the PSU to the HDD & SSD, it has one extra sata power connector on it. Could I get a custom Y extender to plug into that, with the Y ends going to the Bluray and 4 pin molex? I could eliminate two entire cables coming from the PSU if I can do this... the molex is a part of the case design on my Storm Scout so its sort of necessary.

Or would this be too much on a single sata connection from the PSU?

If I can, then where could I find such a specialty cable? One end would plug into a 15 pin sata power connector coming from the PSU, and the other end would have to have a 4 pin male molex, and the typical sata power to connect to the back of a drive.


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=108423


weak pricing but it's available at Microcenter.

$115 for 750W and $130 for the 850W at NCIXUS at the moment

---

P.S. it seems the best way to tell if it's a G2 from a blurry photo is if it has a handle on the bottom it's a NEX


----------



## eXXon

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Question!
> 
> Should I be able to run a single 1TB WD Black HDD, one SSD, one BluRay Reader, and one 4 pin molex fan, off a single connector from the PSU on the 750 G2 model?
> 
> At the moment, I can run my HDD and my SSD off a single Sata power cable, but then I have to run a SECOND, sata power cable from the PSU up to my Bluray because the the third power connnector on the first cable is not long enough to reach the Bluray...
> 
> Then I have to plug in the PERIF power cable to run power up to a single 4 pin molex connector.
> 
> I figure, the one sata power cable running from the PSU to the HDD & SSD, it has one extra sata power connector on it. Could I get a custom Y extender to plug into that, with the Y ends going to the Bluray and 4 pin molex? I could eliminate two entire cables coming from the PSU if I can do this... the molex is a part of the case design on my Storm Scout so its sort of necessary.
> 
> Or would this be too much on a single sata connection from the PSU?
> 
> If I can, then where could I find such a specialty cable? One end would plug into a 15 pin sata power connector coming from the PSU, and the other end would have to have a 4 pin male molex, and the typical sata power to connect to the back of a drive.






Why not get a cable like this for the fan and connect it to a mobo header.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> http://www.microcenter.com/single_product_results.aspx?sku=108423
> 
> 
> weak pricing but it's available at Microcenter.
> 
> $115 for 750W and $130 for the 850W at NCIXUS at the moment
> 
> ---
> 
> P.S. it seems the best way to tell if it's a G2 from a blurry photo is if it has a handle on the bottom it's a NEX


Those Microcenter prices are the exact same prices as Newegg and eVGA.com; even has the same rebate offer... so I wouldn't call that "weak"...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> 
> Why not get a cable like this for the fan and connect it to a mobo header.


Because its not a fan, its a 4pin molex to the front panel, and all my 3pin fan headers on the Mobo are used up by all my case fans.


----------



## AlphaC

You need to pay tax at Microcenter. , only if you're in California for NCIX

750W is $120+ tax on Amazon too http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IKDETOW/
850W is $150+ tax on amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IKDETOC/


----------



## Kimir

Still no availability for the 1300G2 in the EU shop...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Still no availability for the 1300G2 in the EU shop...


It's available in Euro shops though
https://geizhals.at/eu/evga-supernova-1300-g2-1300w-atx-2-3-120-g2-1300-xr-a1004057.html

UK (if you want to cross the chunnel, although it only seems OCUK ships outside the UK) http://skinflint.co.uk/evga-supernova-1300-g2-1300w-atx-2-3-120-g2-1300-xr-a1004057.html


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> It's available in Euro shops though
> https://geizhals.at/eu/evga-supernova-1300-g2-1300w-atx-2-3-120-g2-1300-xr-a1004057.html
> 
> UK (if you want to cross the chunnel, although it only seems OCUK ships outside the UK) http://skinflint.co.uk/evga-supernova-1300-g2-1300w-atx-2-3-120-g2-1300-xr-a1004057.html


Doesn't seems to ship in my country anyway.
I could get it on E-bay tho, but I'd like the new sleeved cable set at the same time, just hopping they will pop in stock both at the same time.
But I highly doubt that, I've asked @EVGA-JacobF twice already for availability of the 1300 G2 in the end of January and February but I haven't seen them in stock in both EU and US shop of EVGA, guess they started to send them over to resellers first.
The sleeved cables should have been available in March, April first already here.









It's only been since I purchased my 2 780Ti kingpin cards that I'm looking for the power supply, I guess I can wait a month more now lol.


----------



## shilka

You could buy the Super Flower Leadex is that one is in stock


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You could buy the Super Flower Leadex is that one is in stock


Oh that one I looked into. Was listed on one of my retailer, it is no more today, anyway it was 50€ more than the EVGA and warranty is half in length.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> You need to pay tax at Microcenter. , only if you're in California for NCIX
> 
> 750W is $120+ tax on Amazon too http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IKDETOW/
> 850W is $150+ tax on amazon http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IKDETOC/


You have to pay Tax to Amazon too, on top of shipping...

As for Microcenter, the Tax would be roughly pretty close to the same as a 3-day UPS shipping charge from Newegg or eVGA.com... or you can have Microcenter ship it, and still pay the same price. But I suppose it does not matter anymore, since Microcenter shows the 750 is no longer available from them, so I would assume it would be the same case with the 850...


----------



## Ovrclck

Hellfire PC doesn't charge sales tax. I don't think Eric stocks EVGA stuff though.


----------



## cjc75

eVGA 750 G2 & 850 G2 now In Stock and available on eVGA.com!
*NO REBATE LISTED!*

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0750-XR
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0850-XR

It would seem if you want the Rebate offered on these, you will have to order from Newegg or Microcenter, or one of the other E-tailers offering these with the Rebate.


----------



## cjc75

Overdue Pics of my new 750 G2!

Beautiful PSU, looks even more beautiful in my Case compared to the old Thermaltake Tr2 Rx 850 that I had, which had an ugly brownish color instead of the black it was advertised as.

I don't have any pics yet of this installed in my Case, because I still need to do some work on cable management! lol

But it does fit nicely in my Storm Scout and runs near silently. Its ECO switch on the back threw me off a little though, as when I first powered it all up, the PSU fan was not spinning and I thought something was wrong, then I remembered the ECO switch in the back; flicked it and the fan spun up and ran silent!


----------



## Kimir

I see that the 1000G1 is now listed on EVGA us. Weird stuff on the Eu shop, both 1000P2 and G2 disappeared.
Well thing are changing, now I hope they get some stock coming eh.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I see that the 1000G1 is now listed on EVGA us. Weird stuff on the Eu shop, both 1000P2 and G2 disappeared.
> Well thing are changing, now I hope they get some stock coming eh.


G1 is another FSP made PSU but which platform it uses i dont know yet


----------



## Kimir

Yeah I remember Jacob announcing it here a little ago.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Doesn't seems to ship in my country anyway.
> I could get it on E-bay tho, but I'd like the new sleeved cable set at the same time, just hopping they will pop in stock both at the same time.
> But I highly doubt that, I've asked @EVGA-JacobF twice already for availability of the 1300 G2 in the end of January and February but I haven't seen them in stock in both EU and US shop of EVGA, guess they started to send them over to resellers first.
> The sleeved cables should have been available in March, April first already here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only been since I purchased my 2 780Ti kingpin cards that I'm looking for the power supply, I guess I can wait a month more now lol.


Apologies, the 1300 G2 supply has been a bit limited in supply right now. After coming back from Chinese New Year sometimes the production line can get a bit backed up.

Right now I have pretty good/solid indication that there will be a good supply around mid-late March on 1300G2 globally.

Again apologies for the delay.

Sleeved cables will be here next week.


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Apologies, the 1300 G2 supply has been a bit limited in supply right now. After coming back from Chinese New Year sometimes the production line can get a bit backed up.
> 
> Right now I have pretty good/solid indication that there will be a good supply *around mid-late March* on 1300G2 globally.
> 
> Again apologies for the delay.
> 
> Sleeved cables will be here next week.


Is that a typo? Perhaps you meant April?

Thanks!
§


----------



## Kimir

Apologies accepted








I might just grab the sleeved cable from EVGA then and get the power supply on Ebay (I would prefer from EVGA, I have trust issues lol). That will depend on the arrival of my missing watercooling parts anyway, which is the reason I didn't purchase the power supply elsewhere yet.
See, I've no hurry since I'm waiting many things.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Apologies, the 1300 G2 supply has been a bit limited in supply right now. After coming back from Chinese New Year sometimes the production line can get a bit backed up.
> 
> Right now I have pretty good/solid indication that there will be a good supply around mid-late March on 1300G2 globally.
> 
> Again apologies for the delay.
> 
> Sleeved cables will be here next week.


In line for my rebuild!


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

First 850 G2 review is live http://www.hitechlegion.com/reviews/power-supplies/39242-evga-supernova-850-g2-psu-review?showall=1&limitstart=


----------



## AlphaC

$110 for 750W at NCIX now.

http://www.ncixus.com/products/?sku=94405&vpn=220-G2-0750-XR&manufacture=eVGA&promoid=1296


----------



## Kimir

The EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G1 Power Supply is available on the EVGA EU shop today.


----------



## jleslie246

Fan went out in my 750G (I know, you're probably not surprised - cheap fan). Same thing as a previous post. They shipped a replacement at no charge to me at all.























EVGA backs up their products = fanboy

They even offered to replace my SLI bridge because the "SLI" sticker was upside down. I declined that RMA and just pulled the sticker off.

love my EVGA prroducts.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Fan went out in my 750G (I know, you're probably not surprised - cheap fan). Same thing as a previous post. They shipped a replacement at no charge to me at all.


Nah, Yate Loon D14BH-12 is relatively cheap and not great acoustically, but it's pretty reliable. You got unlucky.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Here is an 850/750 G2 video overview by Newegg


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Here is an 850/750 G2 video overview by Newegg


Will add that to the first post. Finally got some internet back as my new fiber internet is broken had to get the old internet back


----------



## Ovrclck

1300G2 sleeved cables next week?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*
> 
> 1300G2 sleeved cables next week?


I believe they are supposed to come out this week.


----------



## Kimir

Yeah, that's what Jacob said. And they are not only for the 1300, but all Supernova PSU.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yes, next week for sure on the sleeved cables.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, next week for sure on the sleeved cables.


Thanks for keeping us informed by the way!


----------



## Ovrclck

Awesome, thanks!

Sent from Note 3


----------



## cjc75

By the way, no one has answered my question yet...

I have...
1 SSD
1 HHD
1 BluRay Drive

Can I run these off a single SATA Power Cable from the PSU on the 750 G2?

If so, then I'll get an extension cable to run up to my Blueray Drive, this will allow me to eliminate two extra cables coming off the PSU!


----------



## Kimir

Of course you can run that with a single cable coming from the PSU.
An SSD, depending on the brand is between 3 to 5 Watt, an hdd can be more than 10w, no idea for the Blu Ray but with the previous value it's all fine.


----------



## cjc75

I thought it would be, but never hurts to ask....

I long for the day when a PSU manufacturer actually provides a single power cable that has its third connector on a 12" end that is long enough to reach the top of most 5.25 bays!


----------



## Professor Fate

I'm torn between the evga 850g2 ($150US) and a Seasonic SS-860-xp2 ($180US) for doing individual cable sleeving. I'm really tempted by the 850g2 but I'm very worried about there being capacitors attached to the wires. I've noticed a bulge in the heat shrink on the 24 pin connector, which I think might be a capacitor. Can any confirm or deny if there are any capacitors on the 850g2's cables? If there are any capacitors then I would go for the Seasonic, but if there are not then I shall continue to use the search function and google to attempt to decide between the two power supplies!


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

TPU just reviewed the 750w G2.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_750/1.html


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> TPU just reviewed the 750w G2.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_750/1.html


I know i am going to read it later, And after that i am going to make a thread where i compare it to all the other fully modular 700-750 watts PSU´s TechPowerUp has reviews on


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I know i am going to read it later, And after that i am going to make a thread where i compare it to all the other fully modular 700-750 watts PSU´s TechPowerUp has reviews on


I skimmed it.

The gist is: better than Superflower Leadex Gold 750W because better holdup time.

Rock solid ripple

Close to 91% efficiency at 20% + load , 92% at ~ 40-60% load

Bad 5V efficiency which doesn't matter much

Globe fan (ball bearing) to save money , which is irrelevant below 370W (fanless mode).

Better than EVGA Supernova G2 1000W because all Japanese caps, including on modular board.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I skimmed it.
> 
> The gist is: better than Superflower Leadex Gold 750W because better holdup time.
> 
> Rock solid ripple
> 
> Close to 91% efficiency at 20% + load
> 
> Bad 5V efficiency which doesn't matter much
> 
> Globe fan (ball bearing) to save money , which is irrelevant below 370W (fanless mode).
> 
> Better than EVGA Supernova G2 1000W because all Japanese caps, including on modular board.


Yes no CrapXon´s in the G2 750 watts at all, So my last doubts about the 750 watts G2 is gone i am going to order one when i have time for it


----------



## AlphaC

What's weird is the voltage regulation on +12V is now AX760 level (0.76%) , I don't know if that's measurement tolerance / accuracy of the meter or whether it is worse than Superflower Leadex gold 750W by 0.15% in that area. 0.15% is nothing tbh : 0.15% = 15/10000 x 12V = 0.018V ...

If someone cares about that then they're splitting hairs because both PSUs are below 1% deviation anyhow.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> What's weird is the voltage regulation on +12V is now AX760 level (0.76%) , I don't know if that's measurement tolerance / accuracy of the meter or whether it is worse than Superflower Leadex gold 750W by 0.15% in that area. 0.15% is nothing tbh : 0.15% = 15/10000 x 12V = 0.018V ...
> 
> If someone cares about that then they're splitting hairs because both PSUs are below 1% deviation anyhow.


I already made a thread where i compare it to some of the others
http://www.overclock.net/t/1482157/best-fully-modular-700-750-watts-psu

Its not finished yet i need to add the Seasonic X and Corsair AXi


----------



## Kimir

Wasn't the supernova sleeved cables supposed to show this week? They are a no show as of yet.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yea it slipped a couple days







Really sorry, planned to ship out from factory from this Friday which means we will have it early next week.


----------



## Kimir

It's ok to me, I don't have the power supply yet anyway.








If a couple of 1300G2 are shipped to the EU shop at the same time, it would be awesome!


----------



## wh0kn0ws

I don't know if its been covered in this thread, but anyone know anything about this power supply?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438019


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wh0kn0ws*
> 
> I don't know if its been covered in this thread, but anyone know anything about this power supply?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438019


OEM is FSP but other then that nothing


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Cables are listed at EVGA.com (US) store, click the Notify button to get an email as soon as they go in stock next week.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=10&family=Power+Supplies&chipset=+Power+Supply+Cable+Set+(Individually+Sleeved)


----------



## shilka

As a former Corsair AX1200 owner i can already say these cables look way better then the first gen of Corsair cables did




Now i also hope that besides looking better they also better made and less stiff and cheap then the Corsair cables where. I HATE stiff cheap feeling cables more then anything else with cables


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Cables are listed at EVGA.com (US) store, click the Notify button to get an email as soon as they go in stock next week.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=10&family=Power+Supplies&chipset=+Power+Supply+Cable+Set+(Individually+Sleeved)


Awesome, now I hope they will show up soon™ in the Eu store as well.


----------



## Professor Fate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Cables are listed at EVGA.com (US) store, click the Notify button to get an email as soon as they go in stock next week.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=10&family=Power+Supplies&chipset=+Power+Supply+Cable+Set+(Individually+Sleeved)


I noticed that you guys removed the filtering capacitors attached to the motherboard, cpu, and vga wires. Does that have an impact in the performance of the psu? I just got my 850G2 and was planning on keeping the caps on and heat shrinking over them, but if it's cool to remove them then I might just do that.


----------



## Amph

is the evga supernova 1300 g2 a good psu? how it perform in comparison to corsair or seasonic?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> is the evga supernova 1300 g2 a good psu? how it perform in comparison to corsair or seasonic?


Its almost as good as the AX1200i but around 100$ cheaper

I was thinking of making a 1200-1300 watts compassion thread but if no one cares i dont want to bother


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its almost as good as the AX1200i but around 100$ cheaper
> 
> I was thinking of making a 1200-1300 watts compassion thread but if no one cares i dont want to bother


With the higher wattage PSU's becoming more common and more in focus, I think that would be a great idea.
If you have time, that is.

§


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky*
> 
> With the higher wattage PSU's becoming more common and more in focus, I think that would be a great idea.
> If you have time, that is.
> 
> §


Got tons of time dont have anything to do since its easter


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Go for it, see if you can lure me away from that 1000w G2...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Go for it, see if you can lure me away from that 1000w G2...


Why would i do that

Also should i make it fully modular only like the other two threads or throw every 1200-1350 watts in there?


----------



## Jack Mac

I'd do modular only, simply because most people who use 1200-1350W PSUs are building high end systems with multiple GPUs and therefore, are spending a lot of money and want their system to look nice. I don't think people go for non-modular anymore unless they don't care about looks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Mac*
> 
> I'd do modular only, simply because most people who use 1200-1350W PSUs are building high end systems with multiple GPUs and therefore, are spending a lot of money and want their system to look nice. I don't think people go for non-modular anymore unless they don't care about looks.


Its already up and almost finished but its fully modular only i had to removed quiet a few from my list that was semi modular only
http://www.overclock.net/t/1483789/1200-1350-watts-comparison-thread#post_22141960


----------



## Amph

i want to ask a question, the 2x 4pin molex to 8 pin pcie connector, should be connected to two 6 pin cable of the psu or just to one?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> i want to ask a question, the 2x 4pin molex to 8 pin pcie connector, should be connected to two 6 pin cable of the psu or just to one?


Sory what i did not understand a word of what you asked


----------



## Amph

this



the two molex must be connected to two different lines or just one, i mean two peripheral molex or just one? i ask this because peripheral molex have multiple connections


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> this
> 
> 
> 
> the two molex must be connected to two different lines or just one, i mean two peripheral molex or just one? i ask this because peripheral molex have multiple connections


You can just use one cable you dont need to use two, But why would you want to use that adaptor in the first place?


----------



## Amph

was just a generic question, anyway are you sure about using only one cable, because in this way you are feeding 8pin pcie with a 6 pin


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> was just a generic question, anyway are you sure about using only one cable, because in this way you are feeding 8pin pcie with a 6 pin


Yes you can use one cable. still dont understand why you ask dont your PSU have an 8 pin PC-E?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

I would not trust a pair of molex connectors with 25 Amps. I'd only be comfortable distributing that load over 4 separate connectors on at least 2 lines, otherwise you'd end up melting stuff...

If your PSU doesn't have an 8 pin at all, or you have used up all the 8-pins already I'd suggest you get a better one...


----------



## Amph

and why they give you those in the bundle? sapphire for example give you a pair of those
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes you can use one cable. still dont understand why you ask dont your PSU have an 8 pin PC-E?


it's for additional vga, some psu can take under load more vga than their maximum 8 pin slot, like the ax1200i

corsair is really ******ed, having only 8 pcie in thei 1200i, when we all now that vga take 2 x 8 pin each

the evga supernova has a better configuration for this, 6 for vga and 2 for cpu

no, nothing, even the supernova don't have what i'm looking for...

basically i need a psu that support 4 vga(8 x 8pin plus 1 for the cpu, so a total of 9 x 8 pin), without the need of molex or other crap, there is something like that?


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Yeah, but most power supplies that only have one or two 6-pins and no 8-pin should probably not be running a GPU that requires an 8-pin... Especially not off the molex leads...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> and why they give you those in the bundle? sapphire for example give you a pair of those
> it's for additional vga, some psu can take under load more vga than their maximum pcie slot, like the ax1200i
> 
> corsair is really ******ed, having only 8 pcie in thei 1200i, when we all now that vga take 2 x 8 pin each
> 
> the evga supernova has a better configuration for this, 6 for vga and 2 for cpu


Almost no video cards use 2x 8 pins so thats why you dont see that many PSU´s with 2x of those


----------



## Amph

how so?

280x, 7950 and 7970 all use 2 x 8 pin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> Yeah, but most power supplies that only have one or two 6-pins and no 8-pin should probably not be running a GPU that requires an 8-pin... Especially not off the molex leads...


in the end are those molex safe with a psu like the evga supernova 1300w?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> how so?
> 
> 280x, 7950 and 7970 all use 2 x 8 pin
> in the end are those molex safe with a psu like the evga supernova 1300w?




The only reference cards that I can think of that use dual 8 pins are dual GPU cards like the 7990, 690, 295x2, etc. There are a few non-reference cards that use dual 8 pin design like the classified, lightning, and some others, but all reference cards and most other cards use 6 pin and 8 pin.


----------



## Amph

i didn't know about that as i only buy custom vga, i mean vga with custom cooling, like vapor-x , trix ecc


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> i didn't know about that as i only buy custom vga, i mean vga with custom cooling, like vapor-x , trix ecc


And not even all of those have 2x 8 pin most common is still 1x 6 and 1x 8 pin


----------



## Amph

but are you sure that i can connect only one cable 6pin to the two molex? because in this way it is like connecting a 6 pin to a 8 pin

i think two lines are needed


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> but are you sure that i can connect only one cable 6pin to the two molex? because in this way it is like connecting a 6 pin to a 8 pin
> 
> i think two lines are needed


Two molex to one 6 pin and two 6 pin for one 8 pin. That's how it goes, but honestly you shouldn't need to ever do that. You're either going to be pushing that PSU too far, or it's probably too old to be used for that set up you have.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amph*
> 
> but are you sure that i can connect only one cable 6pin to the two molex? because in this way it is like connecting a 6 pin to a 8 pin
> 
> i think two lines are needed


Cable itself does not care you can do it no problem, the molex connector on the other hand might not be able to do it.
I cant say to be honest


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> G1 is another FSP made PSU but which platform it uses i dont know yet


I'm assuming a modified Aurum Pro platform with a slight layout change..

If we were to look at the internal through the back grill, it look very similar to it. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=292
When looking at the front of the PSU (opposite of the modular board), the heatsink with the bridge rectifier had switch places with the blue Y-caps.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now looking through the fan grill of the G1 unit on Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438019
Zoom in to the bottom-left where you see the dual row of red polymer caps; bottom-right and you will see one of the main transformer.
To free up real estate for the dual row polymers, the daughter board with the DC-DC converter for the minor rails had move towards the back - parallel to the modular board and flipped upside-down.
It may be due to these layout changes that shifted the left primary cap towards the front as shown in the top-right of the image. (opps, realized I didn't included the part with the primary cap...well, you can check it out on Newegg. lol).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If it is, hopefully someone will do a review on this unit, as the NEX650G/750G should have been base on that platform.

Edit: How have you been, Shilka?


----------



## Amph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Two molex to one 6 pin and two 6 pin for one 8 pin. That's how it goes, but honestly you shouldn't need to ever do that. You're either going to be pushing that PSU too far, or it's probably too old to be used for that set up you have.


i did not understand you in this, how two 6 pin to 1 8?

i mean those two molex can be connected to one line(1 peripheral molex), or need two peripheral molex?

peripheral molex are the one with multiple female molex and a 6 pin to connect to the psu


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Usually PSU's with only molex and no PCIe connectors are crap...

Don't hook a GPU up to it unless you want to break it.


----------



## Amph

i'm speaking about the evga supernova 1300w, what if i want to connect 4 gpu to it? i must use molex right?

but the two molex should be attached to two 6 pin from the psu right?



how many of the 6 pin circled in red should i use for the two molex


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> I'm assuming a modified Aurum Pro platform with a slight layout change..
> 
> If we were to look at the internal through the back grill, it look very similar to it. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=292
> When looking at the front of the PSU (opposite of the modular board), the heatsink with the bridge rectifier had switch places with the blue Y-caps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now looking through the fan grill of the G1 unit on Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438019
> Zoom in to the bottom-left where you see the dual row of red polymer caps; bottom-right and you will see one of the main transformer.
> To free up real estate for the dual row polymers, the daughter board with the DC-DC converter for the minor rails had move towards the back - parallel to the modular board and flipped upside-down.
> It may be due to these layout changes that shifted the left primary cap towards the front as shown in the top-right of the image. (opps, realized I didn't included the part with the primary cap...well, you can check it out on Newegg. lol).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is, hopefully someone will do a review on this unit, as the NEX650G/750G should have been base on that platform.
> 
> Edit: How have you been, Shilka?


NEX650G/750G are based on a Aurum thats regulated that not the same as the Aurum Pro and i have been fine thanks


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

You won't have enough power for 4 8+8 GPUs with that PSU...

But you will have absolutely no trouble connecting 4 8+6 GPUs to it. Two of the PCIe power cables have a 6+2 pin and a 6 pin, the other 4 are 6+2.


----------



## shilka

If you want a PSU that has 8x8 PCI-E you are looking at units above 1350 watts, something like the Lepa G 1600 watts


----------



## Amph

what if i undervolt my cards?

the point is that you can actually fit 4 gpu with a 1300w(1 280x consume only 250w if you undervolt it) but they don't provide you the correct number of 8pin port, i know they want you to buy a bigger psu so you spend more money...


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> NEX650G/750G are based on a Aurum thats regulated that not the same as the Aurum Pro and i have been fine thanks


*group-regulated And yes, I know. I was saying that they should have based it on the Aurum Pro from the very beginning rather than utilizing the entry level Gold platform that it is now.

I'm looking forward for reviews to seeing the 1000 G1 in action.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Why would you quadfire 280x cards anyway?

I'd be looking at a 1500+ watt PSU anyway, you'll have almost no OC headroom with a 1300.


----------



## Amph

it's for mining


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> *group-regulated And yes, I know. I was saying that they should have based it on the Aurum Pro from the very beginning rather than utilizing the entry level Gold platform that it is now.
> 
> I'm looking forward for reviews to seeing the 1000 G1 in action.


Ah that would you meant.
I was just shooting in the dark about the G1 being based on the Aurum Pro, its not been confirmed but FSP based unit in that price range what else can it be?
Unless its something brand new


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

JonnyGURU 850 review









http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=377


----------



## shilka

Jonnyguru reviews the 850 watts SuperNova G2

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=377

Added it to the OP together with the 750 watts review which i forgot to add


----------



## qwan456

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Ah that would you meant.
> I was just shooting in the dark about the G1 being based on the Aurum Pro, its not been confirmed but FSP based unit in that price range what else can it be?
> Unless its something brand new


Yeah, about a week ago, when I had first noticed the G1, I knew I recognized it but just couldn't have identify it. I was cross-referencing the G1 layout from various of units but still couldn't do it. Then I saw EVGA-Jacob post verifying that it is FSP just yesterday, that I remember that it look like the Aurum Pro within a minute, even though I had looked at every other FSP design including the Hale90v2. It was more annoying to identify this unit than it should have for me. lol

But yeah, I suspected it to be a Aurum Pro too. Despite some layout changes that I had reference on my two images, they are very identical.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qwan456*
> 
> Yeah, about a week ago, when I had first noticed the G1, I knew I recognized it but just couldn't have identify it. I was cross-referencing the G1 layout from various of units but still couldn't do it. Then I saw EVGA-Jacob post verifying that it is FSP just yesterday, that I remember that it look like the Aurum Pro within a minute, even though I had looked at every other FSP design including the Hale90v2. It was more annoying to identify this unit than it should have for me. lol
> 
> But yeah, I suspected it to be a Aurum Pro too. Despite some layout changes that I had reference on my two images, they are very identical.


Aurum Pro is very unrated, saw a review of it and it was on par with the old Seasonic KM2 or even a tiny bit better. But 25$ less then a G2 i dont know about that?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Sleeved cables in stock!

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=10&family=Power+Supplies&chipset=+Power+Supply+Cable+Set+(Individually+Sleeved)


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Sleeved cables in stock!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=10&family=Power+Supplies&chipset=+Power+Supply+Cable+Set+(Individually+Sleeved)


yay


----------



## Kimir

I see the black ones appeared on the Eu store, the other colors aren't listed yet.
Crossing fingers to see the white showing up in stock at the same time the 1300G2 is.


----------



## VSG

A proud owner of the EVGA 1300G2 now thanks to Newegg's deal and the recent rebates









I figure between this and the Corsair AX1200i, I should be covered for any dual GPU setup coming up. Now I just need to have Szeged sleeve the cables for me but that EVGA kit looks niiiiice too.


----------



## IOFX

I'm still waiting to see how the forthcoming Corsair 1500i and/or the EVGA ?1600? G?/P?/T? pan out. The specs and price being the most important factors, but after that, esthetics wise, IF the EVGA contender were to have a choice/option of their sleeved colored cables already packaged with the unit that could be a deciding factor.

I know this is not one of the currently listed colors, but FWIW...I took the liberty of editing a color I'd like to see.


----------



## shilka

I can already tell you the new EVGA wont be 450$ like the new Corsair will be

That color


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Sleeved cables in stock!
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=10&family=Power+Supplies&chipset=+Power+Supply+Cable+Set+(Individually+Sleeved)


Any information about the lengths of individual cables? I don't see any info from the store page regarding that. Hope they're long enough to route from the back of a full tower, especially the PCI-E cables as they do look short from the photos.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

The cable length is the same as the cables that are included with the default unit.

Got my rig setup last night with new cables


----------



## Baasha

Wow. Jacob.. is that the Little Devil Phase Change CPU cooler?


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> The cable length is the same as the cables that are included with the default unit.
> 
> Got my rig setup last night with new cables


This makes me want a phase change loop so bad... That just looks freakin' awesome. I thought you were upgrading cards though?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Yea eventually. The phase change is unit built by Jinu long, long ago


----------



## shilka

EVGA has now made available individually sleeved cable sets that support all EVGA SuperNOVA G2 and P2 Power Supplies. These cable sets are available in Red, Black, White and Blue and are available for $89.99 at the EVGA.com webstore.

Features:

High quality individually sleeved cables.
No visible heat shrink tubing.
Compatible with all EVGA SuperNOVA G2 and P2 Power Supplies






Cable set includes the following cables:

1 x 24-pin ATX Cable
2 x 4+4pin EPS12V CPU Cable
4 x 6+2pin PCI-E VGA Cables
2 x 6+2pin + 6pin PCI-E VGA Cables
4 x 3 SATA Cables
1 x 3 Molex Cable
1 x 2 Molex Cable + 1 Floppy Connector


----------



## Kimir

And now all of them are available on the EU store as well, for 64€.
On a side not, thank you EVGA for not doing the "$89 = 89€" like most company do over here. 
(this smiley need to be added in the list we have imo)


----------



## shilka

The OP needed an updated so it got that


----------



## Kimir

I see that the 1300G2 is back in stock on the US store, crossing finger again to see it available on the EU store next week. Getting tired of waiting.


----------



## wstanci3

SO tempted to grab the P2 for $189 on Amazon

The G2 at $173 ain't bad either...


----------



## IOFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Sleeved cables in stock!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I can already tell you the new EVGA wont be 450$ like the new Corsair will be
> 
> That color


*@ Shilka:* Sorry for the delayed response time, been a busy week, and not enough available for forums.

*Re: THAT color:* LOL @ the anime character reference. Not sure if my current monitor color calibration translates correctly for all here, but just to add clarification/description to the examples I posted the other day. I was leaning more towards the orange/gold side of yellow hues. I know it can be tricky, but anything that leans towards the green/lime side of yellow hues just BLOWS chunks, IMO.

*Re: the Corsair's 1500i est. $450 tag:* That defiantly will go in a CON consideration column when weighing it against what EVGA might have to offer spec and $avings wise. If EVGA's forthcoming ?1600W? - G?/P?/T? PSU does well with impartial (3rd party/no benefits) testing reviewers along with continuing their better pricing AND warranty/service (needed to offset concerns of their *recall just months ago*)...

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1445816/recall-of-evga-1300w-1000w-psus*

...then indeed they will be a contender in my final decision.

My earlier notes with edited pics about their new colored cabling was to highlight that post-specs and price an additional consideration would then be weighed heavily on the added cost it will take to fit the future build here with individually/colored sleeve cabling. Point being, IF ANY new PSU option ALSO bypasses the added $$ cost of swapping the un-sleeved/colored cabling by just offering the desired ones to begin with, THEN THAT would be a BIG PRO column consideration!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOFX*
> 
> *@ Shilka:* Sorry for the delayed response time, been a busy week, and not enough available for forums.
> 
> *Re: THAT color:* LOL @ the anime character reference. Not sure if my current monitor color calibration translates correctly for all here, but just to add clarification/description to the examples I posted the other day. I was leaning more towards the orange/gold side of yellow hues. I know it can be tricky, but anything that leans towards the green/lime side of yellow hues just BLOWS chunks, IMO.
> 
> *Re: the Corsair's 1500i est. $450 tag:* That defiantly will go in a CON consideration column when weighing it against what EVGA might have to offer spec and $avings wise. If EVGA's forthcoming ?1600W? - G?/P?/T? PSU does well with impartial (3rd party/no benefits) testing reviewers along with continuing their better pricing AND warranty/service (needed to offset concerns of their *recall just months ago*)...
> 
> *http://www.overclock.net/t/1445816/recall-of-evga-1300w-1000w-psus*
> 
> ...then indeed they will be a contender in my final decision.
> 
> My earlier notes with edited pics about their new colored cabling was to highlight that post-specs and price an additional consideration would then be weighed heavily on the added cost it will take to fit the future build here with individually/colored sleeve cabling. Point being, IF ANY new PSU option ALSO bypasses the added $$ cost of swapping the un-sleeved/colored cabling by just offering the desired ones to begin with, THEN THAT would be a BIG PRO column consideration!


I cant belive everyone is still up in arms about the recall of one batch months ago.
Again it was one batch and that batch was recalled not the whole lineup, i have no heard of a single problem with the G2/P2 lineup other then one DOA which can happen to anyone


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

From what I have seen EVGA is pretty much at the top as far as reliability goes...


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorbazTheDragon*
> 
> From what I have seen EVGA is pretty much at the top as far as reliability goes...


I'd argue it's top warranty , not top reliability


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I'd argue it's top warranty , not top reliability


.... happens to everyone its how they make up for it that counts


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone have the new cables from EVGA? Are they decent quality?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone have the new cables from EVGA? Are they decent quality?


very nice cables, less thick/more flexible then the corsair sleeves one's. now im patiently waiting for the 1600w g2...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> very nice cables, less thick/more flexible then the corsair sleeves one's. now im patiently waiting for the 1600w g2...


Are you talking about the Gen 1 or Gen 2 Corsair cables?
I have the Gen 1 cables for my AX1200 and they are some of the worst cables i have never seen, i heard that the Gen 2 cables are much better but i cant confirm that


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Are you talking about the Gen 1 or Gen 2 Corsair cables?
> I have the Gen 1 cables for my AX1200 and they are some of the worst cables i have never seen, i heard that the Gen 2 cables are much better but i cant confirm that


ive only ever had the gen 2 cables, which are much thicker/stiffer then these new evga cables i now have. with 3 kingpins each requiring 8+8+6 for power, you can imagine the nightmare. its one of the reasons i decided on the 1600g2 over the ax1500i. plus i just love evga


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> ive only ever had the gen 2 cables, which are much thicker/stiffer then these new evga cables i now have. with 3 kingpins each requiring 8+8+6 for power, you can imagine the nightmare. its one of the reasons i decided on the 1600g2 over the ax1500i. plus i just love evga


The Gen 1 cables form Corsair are much worse then the Gen 2.
So if you are saying the new EVGA cables are even better then the Gen 2 then i might buy them despite i told myself i would never buy such cables again


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The Gen 1 cables form Corsair are much worse then the Gen 2.
> So if you are saying the new EVGA cables are even better then the Gen 2 then i might buy them despite i told myself i would never buy such cables again


they are much better, so much thinner/more flexible. plus no heatshrink visibility is a plus for me at least.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> they are much better, so much thinner/more flexible. plus no heatshrink visibility is a plus for me at least.


I might consider them, but i like to see some pictures would you mind taking some?


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I might consider them, but i like to see some pictures would you mind taking some?


yeah ill try to remember when i get home tonight. mine arent in use atm but i will show you what they look like at least.


----------



## Kimir

JonnyGURU published the Corsair AX1500i power supply review yesterday (see here).
Perfect score, what does this have to do with EVGA you may ask? Well, your turn EVGA.
There have been rumors of a 1600w or so being at work. Knowing EVGA is way more affordable that Corsair's units, if you are really developing a 1500+ unit, you know what you are against.
Doesn't have to be a Titanium unit, Gold and Platinum are still great, especially if you can drop the end user cost by a hundred bucks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> JonnyGURU published the Corsair AX1500i power supply review yesterday (see here).
> Perfect score, what does this have to do with EVGA you may ask? Well, your turn EVGA.
> There have been rumors of a 1600w or so being at work. Knowing EVGA is way more affordable that Corsair's units, if you are really developing a 1500+ unit, you know what you are against.
> Doesn't have to be a Titanium unit, Gold and Platinum are still great, especially if you can drop the end user cost by a hundred bucks.


I will admit i am not hyped about the AX1500i at all, its just the AX1200i bigger and a little better but 450$!
I agree i am looking more forward to what EVGA has going on


----------



## Kimir

I personally find the Corsair not affordable at all, I'd rather get 2x1300G2 if need be to bench my Kingpin card that a single Corsair that will cost more. That's why I'm looking forward EVGA, if they really are getting such unit sometime soon.


----------



## eXXon

I think EVGA has a real shot of being the 'Corsair' of several years ago in terms of PSUs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I think EVGA has a real shot of being the 'Corsair' of several years ago in terms of PSUs.


If they EOL the NEX models and replace them with something better they would have a pretty soild lineup
Right not the only models worth a damm is the G2 and P2 all the others not so much so


----------



## Kimir

When you see the Lepa MAXPLATINUM - 1700W at around 320€ here, yes it's not a single rail, but platinum still. It's 45mm less in length and 130€ less than the Corsair. Looking forward to Jonny review on this one, Lepa/Enermax isn't bad (the 1600 wasn't).
EVGA with superflower unit are nice and if they are to make a 1500+ unit, they better make it good and fast, seems like miners still need power supply since stocks aren't following still (my 1000w Platimax still in RMA, been a month and half now), the G2/P2 still hard to find in Europe too. Don't let the competition take the market share!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> When you see the Lepa MAXPLATINUM - 1700W at around 320€ here, yes it's not a single rail, but platinum still. It's 45mm less in length and 130€ less than the Corsair. Looking forward to Jonny review on this one, Lepa/Enermax isn't bad (the 1600 wasn't).
> EVGA with superflower unit are nice and if they are to make a 1500+ unit, they better make it good and fast, seems like miners still need power supply since stocks aren't following still (my 1000w Platimax still in RMA, been a month and half now), the G2/P2 still hard to find in Europe too. Don't let the competition take the market share!


Lepa MaxPlatinum is a rebranded Enermax Platimax
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page567.htm


----------



## Kimir

I know that.


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I think EVGA has a real shot of being the 'Corsair' of several years ago in terms of PSUs.


This would be my ideal line up for EVGA.

Mainstream
$45 400w 80 plus/80 plus bronze - anything that is better than the Corsair CX and is not group regulated.
$55 500w 80 plus bronze - anything that is better than the Corsair CX and is not group regulated.

Mid range
$75 450w fully/semi modular gold - SF golden green/seasonic g
$85 550w fully/semi modular gold - SF golden green/seasonic g

High End
$105-115 650w fully modular gold - Leadex
And you know what is next here.

I think it will take a year or two before EVGA pull their ace that will match up the AX1500i.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> This would be my ideal line up for EVGA.
> 
> Mainstream
> $45 400w 80 plus/80 plus bronze - anything that is better than the Corsair CX and is not group regulated.
> $55 500w 80 plus bronze - anything that is better than the Corsair CX and is not group regulated.
> 
> Mid range
> $75 450w fully/semi modular gold - SF golden green/seasonic g
> $85 550w fully/semi modular gold - SF golden green/seasonic g
> 
> High End
> $105-115 650w fully modular gold - Leadex
> And you know what is next here.
> 
> I think it will take a year or two before EVGA pull their ace that will match up the AX1500i.


If EVGA rebranded the Seasonic G or the Super Flower Golden Green and made it fully modular and would not overpriced it they would be selling them faster then they could order from the factory


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I think EVGA has a real shot of being the 'Corsair' of several years ago in terms of PSUs.


If you ask me, they're at Corsair's gates with a battering ram right now. Nothing touches those SF Leadex based units of theirs for sheer performance for the dollar. Nothing. As long as Superflower can keep up with demand, EVGA's going to be a threat for quite a while.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Looking forward to Jonny review on this one, Lepa/Enermax isn't bad (the 1600 wasn't).


Won't happen unless the UL says the 1700 is ok for North America.

The big MaxRevo/Platimax units were untouchable at the 1500W zone until that gigantic Corsair arrived. They are still far better values provided you can find them in stock and don't need that extra little bit of performance or software interfaces.


----------



## Kimir

Oh yeah, I've read something about that, will only be available on countries with 220-240v, basically in EU (it was anandtech).


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> If you ask me, they're at Corsair's gates with a battering ram right now. Nothing touches those SF Leadex based units of theirs for sheer performance for the dollar. Nothing. As long as Superflower can keep up with demand, EVGA's going to be a threat for quite a while.
> ......


I think only CM and EVGA are using the Leadex platform, and CM isn't doing as well (due to higher prices) so demand shouldn't be a problem.

Sad to say, EVGA needs stronger marketing to create more awareness, and a mainstream line (think Capstone) to compete with the CX and VS lines in terms of price.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> I think only CM and EVGA are using the Leadex platform, and CM isn't doing as well (due to higher prices) so demand shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Sad to say, EVGA needs stronger marketing to create more awareness, and a mainstream line (think Capstone) to compete with the CX and VS lines in terms of price.


Cooler Master does not use the Leadex in any of their units.
They use the Seasonic KM3 in the from of the V series, think you got the two mixed up


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cooler Master does not use the Leadex in any of their units.
> They use the Seasonic KM3 in the from of the V series, think you got the two mixed up


Yes I did lol. Which other brand uses the leadex besides EVGA?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Yes I did lol. Which other brand uses the leadex besides EVGA?


No one does EVGA are the only ones besides Super Flower themselfs


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> JonnyGURU published the Corsair AX1500i power supply review yesterday (see here).
> Perfect score, what does this have to do with EVGA you may ask? Well, your turn EVGA.
> There have been rumors of a 1600w or so being at work. Knowing EVGA is way more affordable that Corsair's units, if you are really developing a 1500+ unit, you know what you are against.
> Doesn't have to be a Titanium unit, Gold and Platinum are still great, especially if you can drop the end user cost by a hundred bucks.


1600W Gold right around the corner


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 1600W Gold right around the corner


Same platform as the G2 1300? If so then bring it on.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 1600W Gold right around the corner


Anything about OEM or platform you can share at this point or are you under NDA?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Same platform as the G2 1300? If so then bring it on.


I dont think so the Leadex does not have a 1600 watts so it would suprise me if it was a Leadex


----------



## Roaches

Enermax? Delta Electronics? Though I'm pretty sure Superflower has an ODM service for custom units. Looking foward how this power competition turns out.


----------



## tvelander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 1600W Gold right around the corner


Can you use Step-Up program on it i have NEX 1500W atm and i really wanna change !


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tvelander*
> 
> Can you use Step-Up program on it i have NEX 1500W atm and i really wanna change !


You should if you still use it


----------



## Mako0312

The G2 is on-sale at NewEgg with that MIR. $100 after MIR... I'm thinking about biting.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> The G2 is on-sale at NewEgg with that MIR. $100 after MIR... I'm thinking about biting.


Which wattage model?


----------



## greenscobie86

So I managed to score the "not so good" NEX650G for about $80 after MIR... Was stupid and didnt read the reviews before I bought. Will I experience problems with this PSU or will it get me by with my i5 3570k and R9 290?


----------



## Kimir

Could be Superflower still, if they release one on their side at the same time. Good to hear, but I'm afraid about the availability.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Which wattage model?


750w


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenscobie86*
> 
> So I managed to score the "not so good" NEX650G for about $80 after MIR... Was stupid and didnt read the reviews before I bought. Will I experience problems with this PSU or will it get me by with my i5 3570k and R9 290?


You should not try and shoot for any OC records in fact dont think you can OC very far and even if you could voltages would not be very stable.
Cant you return it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> 750w


Jump on that 100$ for the 750 watts is a good deal


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greenscobie86*
> 
> So I managed to score the "not so good" NEX650G for about $80 after MIR... Was stupid and didnt read the reviews before I bought. Will I experience problems with this PSU or will it get me by with my i5 3570k and R9 290?


It's a pretty good PSU, there is no need to worry. It's just the voltage regulation isn't really up to scratch and the fan can get a tad noisy at high loads.

It's just not as good as some of the competition. Like the XFX XTR, Cooler Master V and Seasonic G are only about $20 more and are way better.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You should not try and shoot for any OC records in fact dont think you can OC very far and even if you could voltages would not be very stable.
> Cant you return it?
> Jump on that 100$ for the 750 watts is a good deal


Is it possible to sleeve the cables easily?

I was thinking about doing a color theme build.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> Is it possible to sleeve the cables easily?
> 
> I was thinking about doing a color theme build.


You can buy sleeved cabels for the G2 if you are lazy
http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=10&family=Power+Supplies&chipset=+Power+Supply+Cable+Set+%28Individually+Sleeved%29


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You can buy sleeved cabels for the G2 if you are lazy
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=10&family=Power+Supplies&chipset=+Power+Supply+Cable+Set+%28Individually+Sleeved%29


I found that after I asked. I was hoping to have blue, and white cables. Guess I could always just go for the blue only.

I've never sleeved before so I might just buy the premades.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Could be Superflower still, if they release one on their side at the same time. Good to hear, but I'm afraid about the availability.


Yes, 1200W P2 around same time too


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, 1200W P2 around same time too


The 1200w platinum counterpart already exist in Super Flower catalog, though.
Any very wide approximative ETA? (is it in week?, months?; before or after summer?







) On the 1600w I mean, you know Kingpin cards and all, eating all the power on earth...








Heard of some shutdown with those in SLI with the corsair AX1200, the reason I aim for the 1300G2. More power would give me some headroom before I need to put a second PSU.

Since I didn't triggered on buying on Ebay just yet (not available still on EVGA EU, I remember asking you back in Feb







), I prefer to get all my watercooling parts before.


----------



## shilka

Wow so now we have both a 1200 watts P2 a 1300 watts G2 and 1200 watts Cooler Master V, which means now there will be 3 options that are better value then the AX1200i


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Wow so now we have both a 1200 watts P2 a 1300 watts G2 and 1200 watts Cooler Master V, which means now there will be 3 options that are better value then the AX1200i


Yes & offer more PCI-E connectors (the AX1200i only has six).

And dare I say they're about the same in overall quality. But EVGA trumps all with a 10 year warranty & price.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> Yes & offer more PCI-E connectors (the AX1200i only has six).
> 
> And dare I say they're about the same in overall quality. But EVGA trumps all with a 10 year warranty & price.


Not quite the same level of quality, Flextronics does a better job at soldering then Super Flower does but that does not mean mean Super Flower does a bad job just that it could be better.
Not that it matter all that much its the PCB who is ever going to look at that?

At least we dont have that digtal and control software nosenese on the G2 and P2, its markting hype more then anything


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Great deal on an 850 G2 for anyone looking for it, $109.99 after rebate. Limited time only http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-17-438-018-_-05082014_3


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Great deal on an 850 G2 for anyone looking for it, $109.99 after rebate. Limited time only http://www.newegg.com/Special/ShellShocker.aspx?cm_sp=ShellShocker-_-17-438-018-_-05082014_3


Damm now i wish i live a place where we had deals like that


----------



## Roaches

I just got confirmation that my 850W G2 has arrived...Gonna unbox it and hopes the the PCI-E cables are long enough to reach the far end for proposed crossfire setup when I get home.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> I just got confirmation that my 850W G2 has arrived...Gonna unbox it and hopes the the PCI-E cables are long enough to reach the far end for proposed crossfire setup when I get home.


PCI-E cables are 750mm long.
Think they are long enough for just about any case out there


----------



## Roaches

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> PCI-E cables are 750mm long.
> Think they are long enough for just about any case out there


We'll see once I fit it in my FT02....That case favors long PCI-E cables that i had to get extension cables for it for the current Rosewill Green PSU its running now.


----------



## Roaches

Now as promised.











Internal packaging is one of the best, well seated and cushioned with foam material.









I love the outer construction quality of this thing, especially the surface finish on the PSU encasing, one of the best I've touched and hopefully works just as well when I install it tomorrow morning tonight; unfortunately...

Just as I feared, the PCI-E cables might be too short for my FT02, though the quality of the cables look great.
The carry bag is another nice addition included.


----------



## Kimir

I see that the NEX1500 has been removed from EVGA stores, that must mean they are officially EOL.


----------



## Roaches

Yeah seems like it. Don't think it was ever a popular unit from the issues it had.

Anyhow, Installed this beauty and fires up a-ok







Its a huge unit for a 850 Watt, which isn't an issue since I love huge hardware.
Also the PCI-E wires were long enough to reach the the HDD cage so I guess no need to worry about short cables when getting a second Devil.












Gonna register this unit and mail out the rebate tomorrow morning.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I see that the NEX1500 has been removed from EVGA stores, that must mean they are officially EOL.


Thank god for that


----------



## Kimir

Oh god, the 1300 is finally available on EVGA EU, I don't know what to do.
I'm still waiting for some watercooling parts, maybe I should be waiting for the 1600w to be released, but if it's in two months, that won't do it.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I see that the NEX1500 has been removed from EVGA stores, that must mean they are officially EOL.


Yes, there will be no more.

PS, here is an 850 G2 unboxing:


----------



## VSG

Hey Jacob, I asked this on Twitter but anyway: Will there be multiple reviews of the individually sleeved kit(s)? Let's just say I went by one reviewer's review on a competitor's similar product and now I kinda regret it. I would really love to be able to buy/sample 1 cable before putting down the cash for the entire set.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, there will be no more.
> 
> PS, here is an 850 G2 unboxing:


Will add that video to the OP once i get home


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Hey Jacob, I asked this on Twitter but anyway: Will there be multiple reviews of the individually sleeved kit(s)? Let's just say I went by one reviewer's review on a competitor's similar product and now I kinda regret it. I would really love to be able to buy/sample 1 cable before putting down the cash for the entire set.


Hmm where did you see that review? Would love to do it but not sure who does cable reviews?


----------



## VSG

PM sent.


----------



## Kimir

I'm getting the white sleeved cables with the 1300G2, will post pictures if you want, I have some white sleeve from MDPC for my pump wire I can put next to.


----------



## eXXon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I'm getting the white sleeved cables with the 1300G2, will post pictures if you want, I have some white sleeve from MDPC for my pump wire I can put next to.


We always want pictures


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXXon*
> 
> We always want pictures


I always take pictures! Must put my DSLR to some use, you know (even if I don't always post them/or all of them).


----------



## shilka

Please post some pictures, please take some closeup pictures as well.
Am going to buy those cables if they are not as crappy as the Corsair ones.


----------



## Roaches

Would love a review before getting some...They do look nice on camera from Jacobs Bench rig.


----------



## shilka

JG review of the 750 watts G2 has been added to the OP as well as the 750/850 watts G2 unboxing video
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=380


----------



## Kimir

This comment of him sum it up nicely.
"Now all we need from EVGA is their answer to the Corsair AX1500i, and we'll be all set."


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Sleeved cables review from JayzTwoCents:


----------



## Kimir

Coming back to you about the sleeved kit. I should have received my power supply and sleeved kit yesterday but UPS messed up and shipped it to someone else...
Got it sorted out, thanks I got this shipped at work and the UPS guy makes his rounds in the businesses only in this case. After spending half an hour with him and two call at the sorting center, he told me to make a claim...
While doing so, a quarter of an hour later, I see him coming back. He had picked up my package to the next customer! So relieved!









Enough talk, pictures.
the 1300G2





The sleeved cable kit




There is the EVGA white sleeve, MDPC-X SLEEVE SMALL - WHITE-X (brighter than the natural white he has) and modDIY 24 pins extension

this one, left MDPC - right EVGA

top EVGA - bottom MDPC

left MDPC - right EVGA

top lest modDIY, top right EVGA, bottom MDPC

same as previous one

top EVGA - bottom MDPC


The MDPC white-x is supposed to be a brighter white and it is. You can zoom on the picture, and when you look closer it's like the EVGA is transparent with white cables beneath it.
The modDIY extension is probably made from the normal white like MDPC


----------



## VSG

Kimir, those pictures are great! Thanks a lot


----------



## Kimir

Thanks, I hurried to take pictures when I got back home before darkness, I could have done better by moving outa my room, but the deported flash did well.

Just watched the JayzTwoCents video, he has a point about cable length with a Caselabs for example... I can't get the molex go to my Aquaero 6, had to sleeve a ghetto cable ripped of a dead psu.









The KingPin cards didn't help either with the additional 6 pins, I used a single cable with the 6+2 and 6 pins for the 2 cards and use the remaining cable to make a single 6 pins to use on the EZ_plug on the RIVE.
Yeah brand new cables already ripped them apart lol! Also I used the 2 CPU cables since the RIVE has a 4 pins and a 8 pins connectors, might as well use both to balance the load, so I removed one 4 pins.


----------



## VSG

Ya, the KPEs are a pain to get power without using pigtail cables. Luckily I went dual PSU now so I got plenty of power. I also have a bunch of SATA/Molex extensions and splitters from when I was using the 900D but I bet I will need more in the Caselabs TX-10. Heck, I am considering having a local artisan make custom length cables from 16 guage wire scratch.


----------



## shilka

How stiff are the EVGA cables?
The Gen 1 cables from Corsair are crap! they are too rough and way too stiff you have to almost force them to bend even a little.


----------



## Kimir

I didn't find them stiff at all, almost like cable without sleeving if you like. But I never had Corsair one to compare to.
An attempt of wiring the KPE, I don't know yet how I will do it to make it as clean as possible.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> I didn't find them stiff at all, almost like cable without sleeving if you like. But I never had Corsair one to compare to.
> An attempt of wiring the KPE, I don't know yet how I will do it to make it as clean as possible.


Not sure if i agree with white or not? but it does give your build some color
Cables looks nice but so did the Corsair ones untill you had to work with them.

Might get Lutro0 to make me a custom made set instead
http://www.overclock.net/u/135653/lutro0


----------



## Kimir

Well, the exterior panels of the case are all white, only the chassis is black. I wanted to mix black and white, that's why I didn't take the black sleeved kit. I could have, but 2 sleeved kit price = 1300G2 price.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, the exterior panels of the case are all white, only the chassis is black. I wanted to mix black and white, that's why I didn't take the black sleeved kit. I could have, but 2 sleeved kit price = 1300G2 price.


Ever tried the Bitfenix Alchemy cables?
Those are about the best cables i have ever worked with, got a bunch of them myself and they are far better then the Corsair cables.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Ever tried the Bitfenix Alchemy cables?
> Those are about the best cables i have ever worked with, got a bunch of them myself and they are far better then the Corsair cables.


No, didn't tried those either. The only one I used other than those shipped with power supply are the modDIY 24 pins and 8 pins extensions.


----------



## Roaches

From 1 through 10, how would you rate the quality of those EVGA sleeved cables, Kimir?
They do look really nice in your Caselabs build.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> From 1 through 10, how would you rate the quality of those EVGA sleeved cables, Kimir?
> They do look really nice in your Caselabs build.


I'd give it an 8/10, one point deducted because I couldn't reach the Aquaero 6 on my Caselabs (cable too short) and one less point, specific to the white version I own because it's not really white. The cable are white but the sleeve is transparent. If I had the black (that I probably will get with the coming 1600w if it's compatible) it should be a 9.
I wish there was simple 6 pins cables too (the cable diameter of the 6pins on "6+2 pins + 6 pins" cable is tinnier and it doesn't look quite good (kingpin cards, first world problem!







)
And also the 24 pins cable is not easy to make look good, but I believe that's because it separate into to connector at the PSU. Or maybe it's because I have the 360 radiator blocking the cables completely at the PSU connectors that didn't help me, or it's just me. I never was able to do some awesome cable management like Malik or other magnificent build maker, might just be me.


----------



## itcharzherp

hi shilka









i wanted to send you a PM, and i think you prefer questions in the thread ..

so .. i want to select a PSU from computeruniverse and i couldn't find G2 750W

and i don't have a much clear experience about the available PSUs in this website

so please .. help me to choose a nice one .. thanks

http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/groups/30000573/power-packs.asp


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> hi shilka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wanted to send you a PM, and i think you prefer questions in the thread ..
> 
> so .. i want to select a PSU from computeruniverse and i couldn't find G2 750W
> 
> and i don't have a much clear experience about the available PSUs in this website
> 
> so please .. help me to choose a nice one .. thanks
> 
> http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/groups/30000573/power-packs.asp


What do you need to power again?


----------



## itcharzherp

4670k, 8GB RAMs, 1TB HDD, extra fans & GTX 770 with OCing whatever possible of these devices


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> 4670k, 8GB RAMs, 1TB HDD, extra fans & GTX 770 with OCing whatever possible of these devices


You dont need more then 450-550 watts for that unless you are going SLI later


----------



## itcharzherp

770 require 575W .. so that's 600W PSU

http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm

why you require 450-550 watts ?

i'm not very sure about SLI .... very low possibility

so i want you to tell me the best from your perspective

from this website:
www.computeruniverse.net/en/groups/30000573/power-packs.asp

thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> 770 require 575W .. so that's 600W PSU
> 
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page362.htm
> 
> why you require 450-550 watts ?
> 
> i'm not very sure about SLI .... very low possibility
> 
> so i want you to tell me the best from your perspective
> 
> from this website:
> www.computeruniverse.net/en/groups/30000573/power-packs.asp
> 
> thanks


It does not require 575 watts, power draw on that card is 230 watts max and thats max which you are almost never going to be near.

You dont need more then 450-550 watts end of story.
Reason they say that high a number is because they are talking about a peak rated PSU not a continuous rated PSU.


----------



## itcharzherp

why not .. did you see the link ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> why not .. did you see the link ?


No i did not i know i am right
550-600 watts and even that is way more then you really need.
Its waste of money to get more unless you are going to volt mod your GTX 770


----------



## itcharzherp

yes .. i told you i want to OC CPU, GPU & RAMs


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> yes .. i told you i want to OC CPU, GPU & RAMs


Read my last two posts again


----------



## itcharzherp

what's peak rated PSU & continuous rated PSU ?

and why i'm not near 230W .. what's the average power when OCing a GPU like 770 and a CPU at the same time ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> what's peak rated PSU & continuous rated PSU ?
> 
> and why i'm not near 230W .. what's the average power when OCing a GPU like 770 and a CPU at the same time ?


Peak rated means junk that cant do its rated wattage 24/7 while a continuous rated PSU can.
Again your whole system with everything in it can be powered by a 450 watts so lets say 550 watts for some extra headroom, again you dont need more then this your system is not going to draw anywhere near 450 watts or 550 watts for that matter.

I say get this PSU
http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90542228/cooler-master-v-semi-modular-series.asp

Or this one but i do feel its way overpriced for what you get
http://www.computeruniverse.net/en/products/90533241/fractal-design-newton-r3.asp


----------



## itcharzherp

alright .. so fractal is a good one too









thanks .. you're helping me choosing the parts of the planned system

see you later


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> alright .. so fractal is a good one too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks .. you're helping me choosing the parts of the planned system
> 
> see you later


Cooler Master V550 is a better PSU and its better priced as well i just gave you two options
Note that they are very close but the V is a tiny bit better then the Newton R3, but not by much so if you dont mind the price you could go with the Newton R3


----------



## itcharzherp

yes .. of course, there are a lot of options

i thought corsair is quite popular .. as the internal system of the cooler master 550W looks not very complicated because it's 550W, though the parts are better in quality.

hope for you a beautiful day


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> yes .. of course, there are a lot of options
> 
> i thought corsair is quite popular .. as the internal system of the cooler master 550W looks not very complicated because it's 550W, though the parts are better in quality.
> 
> hope for you a beautiful day


Corsair does not really have any 550 watts PSU that are great, and they dont have anything thats better then the VS seriers, not unless you want to buy one of the AX series which starts at 650 watts which you dont need.

Avoid the Corsair RM seriers its overpriced overhyped and lackluster for the price


----------



## itcharzherp

i'm considering the cooler master 550W as the target PSU, i'm looking and searching for more theoretical experience to gain more confident and of course i'm passionate about it and want to discuss and require recommendations about it ..

i've been thinking and searching for weeks about the parts, and it's good to slow down .. i was about to require the parts from amazon for $2200 .. it's high amount of money for my perspective and i was also considering to choose 4770k because i like this CPU for its HT feature ..

and there's a lot to think about when you want to choose the parts and purchasing is another story


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm considering the cooler master 550W as the target PSU, i'm looking and searching for more theoretical experience to gain more confident and of course i'm passionate about it and want to discuss and require recommendations about it ..
> 
> i've been thinking and searching for weeks about the parts, and it's good to slow down .. i was about to require the parts from amazon for $2200 .. it's high amount of money for my perspective and i was also considering to choose 4770k because i like this CPU for its HT feature ..
> 
> and there's a lot to think about when you want to choose the parts and purchasing is another story


There is a 4790 on the way so i would wait 2-4 weeks untill Z97 and the new CPU´s are out.

As for the PSU.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430448/4-mid-range-psu-s-compared


----------



## itcharzherp

i looked a quick for the 4790 .. very similar to 4770k .. 4770k is OCable .. i'd choose 4770k, it's my fastest opinion


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> i looked a quick for the 4790 .. very similar to 4770k .. 4770k is OCable .. i'd choose 4770k, it's my fastest opinion


4790K is 500 Mhz faster out of the box
Or at least that is what i have heard?
Dont ask me i am not a CPU expert.


----------



## itcharzherp

4790k is launched too .. well that's for sure better than 4770k

4790 is $299 and 4770 is $289 .. so 4970k absolutely more expensive than 4770k

that's support my previous choice for 4770k, although i'm thinking about 4670k

what i like about 4770k is HT tech, i think it's helpful with apps, of course rather than games.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *itcharzherp*
> 
> 4790k is launched too .. well that's for sure better than 4770k
> 
> 4790 is $299 and 4770 is $289 .. so 4970k absolutely more expensive than 4770k
> 
> that's support my previous choice for 4770k, although i'm thinking about 4670k
> 
> what i like about 4770k is HT tech, i think it's helpful with apps, of course rather than games.


I did mean the 4790K


----------



## itcharzherp

what about it ?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Special deal on 750 G2 this weekend only at Newegg = $89.99 after rebate.

http://bit.ly/1p2btwX


----------



## Roaches

Its like you want my wallet to hate me







, I'm holding out for a 1300 G2 deal this time.


----------



## VSG

Is there going to be a G2 series with wattage lower than 750w? I need something around 500-600w at most for my girlfriend's build.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Is there going to be a G2 series with wattage lower than 750w? I need something around 500-600w at most for my girlfriend's build.


Not yet. I suspect we will see a 650W model in the near future however, no promises though! I doubt we will see anything in the G2 series below 650W, simply because the Super Flower Leadex Gold platform only goes down to 650W.

If you need a lower wattage unit then check out the Seasonic G/XFX XTR/Rosewill Capstone power supplies.


----------



## VSG

Are the Rosewill Capstone units comparable to the others you mentioned? I always seemed to associate Rosewill as a lower tier brand.


----------



## L4dd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are the Rosewill Capstone units comparable to the others you mentioned? I always seemed to associate Rosewill as a lower tier brand.


The Capstone series is good, like a lot of other Rosewill series, but Rosewill has some bad series.


----------



## Arizonian

It will be over kill at first but I'm pretty set on the *EVGA SuperNOVA 1300 G2 80 PLUS GOLD* for my 4790K Z97 build I'm planning. At first it will only be for one 780TI but I will be ready when I add another 780TI or dual GPU equivalent I can over clock / volt.

Unless someone talks me out of it by pointing to me to something better.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Are the Rosewill Capstone units comparable to the others you mentioned? I always seemed to associate Rosewill as a lower tier brand.


Rosewill Capstone is a rebranded Super Flower Golden Green, so no the Rosewill Capstone is not bad or anything like that, in fact its one of the best bang for buck units on the market.

EVGA SuperNova G2/P2 are rebranded Super Flower Leadex.


----------



## VSG

Good to know, I will check it out. Thanks everyone!

Arizonian: If you find that 1300G2 on sale at 160/180ish after rebate, go for it. I got one last month at 160 after MIR and I have no regrets at all.


----------



## Roaches

Looks like some of ya are in luck, its happening again!


----------



## Arizonian

Well even though I'm not ready, for $160 I couldn't pass it up. Thanks Roaches.

After I add EVGA sleeved cables for $89 eventually, it's still less expensive than the Corsair 1200i alone by $105.

I'm not concerned about testing it before my new build with EVGA's customer service and 10 yr warranty luckily.

Thanks Shilka for your contributions to the PSU section and your comparison threads, as well as anyone who have been posting in them with additional comments. I feel confident in my choice on a solid PSU to power expensive components and got to have it at a bargain price.









EDIT: I hit purchase in time. I just checked back and it's up to $180.


----------



## Philistine

Special package arrived today!


----------



## rewease

The Supernova G2 750s are now available in germany and also the rest of europe I guess. Got mine yesterday, nice unit. About 200W oversize for my needs but price wise no high end psu (even smaller ones) could compete. I would have gone for the Leadex 650W, but then again why pay extra for less wattage.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Philistine*
> 
> Special package arrived today!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats








Me too


----------



## shilka

I was thinking of starting a Leadex/G2 owners club once i get mine but its been delayed (again)


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I was thinking of starting a Leadex/G2 owners club once i get mine but its been delayed (again)


You're saying there isn't already one?

I call dibs.


----------



## shilka

No Leadex or G2 owners club, this is the closest we got, i was going to start one but i would need to own one to be an owner


----------



## Philistine

That's surprising considering the quality and price of these PSUs. There really isn't anything I can think of that meets or beats the price point.

Consider me a founding member then.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon

Haha, would be a co-founding member, but I doubt I'll be building a system until 2016...

Great price for the quality though


----------



## Philistine

So there is now this: EVGA SuperNOVA G2/Super Flower Leadex PSU Club.

Its a work in progress, but it will specifically focus on the G2/Leadex platform.

My first club.... Give me strength.

Oh yes, there are free cookies.


----------



## twerk

It's confirmed that the new G1 units are made by FSP. Still waiting on dem reviews.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's confirmed that the new G1 units are made by FSP. Still waiting on dem reviews.


FSP Aurum Pro is very underrated, it was on par if not a tiny bit better then the Seasonic KM2


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> FSP Aurum Pro is very underrated, it was on par if not a tiny bit better then the Seasonic KM2


It's not Aurum Pro, both the 750 G1 and 1000 G1 are custom designs.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's not Aurum Pro, both the 750 G1 and 1000 G1 are custom designs.


Oh then i hope they are even better then the Arum Pro was.
Is this along the lines of the NZXT HALE 90 V2 or something new?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh then i hope they are even better then the Arum Pro was.
> Is this along the lines of the NZXT HALE 90 V2 or something new?


I'm assuming it's something new, the specs are slightly different.

I'd have to see an internal shot to tell you for sure though, or we can wait for a review.


----------



## shilka

Oh yeah 1600 watts Leadex CONFIRMED!!! as well as its a 80 plus titanium Leadex








This means we now know what platform and model the new rumored EVGA SuperNova 1600 watts is based on.


----------



## Kimir

Oh yes!
Jesus they even have a 2000w one








Also the 1000P2 is back in stock at EVGA EU.


----------



## VSG

New EVGA 1600 T2 pictures:


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Jesus they even have a 2000w one


If you read the small text its say 220v EU region only.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> New EVGA 1600 T2 pictures:


I think price on this will be about 300-350$ which is 100-150$ lower then the AX1500i, and you get 100 watts more.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you read the small text its say 220v EU region only.
> I think price on this will be about 300-350$ which is 100-150$ lower then the AX1500i, and you get 100 watts more.


No problem to me, in France we are in 230v.
Oh yeah, 1600 titanium, do want.


----------



## VSG

New 1600G2: http://www.evga.com/articles/00840/


----------



## szeged

fill out the questionnaire to recieve $150 or so off the psu! i already did, if i dont win ill still buy it day one.


----------



## VSG

Where are you seeing that?


----------



## szeged

main page, second article.


----------



## VSG

Product page up: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1600-X1

MSRP of $349


----------



## szeged

waiting to see if i win the $150 off thing or not before i buy









also, thats the 1600 g2, isnt it supposed to be titanium or do they have multiple ones?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> waiting to see if i win the $150 off thing or not before i buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, thats the 1600 g2, isnt it supposed to be titanium or do they have multiple ones?


Multiple models. There's a 1600W G2, P2 and T2.


----------



## szeged

ah cool, well ima grab the T2 for the peeeeen.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> ah cool, well ima grab the T2 for the peeeeen.


We all know you don't have enough.









Those units look interesting, but I'll be taking my ax1500i for free so... meh.


----------



## VSG

Unless street pricing is way lower than MSRP, the T2 will be likely $400 if the G2 is at $350.


----------



## szeged

$400 is still an insta buy for me on the T2









@jamey, must always have more peeen! also, free 1500i yeah id go that any day if i could lol.


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Unless street pricing is way lower than MSRP, the T2 will be likely $400 if the G2 is at $350.


Where would that put the P2 though? 375? 50 bucks more and Titanium rated? Seems like a no brainer to me. I mean, if you really need 1600 watts, budgets are kinda out the window...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> $400 is still an insta buy for me on the T2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jamey, must always have more peeen! also, free 1500i yeah id go that any day if i could lol.


Oh yeah.







I honestly don't need that much power because I rarely bench, but if I can have it for free... then heck yeah! I won GPU tuning in the Corsair Domination competition. Would've had Gold in CPU tuning as well, but my screen shot got all messed up. =/ My other prize is going to be 16GB of Dominator Platinum. My secondary rig really could use the extra RAM.


----------



## szeged

very very nice jamey







grats!

ill be getting one because 5960x and tri gtx 880s are in my future for 2014 lol.


----------



## VSG

Jamey, if you decide to sell that 1500i then PM me


----------



## Roaches

How long is the 1600W G2? I got the feeling it won't fit my case since it will interfere with my case bottom intake filter.

Since I can take the Survey too I might get this over the 1300 G2


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> very very nice jamey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grats!
> 
> ill be getting one because 5960x and tri gtx 880s are in my future for 2014 lol.


Of course you are. ;P I wish you still had another 780 Classified... I really want to go tri. =/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Jamey, if you decide to sell that 1500i then PM me


Psh, heck no!







The only thing I regret about choosing that PSU as my prize is that I have to disassemble my whole loop to install it... I guess I just like things too tight.


----------



## Kimir

Seems bigger than the 1300g2, which barely fit in the back on my 360 rad. Oh well, if I have to put a 240 instead, I'll go for it anyway. I'd prefer the T2 tbh.


----------



## shilka

Juts saw this and wanted to share
http://www.evga.com/articles/00841/


----------



## MR-e

is the supernova 750 g1 just remake of the nex series? my googlefu skills didn't bring much results unfortunately. the biggest difference i see is that it's 5mm shorter coming in at 135mm compared to the supernova g2 at 140mm.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> is the supernova 750 g1 just remake of the nex series? my googlefu skills didn't bring much results unfortunately. the biggest difference i see is that it's 5mm shorter coming in at 135mm compared to the supernova g2 at 140mm.


No. It's a new design, we don't know how it performs yet though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> is the supernova 750 g1 just remake of the nex series? my googlefu skills didn't bring much results unfortunately. the biggest difference i see is that it's 5mm shorter coming in at 135mm compared to the supernova g2 at 140mm.


All we know is the OEM is FSP and thats its new platform and not the Aurum Pro


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> is the supernova 750 g1 just remake of the nex series? my googlefu skills didn't bring much results unfortunately. the biggest difference i see is that it's 5mm shorter coming in at 135mm compared to the supernova g2 at 140mm.


Change to black cables, remove handle, some cable changes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Change to black cables, remove handle, some cable changes.


So its still an Aurum?


----------



## dboythagr8

Getting a 1300 G2 on sale has paid off. I have 3x Titan Blacks and bought an Asus R4BE + 4930K.Going to start building tonight. This will be a pretty hungry system, I'm assuming my G2 will be up for the task?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Getting a 1300 G2 on sale has paid off. I have 3x Titan Blacks and bought an Asus R4BE + 4930K.Going to start building tonight. This will be a pretty hungry system, I'm assuming my G2 will be up for the task?


If not then EVGA has 3 new 1600 watts models on the way.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dboythagr8*
> 
> Getting a 1300 G2 on sale has paid off. I have 3x Titan Blacks and bought an Asus R4BE + 4930K.Going to start building tonight. This will be a pretty hungry system, I'm assuming my G2 will be up for the task?


You should be fine. The Titan Black is locked to 1.212V and so won't be able to consume a lot of power. The 4930k on most 24/7 cooling systems will draw a max of ~250w or so.


----------



## dboythagr8

Is anybody running Tri Sli with this mobo?

So I've used the 2x 6+2pin+6pin cables. I have one card left and have nothing but 4 x 6+2pin PCI-E VGA Cables left. Am I REALLY going to be forced to use adapters for this last card? I bought the white sleeved PSU cables for a reason...what a mood killer.


----------



## jameyscott

They are 6+2 pin.... The only different between the cables is that you will have a +2 sticking off to the side. If it really bothers you all that much just snip it off.


----------



## dboythagr8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> They are 6+2 pin.... The only different between the cables is that you will have a +2 sticking off to the side. If it really bothers you all that much just snip it off.


I just used the red 6+2pin+6pin cable that came with the PSU. Was very tired and irritated last night, but it's up and running. Top card has white cable, middle red, bottom, white. Looks kind of cool since my board has red accents anyway.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So its still an Aurum?


Yes


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

850 G2 Review at TPU, they also have a sleeved cable review inside it

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_850/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 850 G2 Review at TPU, they also have a sleeved cable review inside it
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_850/


Alrighty then now i can start on the 850 watts comparison thread
Review added to the OP.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 850 G2 Review at TPU, they also have a sleeved cable review inside it
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_850/


Nice









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Alrighty then now i can start on the 850 watts comparison thread
> Review added to the OP.


Looking forward to it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to it.


Dont know if you seen the others but there are threads from 700 watts all the way up to 1600 watts they are all under my sig, only the 850 is missing i waited for TPU to review the G2 850 watts


----------



## VSG

Introducing the EVGA SUPERNOVA 1200 P2 POWER SUPPLY



MSRP of $270, available now on EVGA.com with pre-orders at other resellers.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Also 850 B2 http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=110-B2-0850-V1


----------



## twerk

You've kept that one quiet. What OEM and platform is the B2?


----------



## Roaches

Do you ever plan to release a Superflower based unit, fully modular with a depth around 160mm or less for small form factor systems?
750/850 G2 is pretty huge when fitted into an ITX case like the CM 130 Elite.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Superflower


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roaches*
> 
> Do you ever plan to release a Superflower based unit, fully modular with a depth around 160mm or less for small form factor systems?
> 750/850 G2 is pretty huge when fitted into an ITX case like the CM 130 Elite.


^ This. I would love for a 550-650W G2 unit although size is not a concern.

Hey Jacob, my build log needs a 1600G2 badly. It is about to be sponsored by multiple brands so far and that helps with the budget but where could I possibly get a 1600G2 at a good price?


----------



## Xinoxide

Been testing my G2 750W for the last few days. When loading my 290x to 1.4v and my cpu to 1.65v and load theres is no noticable vdroop from the PSU, absolutely none.

Sadly I dont have a kill-o-watt to calculate my power usage, but this is a massive leap from the OCz zx 750W, and the Capstone-M 750W, both wich had more voltage drop than I would have liked with this kind of load.


----------



## shilka

Info about the 1200 watts P2 has been added to the OP, info about this new B2 series wont be added untill i know more.


----------



## smoke2

I can sell my Cooler Master V700 without any money loss I paid for it.

Is it worth to buy EVGA G2 750W?

I really like tighter +12V regulation than on Cooler Master.

I'm little afraid of fan noise in comparision with Cooler Master and semi-fan less mode.

My former Seasonic X650 have it, but was very hot, so I then switch it to normal mode, to be on the safe side...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I can sell my Cooler Master V700 without any money loss I paid for it.
> 
> Is it worth to buy EVGA G2 750W?
> 
> I really like tighter +12V regulation than on Cooler Master.
> 
> I'm little afraid of fan noise in comparision with Cooler Master and semi-fan less mode.
> 
> My former Seasonic X650 have it, but was very hot, so I then switch it to normal mode, to be on the safe side...


Just keep the V700, for all intents and purposes they perform exactly the same.


----------



## smoke2

The main reason to change it was better ripple suppression.
Do you think the bigger 12V ripple on V700 could negative affect component lifetime?

If you have to choose one, regardless I have V700, which one it would be?
Because I need exactly the same type of my PSU to give to one rig...


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Do you think the bigger 12V ripple on V700 could negative affect component lifetime?


Technically yes, but it's nothing to worry about. Anything under 60 mV will be negligible.


----------



## vlps5122

super excited to get my evga 1600 g2 to power my 5960x/tri kingpin build. this is the first thing ive won in my life, while although not free ill take the discount haha


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlps5122*
> 
> super excited to get my evga 1600 g2 to power my 5960x/tri kingpin build. this is the first thing ive won in my life, while although not free ill take the discount haha


There is a P2 and T2 1600 watts on the way as well


----------



## vlps5122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is a P2 and T2 1600 watts on the way as well


yea but $175 gold vs 400/450 plat/titanium


----------



## shilka

sory never mind


----------



## marcus556

looking for another PSU for my backup rig. I was thinking of just upgrading my PSU thats in my main rig to the 1000w P2. The current PSU is the Ultra X3 1000w PSU was gonna take it out and put it in the backup. Is it worth upgrading it to the P2? Quick note im looking to have about $75 in EVGA Bucks as well


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> looking for another PSU for my backup rig. I was thinking of just upgrading my PSU thats in my main rig to the 1000w P2. The current PSU is the Ultra X3 1000w PSU was gonna take it out and put it in the backup. Is it worth upgrading it to the P2? Quick note im looking to have about $75 in EVGA Bucks as well


Do you need 1000 watts? unless you have 3 video cards or 2 cards with volt mods you dont need 1000 watts.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you need 1000 watts? unless you have 3 video cards or 2 cards with volt mods you dont need 1000 watts.


On which computer? My Main rig i am looking to get another 780ti and i have my 4930k Overclocked. Probably doesnt need 1000w but thats whats in there now so i figured if im gonna get a new PSU why not get one to replace the main rig and use the old one in the other?

The other rig is just an old Dell E520 that ive managed to turn into a very good machine. It has a QX6700 and right now its doing nothing but folding with my r9 290 in it. It definitely does not need a 1000w PSU so if its not worth upgrading from the Ultra to the 1000w EVGA then ill probably buy a cheaper PSU for it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> On which computer? My Main rig i am looking to get another 780ti and i have my 4930k Overclocked. Probably doesnt need 1000w but thats whats in there now so i figured if im gonna get a new PSU why not get one to replace the main rig and use the old one in the other?
> 
> The other rig is just an old Dell E520 that ive managed to turn into a very good machine. It has a QX6700 and right now its doing nothing but folding with my r9 290 in it. It definitely does not need a 1000w PSU so if its not worth upgrading from the Ultra to the 1000w EVGA then ill probably buy a cheaper PSU for it.


Unless you are going to volt mod your GTX 780 ti cards or add a no 3 you dont need more then 750 watts.


----------



## marcus556

so are the 750w good and are they better than what i already have in my computer, the Ultra X3?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> so are the 750w good and are they better than what i already have in my computer, the Ultra X3?


Yes and yes, just dont get the EVGA SuperNova NEX750G thats not very good, the EVGA SuperNova G2 750 watts on the other hand is very good.


----------



## marcus556

Ok that may be what i do then. Take the old Ultra X3 out and put it in the Dell and put the SuperNova G2 750 in my current rig. I also am looking a test power supply to just have laying around recommendations on a 500w or so?

+1 Rep on saving me some money!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Ok that may be what i do then. Take the old Ultra X3 out and put it in the Dell and put the SuperNova G2 750 in my current rig. I also am looking a test power supply to just have laying around recommendations on a 500w or so?
> 
> +1 Rep on saving me some money!


Seasonic S12G or the XFX TS Gold which is a rebrand are good units that wont break the bank, you can get even cheaper with the Seasonic S12II or XFX Core Edition aka XFX TS Bronze


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic S12G or the XFX TS Gold which is a rebrand are good units that wont break the bank, you can get even cheaper with the Seasonic S12II or XFX Core Edition aka XFX TS Bronze


Thanks! Looks like ill be going with the 750w tomorrow when i get paid!


----------



## szeged

got a 1600w g2 from evga today for benching









will be turned on for the first time tomorrow







ill let you know its performance.


----------



## VSG

Join here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1492511/evga-supernova-g2-p2-t2-and-super-flower-leadex-psu-ownersclub/0_50


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> got a 1600w g2 from evga today for benching
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will be turned on for the first time tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill let you know its performance.


Congrats man. Let us know if you bring that PSU close to it's knees benching. I'm sure your going to try.









Did I notice correctly from the pics, the G2 1600W doesn't come with red VGA cables? They are all black. I did not know that until now because on the 1300W there are six red and just assumed all of them come that way in the gold series.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats man. Let us know if you bring that PSU close to it's knees benching. I'm sure your going to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I notice correctly from the pics, the G2 1600W doesn't come with red VGA cables? They are all black. I did not know that until now because on the 1300W there are six red and just assumed all of them come that way in the gold series.


As far as I know, only the first ones (1000 and 1300G2) had red VGA cables. Every other G2 unit has been all black. These are what you get with the 1600G2, for example:


----------



## Kimir

That's good to put them all black, not everyone like to have them red if their color scheme has no red at all.


----------



## jameyscott

In my upcoming review of the 1300g2 that's my one complaint with it... haha


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> That's good to put them all black, not everyone like to have them red if their color scheme has no red at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> In my upcoming review of the 1300g2 that's my one complaint with it... haha


In my next build, it's going to be my main colors. It worked out for me. However I'm not using any of them unless budget says otherwise because I'm replacing them with the EVGA custom sleeved cables anyway. So mine that came originally with PSU will go completely unused. Hence why I like the bare bones PSU idea EVGA will be coming out with for others that are in same boat and sleeve their own.


----------



## shilka

OP has been updated and the JG review of the 1200 watts P2 has been added
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=389


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

All 10s, for the second time ever, nice job!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> All 10s, for the second time ever, nice job!


Just finished reading it and wow the only really tiny flaw the Leadex had was the fan cable did not have enough glue holding it down but that is fixed now, so for the second time only we see a PSU get 10 out of 10.


----------



## VSG

I loved the tease for the ax1500i competition on his review bench.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I loved the tease for the ax1500i competition on his review bench.


Think he got a G2 1600 watts laying around.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think he got a G2 1600 watts laying around.


More like the T2 probably, wouldn't surprise me if review samples have already been sent out.


----------



## VSG

Don't think the T2 is ready just yet, but then again that could be for the retail units. Some review units may be passing around the world now.


----------



## Kimir

They are probably in production already, I hope Jonny will have the G2/T2/P2 so we can compare as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> They are probably in production already, I hope Jonny will have the G2/T2/P2 so we can compare as well.


I could make a G2/P2/T2 comparison thread if anyone is interested?


----------



## Kimir

Not sure if a dedicated thread would be necessary, but I am interested for sure.
I'd like to see the difference of wattage on the wall at the 80+ testing protocol load (the 10-20-50-100%), what internal component differences there is and some kind of correlation with their prices. But for that we'll need them to be released.


----------



## shilka

Bought myself a 750 watts G2


----------



## wolfwalker

1300 G2 here, any of you guys ever replaced the fan with a quieter one?

I just transferred this PSU from an old big-midtower to a Silverstone FT02, and the PSU noise is by far
the loudest thing in teh box. Near as I can tell it's a fixed speed fan, I never hear it drop even with very little load
and slightly chilly ambient temps. I don't believe the fan is bad, it sounds healthy, just relatively loud.
I have a pile of Noctua NF-12A PWM's around. Shame to void the warranty but this noise is really a drag.


----------



## VSG

It definitely is not fixed, I can tell you that. It is relatively loud compared to your fans, especially if they are on a fan curve with that chilly ambient temps of yours.

In other news, EVGA announced 2 new series of PSUs on their podcast yesterday (I also JUST missed out on the giveaway thanks to Twitch lag








):






About 22 min in. There are 850W and 1050W PSUs in 80+ gold (GS series) and a 1000W 80+ platinum unit (PS series) going to be launched initially later this month with more to follow. OEM on these is Seasonic. I like that Corsair is winding down on Seasonic (understandable, Flextronics is doing a great job for them) and now EVGA is working with them. Definitely looks like they have another winner line up here, people trust Seasonic a lot in general


----------



## wolfwalker

I thought it'd be odd for such a nice piece to have a fixed speed fan.
Either the heat/RPM is higher mounted in this case, the mounting position is making the fan louder,
or the air path is making it louder. I have GOT to fix this somehow, this one fan is louder than my
entire previous setup that had like 8 Noctua 120mm's...

I'll pull it out and experiment on the bench a bit tonight, I'm really not crazy about voiding the warranty on it
but it's past the point where it would have died if there was something wrong with it by now.


----------



## VSG

Those Noctua's are pretty silent in general but even then if you are visibly hearing the PSU from inside the case, mind taking a video from where you sit?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It definitely is not fixed, I can tell you that. It is relatively loud compared to your fans, especially if they are on a fan curve with that chilly ambient temps of yours.
> 
> In other news, EVGA announced 2 new series of PSUs on their podcast yesterday (I also JUST missed out on the giveaway thanks to Twitch lag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 22 min in. There are 850W and 1050W PSUs in 80+ gold (GS series) and a 1000W 80+ platinum unit (PS series) going to be launched initially later this month with more to follow. OEM on these is Seasonic. I like that Corsair is winding down on Seasonic (understandable, Flextronics is doing a great job for them) and now EVGA is working with them. Definitely looks like they have another winner line up here, people trust Seasonic a lot in general


Did you know that the EVGA NEX units where meant to be Seasonic units? there are rumors as to why that is.


----------



## VSG

Well if the NEX line was from Seasonic we may never have had the chance to get Superflower PSUs in the US, so I am ok with how it went.


----------



## wolfwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those Noctua's are pretty silent in general but even then if you are visibly hearing the PSU from inside the case, mind taking a video from where you sit?


Ahh, I took one but my gs4 seems to change audio levels on it's own when doing video so I don't think it's very telling.
I can say the fan does not sound bad in any normal sense, it's not rough or clicking or such, and I'm not positive if it's airflow noise
since the FT02 breathes through that filter on the backside or if it's fan. Either way I guess a different fan could possibly help.
If you know this case at all, it takes 50% on the three 180mm's for them to be audible over the PSU fan. It's not crazy loud
but it's obvious.

Pic for reading..


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Well if the NEX line was from Seasonic we may never have had the chance to get Superflower PSUs in the US, so I am ok with how it went.


That reminds me... what happened to Kingwin? We had Sentey for a little while too, but I guess they overextended themselves out of their SA base. NZXT was also riding the Golden Green wave.

Rosewill has Golden Green and Golden King stuff from Super Flower, but nothing all that recent like Leadex.


----------



## VSG

Oh ya, I should have mentioned I was talking about the Leadex platform (and also whatever the new 1600W units are based on).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> That reminds me... what happened to Kingwin? We had Sentey for a little while too, but I guess they overextended themselves out of their SA base. NZXT was also riding the Golden Green wave.
> 
> Rosewill has Golden Green and Golden King stuff from Super Flower, but nothing all that recent like Leadex.


Kingwin say they are out of the PSU market , NZXT has not had anything new in a long time, Rosewill has some new units on the way but no SF based unit as far as i know.
Almost forgot my system is done now and i really like my G2.


----------



## VSG

Nice job


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Nice job


Only took 4 hours to take apart and rebuild the whole PC, had a few problems which is why i took so long, dont know how good a job i did with cable management but i dont think i can get that much better then it already is.
I am throwing the front 200mm fan in the garbage its not very good, am going to buy 2x 140mm Noctua NF-14 FLX fans and use them in the front instead of the 200mm fan.


----------



## wolfwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Those Noctua's are pretty silent in general but even then if you are visibly hearing the PSU from inside the case, mind taking a video from where you sit?


Ordered a DB meter, maybe that'll tell me something useful.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> Ordered a DB meter, maybe that'll tell me something useful.


What did you get? I am looking for one myself- those free apps on smart phones can only go so far.


----------



## wolfwalker

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ECCZWWI/ref=pe_385040_30332200_TE_item

May or may not be a piece of junk, should be here tomorrow.


----------



## VSG

Thanks! Let me know how it works out and what sound levels it reads off the PSU.


----------



## Xinoxide

I just posted payment for my 1300w G2 Today. Just got a tracking number too.

I am upgrading from a 750w G2, as I surprised myself with a whole bunch of r9 290's, the 750w is just not enough.

My current board only holds 2 cards, so ill need to start looking for a UP7 or something.


----------



## VSG

Just be aware that the 1300G2 does not have the passive ecomode you had on the 750G2.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Just be aware that the 1300G2 does not have the passive ecomode you had on the 750G2.


The 1200 watts P2 does so it might be worth paying the extra for the P2.


----------



## Xinoxide

Passive ecomode will be useless. When my machine is idle it is powered off.

It wasnt part of the consideration for the 750w model, I just have a whole bunch of 290's now that I need to power.

more interested on thoughts of the 1300W being enough for 4 cards, as I am looking for a z77 UP7.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Passive ecomode will be useless. When my machine is idle it is powered off.
> 
> It wasnt part of the consideration for the 750w model, I just have a whole bunch of 290's now that I need to power.
> 
> more interested on thoughts of the 1300W being enough for 4 cards, as I am looking for a z77 UP7.


At stock, maybe just enough. I wouldn't run it personally and be power limited for overclocking honestly.


----------



## smoke2

I'm wondering to buy 750 G2 and have two questions.
Do you operate them in hybrid or in normal mode?
Is the fan loud?
I owned Cooler Master V700 before.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I'm wondering to buy 750 G2 and have two questions.
> Do you operate them in hybrid or in normal mode?
> Is the fan loud?
> I owned Cooler Master V700 before.


fan is audible, but its lower pitched and not noticeable over any of my other fans, especially the one in my gpu.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> fan is audible, but its lower pitched and not noticeable over any of my other fans, especially the one in my gpu.


And do you operate it in normal or silent mode?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I'm wondering to buy 750 G2 and have two questions.
> Do you operate them in hybrid or in normal mode?
> Is the fan loud?
> I owned Cooler Master V700 before.


I have mine with the fan always on and i cant hear it.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have mine with the fan always on and i cant hear it.


Why you have fan always on?
Will then fan last long? It's only ball bearing...


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Why you have fan always on?
> Will then fan last long? It's only ball bearing...


the ball bearings in your car wheels still work after 1000's of km's dont they? ball bearings are the best out there


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Why you have fan always on?
> Will then fan last long? It's only ball bearing...


The fan can be heard but it's very quiet, you kind of hear it rotating on the ball bearings.
I have it ON now because of troubleshooting and when the fan is off the PSU gets warm when stress testing, not sure how much that affects for example GPU temps as it gives another box inside the case that generates heat just below the PCIe slots.

Fans should last fine. I doubt ball bearings are the best ever made but most of the fans these days use rather modern designs that last longer, the older designs that didn't last long might be gone by now. There are comparison tables somewhere between fan technologies, some are quieter, some are cheaper, some last a little longer. Ball bearings are not the quietest nor the cheapest but may last longer.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> Why you have fan always on?
> Will then fan last long? It's only ball bearing...


Its a double ball-bearing fan and such fans can last almost forever, and i leave it on because i think semi fanless mode is stupid and is going to make the PSU hotter so i rather leave the fan on.


----------



## Xinoxide

I keep the fan in my machine always on.

I tried it in passive eco, but the the pt1 bios installed on my cards the load never went low enough for the fan to turn off anyways.


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a bouble ball-bearing fan and such fans can last almost forever, and i leave it on because i think semi fanless mode is stupid and is going to make the PSU hotter so i rather leave the fan on.


I was thinking the most quality is FDB (fluid dynamic bearing) fan, but after it gone after two months in my former PSU I don't think so.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I was thinking the most quality is FDB (fluid dynamic bearing) fan, but after it gone after two months in my former PSU I don't think so.


Fluid dynamic bearing is not better then double ball-bearing, i am no expert on fans so correct me if i am wrong but i think double ball-bearing can last longer then fluid dynamic bearing while fluid dynamic bearing is more quiet then double ball-bearing.


----------



## twerk

It depends on the design of the bearing. In general FDB is better than DBB but both are great. Most PSUs, even high end, will use DBB because it's relatively cheap, long lasting and fairly quiet (if implemented properly).

A lot of Corsair power supplies and be quiet! power supplies have FDB bearings and they are very quiet. Lower end DBB fans can produce unpleasant sounds at lower RPMs while FDB are silent. If it's a solid brand like Sanyo, Yate Loon, ADDA, Protechnic etc you can't go wrong though. If it's a sleeve bearing then don't bother.

Some companies like Gelid and Enermax use magnetic bearings, I don't know if Enermax use them in their PSUs or not (on that note Enermax have announced they are no longer making PSUs).


----------



## wolfwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Thanks! Let me know how it works out and what sound levels it reads off the PSU.


Little meter seems decent for twenty bucks, it's listed as +/-2db I think which is a lot but still, I'm not a professional.

4' away from window side of case, 1' off the ground resting on a stand:

Three 180's on low - 700rpm 39db, high 1100rpm 44db.

All other fans other than PSU were OFF and room was quiet as it gets.

This is quite a bit higher than HardOCP recorded of 38db with those fans on high from the same distance using an
equally cheapy (radio shack) meter. Take that however you want. They said that was from front and from side, I only did side
right now.

Same test with all fans OFF =39db. I get the same reading from my meter sitting on my wrist rest in front of my keyboard.

System completely OFF, I get 37 with the meter in the same position.

My quick and dirty conclusion is the PSU is about 39db at my seating position, 2 db is not much over ANL but still clearly audible for whatever reason,
and if I could stop the PSU fan and have just the 180's on low, it's be considerably quieter.

My options are try for a quieter fan, reverse the PSU so it's pulling air from inside the case, try and find another PSU that may or may not be
quieter, or live with it. The other test I want to run is put the comp on the bench and try to run it with the PSU outside to see if it's airflow noise through the
grate in the FT02, or that it's mounted vertically. To do this I'll have to take some up close readings of the PSU I guess.

I'm mighty tempted to reverse the PSU, normally that's a bad idea but this case moves so much fresh air and it's such a hearty PSU I don't expect it to be getting
overly hot anyway. I looked at fan specs and the PSU fans all seem to have really high CFM ratings compared to most same size fans that are available, and I'm
not crazy about voiding the warranty but I would if I knew it was a solution. I'd also just buy another one if I knew without doubt that would solve the problem.

57db with the meter right AT the rear PSU intake grill btw.


----------



## VSG

Thanks for the info, I might just get that sound probe myself. +1 for the feedback!


----------



## wolfwalker

Really neat tool to have cheap as they are. SPL's are weird. I'll be measuring everything all day now.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> 57db with the meter right AT the rear PSU intake grill btw.


Because air being blown on the sensor, that's as if you talk or blow on a microphone.

You can either hack it and enable the fanless mode and or change the fan, both probably cost less than the SPL meter's $20.


----------



## wolfwalker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Because air being blown on the sensor, that's as if you talk or blow on a microphone.


Could be, same reading directly behind as 90 degrees off to the side and the unit has a foam shield on the pickup.
Close enough for me at any rate.

I ordered a Corsair HX1000i btw, hopefully it's quieter, it should be as near as I can tell from reviews online.
Also hopefully it can feed a 9590 and a pair of 280x's with four sticks of memory and half a dozen drives and fans.


----------



## Xinoxide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Because air being blown on the sensor, that's as if you talk or blow on a microphone.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be, same reading directly behind as 90 degrees off to the side and the unit has a foam shield on the pickup.
> Close enough for me at any rate.
> 
> I ordered a Corsair HX1000i btw, hopefully it's quieter, it should be as near as I can tell from reviews online.
> Also hopefully it can feed a 9590 and a pair of 280x's with four sticks of memory and half a dozen drives and fans.
Click to expand...

Sounds like even a 750W would have given you a little OC headroom.

No matter, you now have enough power for a third card if you want.


----------



## wolfwalker

Might be, all the power calcs online say right at 1K or a hair under, another card isn't out of the question at some point too so..
I just want it under [email protected]' away lol


----------



## wolfwalker

Not dissing the G2 at all, but I replaced it with a Corsair HX1000i and it solved my problem.
This PSU will run fanless to 300-400 watts depending on ambient, and even my 9590 at full tilt
under IBT is less than that by half. I went from 41 to barely 38db. Success. But it wasn't cheap.

I tested the 1300 G2 on the bench and with a single sata drive plugged right off the bat the fan RPM, while not overly high,
was just plain loud. I've had a lot of computers in which it wouldn't have bothered me, but in an FT02 with Noctua fans and the 180's
down low it was glaringly loud. It's for sale alone with a brand new black sleeved cable kit...


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Will The EVGA 1300G2 Cables fit the 1600G2?

Since adding a Sound card, my 1300G2 is not handling heavy overclocks anymore, So now I'm in need of a Bigger PSU. I would hate to Sleeve everything again, so hoping someone can confirm that the cables are compatible.


----------



## wolfwalker

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-CK-1300-B9 those fit both so I'd assume yes.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolfwalker*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-CK-1300-B9 those fit both so I'd assume yes.


+1









Thanks, that pretty much confirms it.


----------



## VSG

I can fully confirm it, having both with me now as it is


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I can fully confirm it, having both with me now as it is


Awesome, just what i wanted to hear. thanks


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Will The EVGA 1300G2 Cables fit the 1600G2?
> 
> Since adding a Sound card, my 1300G2 is not handling heavy overclocks anymore, So now I'm in need of a Bigger PSU. I would hate to Sleeve everything again, so hoping someone can confirm that the cables are compatible.


Feeding dual Titans, overvolted? 1300W not enough? O.O


----------



## Crucio

Hi all, building a new rig and am about to buy a new psu today. Rig atm is a i7 4790k and ASRock z97 Extreme6. The GPU is not picked yet as i am waiting for after game24 to see what Nvidia have to offer. If its nothing crazy good i am leaning towards a Sapphire R9 290X VAPOR-X TRI-X. Single card right now with maybe 2nd added next year.

In the above situation would I be best going with the G2 850 or 750. I'm a UK lad, so the price difference between the two is £12.00.

Cheers


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucio*
> 
> Hi all, building a new rig and am about to buy a new psu today. Rig atm is a i7 4790k and ASRock z97 Extreme6. The GPU is not picked yet as i am waiting for after game24 to see what Nvidia have to offer. If its nothing crazy good i am leaning towards a Sapphire R9 290X VAPOR-X TRI-X. Single card right now with maybe 2nd added next year.
> 
> In the above situation would I be best going with the G2 850 or 750. I'm a UK lad, so the price difference between the two is £12.00.
> 
> Cheers


You dont really need the 850 watts unless you are going to volt mod your video cards, if you are not then get the 750 watts and buy some soda or beer for those £12.


----------



## Crucio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont really need the 850 watts unless you are going to volt mod your video cards, if you are not then get the 750 watts and buy some soda or beer for those £12.


Thank you for the quick reply. must say i am impressed with oc.net, people actually seem helpful.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crucio*
> 
> Thank you for the quick reply. must say i am impressed with oc.net, people actually seem helpful.


Its by far the best forum i know of or at least its the most professional if you go to a place like tom's hardware its all a bunch of idiots and raging fanboys that dont know anything but act like they know everything.


----------



## muhd86

well i have a 1500watt super nova evga psu ---

how will i know which revision it is --from the 1st thread ppl say its a bad psu ....how ...spend a good amount of money on this


----------



## VSG

What do you mean by revision though? It doesn't have the best voltage regulation in the world but guys like K|ngp|n use it to bench GPUs on LN2. As long as it doesn't take out any component if it fails, that 10 year EVGA warranty will be good.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well i have a 1500watt super nova evga psu ---
> 
> how will i know which revision it is --from the 1st thread ppl say its a bad psu ....how ...spend a good amount of money on this


There is only one 1500 watts EVGA unit and its not super bad its just a massive ripoff and it has a lot of very stange things going on.


----------



## Xinoxide

My excitement, could be poked with a stick right now.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Feeding dual Titans, overvolted? 1300W not enough? O.O


1.375V on 2 Titans - about 900W right there
1.4v 4930K about 160W

BluRay Drive, Sound Card, HDDs, Cold cathodes, Water pump and Fans were all ok, but my new STX sound card just wont allow the same overclocks. I either downclock or get rid or my sound card or buy a bigger PSU.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is only one 1500 watts EVGA unit and its not super bad its just a massive ripoff and it has a lot of very stange things going on.


well i got it slightly used from a friend , but i dont get why do u guys say its very bad --what strange things are going on with it .


----------



## Kimir

Here, compare the discontinued EVGA NEX 1500 to the new Supernova 1600, see for yourself the different graph shown.


----------



## shilka

Never mind


----------



## afokke

I got custom cables for a G2, will they work on a P2 as well? EVGA's own sleeved cables are compatible with both, so other custom ones should be as well, right


----------



## VSG

Yes, both have the same pinouts.


----------



## Xinoxide

I am worried that the sleeved cable sets don't have the capacitors in place. :[


----------



## VSG

Doesn't do much:



I noticed some loss when benching 780Ti KPEs on water (pretty high volts and clocks taking up a LOT of power) on the sleeved daisychained PCI-E cables compared to sleeved non-daisychained cables, which in turn were near identical in performance to the stock cables. But then again some of the wires on my daisychained section looked thinner than 18 AWG so that could be a small batch defect.


----------



## smoke2

For what use is ATX-plug at 750 G2?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 1.375V on 2 Titans - about 900W right there
> 1.4v 4930K about 160W
> 
> BluRay Drive, Sound Card, HDDs, Cold cathodes, Water pump and Fans were all ok, but my new STX sound card just wont allow the same overclocks. I either downclock or get rid or my sound card or buy a bigger PSU.


Nice winter heater.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> well i got it slightly used from a friend , but i dont get why do u guys say its very bad --what strange things are going on with it .


Old, not sold, was overpriced for what it delivered.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> For what use is ATX-plug at 750 G2?


Benching. To run the PSU for test without having it fry something else.

I've used it with mine when I tossed out some junk out of the PSU because someone threw half their workplace in my PSU at SF/EVGA manufacturing plant.
If it would caught fire, fail, what ever, no other components were involved but the PSU.

Or it could be used when you use the PSU for something else and not a PC, or I've heard things like run water pumps etc. without powering the whole machine or something.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> For what use is ATX-plug at 750 G2?


Its to test the PSU outside of a PC if something is wrong with it nothing else goes with it, i used it to test mine when i got just to be sure it worked BEFORE i installed everything.


----------



## smoke2

And it runs the PSU with maximum load? Couldn't happen it overload the PSU and damage it?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> And it runs the PSU with maximum load? Couldn't happen it overload the PSU and damage it?


It just turns it on that way you can find out if it works or not, if it does not and it blows up in a shower up sparks at least it did not do it inside the PC.


----------



## VSG

It also helps power a pump to fill and prime a watercooled loop without having to power on the hardware.


----------



## smoke2

So, it's safe? I think it's made full load on the PSU, because it made a short circuit between two wires...?


----------



## VSG

That just completes the circuit, doesn't apply any load because nothing is drawing power from it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I think it's made full load on the PSU, because it made a short circuit between two wires...?


As said as nothing is drawing power from it so its physically impossible for it to be fully loaded.


----------



## smoke2

It means the load is minimal?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> It means the load is minimal?


Its the same thing as the paper clip trick just with a piece of plastic instead of a paper clip, no one in the world has never been hurt by the paper clip trick nor has it damaged any PSU that was not already damaged.


----------



## mikeaj

At a high level, why would EVGA include something with the power supply that looks like it's clearly meant to be used (if you want) if it's not safe or causes full load for no reason or something along those lines?

What we have here is a line that is essentially used for signaling, not power delivery. You can't deliver much power to it because of the electronics that are behind. What's happening when you use a motherboard or do the paper clip between those pins or use their plastic plug thing is that the Power Good signal line gets pulled to ground (0 V). Connecting logic / signalling stuff to ground is no big deal. This is what happens when you hit the power button on a computer: it pulls the signal to ground (via the motherboard). You're just replicating this behavior.

From an electronics / implementation point of view, it's something akin to the circuit here, where you're connecting the two parts together with a wire (via the plastic piece) in lieu of an actual switch.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pull-up_resistor

Connecting the ground causes changes the state and tells the power supply, connected to the output side, to power on.


----------



## Keromyaou

Right now I am thinking about getting either EVGA Supernova G2 1600 or Corsair ax1500i. One of my concerns is the length of power cables since my computer is situated a bit away from my power outlets. If there are owners of these PSUs, can you show me the length of power cables? If the length is too short, probably I will need to get a longer power cable from somewhere. If this is the case, does anybody know that this type of power cables (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012EK2RE/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER) will fit the power supply?


----------



## VSG

Edit: NVM, misread that.

The power cable on the 1600G2 is 1.8m long and is a heavy duty 12 AWG cable. From what I remember of the power cable on the ax1200i (Same for the ax1500i), I think it was 1.5m and a 14 AWG standard ATX power plug.


----------



## Keromyaou

Hi! geggeg!!! Thank you for a quick response. REP+


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-1600-X1


----------



## Kimir

It's here!








Not really yet, but you got what I meant.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-1600-X1


About time, but well deserved congrats









Now release the 1600T2 so I can get it


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-P2-1600-X1


Just in time, I also like that price tag


----------



## smoke2

I'm the owner of new G2 750W.
My case Fractal Define R4 needs to supply the fan regulator with 4-pin Molex connector.
I don't feel like much to use peripheral Molex cable from PSU with four connectors and to hiding it behind cable wall.
Can I use this adapter from Molex to SATA:
http://www.delock.de/produkte/G_60115/merkmale.html?setLanguage=en
for supplying the case fans?
Or you don't recommending to use it?
I know 4-pin Molex to PCI-E isn't recommended to power graphics card, therefore I'm asking to be sure.


----------



## JackCY

Doesn't matter as long as the fan controller gets GND, 5, 12V on the correct pins and those lines can handle 1A.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> And it runs the PSU with maximum load? Couldn't happen it overload the PSU and damage it?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> So, it's safe? I think it's made full load on the PSU, because it made a short circuit between two wires...?


LOL I can't help but laugh.
Please read Wiki ATX specs.
What the plug does is signal the PSU to power on, that's all. There is no power draw from the PSU unless you have hooked up something else onto it beside the ATX cable and the power on plug.
People used paper clips before etc. Except that older PSUs didn't like much to run with zero load and wouldn't turn on without load. Modern PSUs most likely do turn on even with zero load since the specs for minimal draw with each CPU generation got lowered.

If that tiny wire had to handle full load, I think that would be a dead short and it would burn immediately


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Anyone have experience resleeving Supernova p2 1000watt PSUs?? The cords look like they're glued to the heatshrink, and it looks like there are probably capacitors under the heatshrink. Would like to do a custom color-theme for the wiring, and have each wire individually sleeved.


----------



## wolfwalker

No but they have a sleeved cable set in a couple colors, I have a black one FS..









http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-CK-1300-B9


----------



## DRT-Maverick

I don't like their offered 'premade' sleeved ones, I would like the custom colors I want. If I do this I'll probably need my own wiring and I'll need to know the wire-guides and such I take it. Do you know if the caps even make a difference? From what I understand the SuperNova P2 1000watt is a very stable PSU without much ripple.


----------



## wolfwalker

I wouldn't sweat the lack of caps from what I've read from a couple of decent reviewers.
Wouldn't swear it but I don't think EVGA's own sleeved cables have any.


----------



## DRT-Maverick

Awesome! I'm excited about getting a good custom color going. Noctua fans, they might seem ugly brown, but with the right color-scheme they fit in beautifully.


----------



## shilka

Reviews for the EVGA SuperNova P2 1200 watts has been added.


----------



## KingT

*EVGA Supernova P2 1600W* review [JonnyGURU]

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=406



CHEERS..


----------



## shilka

Already been added but thanks.


----------



## Kimir

Oh btw, the 1600 T2 showed up on both USA and EU store ( $450 and 380€), not in stock yet, but it's there! (must be soon™)


----------



## VSG

Post 865


----------



## moustang

I'm the proud owner of two EVGA power supplies for the same computer.

Why?

Because my 850W G2 failed, and I cannot go without a working computer for 2-3 weeks while they go through their slow RMA process. So, I bought a cheap 750W to use while I wait.

Now the question is, will running my GTX 770 SLI setup along with a Corsair H110 AIO and two NZXT Kraken X41 AIOs overstress the 750W before I get my 850W back.......


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> I'm the proud owner of two EVGA power supplies for the same computer.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because my 850W G2 failed, and I cannot go without a working computer for 2-3 weeks while they go through their slow RMA process. So, I bought a cheap 750W to use while I wait.
> 
> Now the question is, will running my GTX 770 SLI setup along with a Corsair H110 AIO and two NZXT Kraken X41 AIOs overstress the 750W before I get my 850W back.......


Even 750 watts is more then enough you could run that system with a 650 watts.
850 watts is overkill really.


----------



## moustang

I know that 850 watts is overkill. I got it on sale at the time and the price difference between it an the 750 watt G2 was only $12.

But I doubt a 650 watt PSU would be enough for my full setup. Three AIO water coolers, two video cards, four drives, CPU at 4.8GHZ and both video cards overclocked is quite a load, and that's not counting the USB devices I'm powering and/or charging. I need some headroom, not a PSU that provides "just enough", because I make frequent hardware changes and the power demands fluctuate near monthly.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xinoxide*
> 
> Been testing my G2 750W for the last few days. When loading my 290x to 1.4v and my cpu to 1.65v and load theres is no noticable vdroop from the PSU, absolutely none.
> 
> Sadly I dont have a kill-o-watt to calculate my power usage, but this is a massive leap from the OCz zx 750W, and the Capstone-M 750W, both wich had more voltage drop than I would have liked with this kind of load.


Hello,

I got installed my new G2 750W just yesterday and I have observed the same thing. Specifically, when I run Prime95 v.28.5 for a few minutes or an earlier version of Prime for more, I observe that in HWiNFO64 the +12V does not change at all. It stays fixed at 12.096V all the time. I did not have time yet to test this further, but shouldn't it drop a bit under heavy load? So, is this a normal behavior or the reading from HWiNFO64 is simply wrong?

I also have this kill-o-watt device so if anyone could guide me on how to test this, I'd like to give it a try.

Thank you


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got installed my new G2 750W just yesterday and I have observed the same thing. Specifically, when I run Prime95 v.28.5 for a few minutes or an earlier version of Prime for more, I observe that in HWiNFO64 the +12V does not change at all. It stays fixed at 12.096V all the time. I did not have time yet to test this further, but shouldn't it drop a bit under heavy load? So, is this a normal behavior or the reading from HWiNFO64 is simply wrong?
> 
> I also have this kill-o-watt device so if anyone could guide me on how to test this, I'd like to give it a try.
> 
> Thank you


Software is not a reliable way to read your voltages you need a digtal multi meter for that.


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Software is not a reliable way to read your voltages you need a digtal multi meter for that.


I trust HWiNFO64 since for ever, but I agree with you.

So, I have this kill-o-watt device and I also have a simple Digital Multimeter [that] I have recently purchased. I do not know how to use it yet, though. I have got it because my other motherboard, the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force has these "voltage read-out points", so it is easy to check voltages like this. The ASUS Maximus Hero VII I now use does not have them.

If it is relatively easy to measure the PSU with the DMM or the kill-o-watt device, I am willing to do it for myself and for anyone else interested, if guided in detail. If it requires to take the PSU out of the chassis and no one will be willing to offer step-by-step guidance on this, or a link to a video explaining this, I will not do it, because I won't know how to do it.

Thank you.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LostParticle*
> 
> I trust HWiNFO64 since for ever, but I agree with you.
> 
> So, I have this kill-o-watt device and I also have a simple Digital Multimeter [that] I have recently purchased. I do not know how to use it yet, though. I have got it because my other motherboard, the Gigabyte Z97X SOC Force has these "voltage read-out points", so it is easy to check voltages like this. The ASUS Maximus Hero VII I now use does not have them.
> 
> If it is relatively easy to measure the PSU with the DMM or the kill-o-watt device, I am willing to do it for myself and for anyone else interested, if guided in detail. If it requires to take the PSU out of the chassis and no one will be willing to offer step-by-step guidance on this, or a link to a video explaining this, I will not do it, because I won't know how to do it.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## LostParticle

Okay, I will give it a try.

On the first 15 days of 2015 I am planning to install my system back on the SOC FORCE, to test this board again with this new EVGA PSU. This board was giving me intermittently restarts and random shutdowns with my previous PSU and I was about to RMA it. Then I suddenly discovered the problem with that AX 760 unit and I've purchased this G2. I'm 99% sure that the SOC Force is OK. When I will be testing this, I will also try to measure this EVGA PSU.

Thanks.


----------



## JackCY

I think the PSU has single 12V line. Plug in some power cable if you don't have any empty connectors with 12V on them. Measure DC Voltage (20V range) on the connector between 12V and GND pins.

The voltage reported by HWiNFO depends on the chip that reports the voltage. My MB reports 12.000V and never changes (OK now it went to 12.096V, so the step is almost 0.1V for reporting), my GPU reports Vin 12.156V and under load it drops to 12.063V, beware this gets reported in steps say 0.03V.

On Leadex PSUs the 12V line should stay pretty hard = not change/drop much.


----------



## mistax

The 850 g2 should be able to handle 2 290x right?


----------



## VSG

Depends on how hard you are pushing them and what else is in your rig.


----------



## mistax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Depends on how hard you are pushing them and what else is in your rig.


alright, thanks. might just hold off on the crossfire and consider going green for better wattage/heat


----------



## marcus556

Last night i was playing Diablo 3 and my computer would just shut off from time to time and reboot. My first thought was my UPS because it only supports up to around 650w. So if it stays above that for to long it will shut down the computer. To continue playing I unplugged and plugged into a standard powerstrip going directly into the wall and the same thing happened after playing for an hour or 2. My question is could it be possible that my 1000w PSU is going bad? I ask this question in this thread because I have 80 EVGA bucks and am looking at maybe pulling the trigger on the 1000w P2 supply. Any input is well appreciated!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> Last night i was playing Diablo 3 and my computer would just shut off from time to time and reboot. My first thought was my UPS because it only supports up to around 650w. So if it stays above that for to long it will shut down the computer. To continue playing I unplugged and plugged into a standard powerstrip going directly into the wall and the same thing happened after playing for an hour or 2. My question is could it be possible that my 1000w PSU is going bad? I ask this question in this thread because I have 80 EVGA bucks and am looking at maybe pulling the trigger on the 1000w P2 supply. Any input is well appreciated!


You dont need 1000 watts its massive overkill for that system in your sig.
What 1000 watts PSU do you have you are not saying anything about brand or model and wattage does not tell anyone anything.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need 1000 watts its massive overkill for that system in your sig.
> What 1000 watts PSU do you have you are not saying anything about brand or model and wattage does not tell anyone anything.


I didnt post anything cause i couldnt find the box on it lol but i have found it. its the ultra x3 here's then link

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4267989

I think we have talked in this thread before a while back about a replacement for me but I never pulled the trigger. Now that I'm having problems I'm back.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> I didnt post anything cause i couldnt find the box on it lol but i have found it. its the ultra x3 here's then link
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4267989
> 
> I think we have talked in this thread before a while back about a replacement for me but I never pulled the trigger. Now that I'm having problems I'm back.


Cant recall which Ultra it was but it was either the X3 or X4 that was terrible, so yes it would be a good idea to replace it.
But you dont need 1000 watts its way overkill unless you are going to have 3x video cards


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Cant recall which Ultra it was but it was either the X3 or X4 that was terrible, so yes it would be a good idea to replace it.
> But you dont need 1000 watts its way overkill unless you are going to have 3x video cards


So with 80 EVGA bucks sitting waiting to be used, what would you go with? 850, 750?

EDIT: EVGA only has the 850 in stock and my price would be 79.99 for it. Do you think the X3 is the problem for my constant shutting down problems in games? I mean its been a good one but I have had it quite some time now. It may not be able to handle heavy loads anymore is what I was thinking. (That's what she said)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> So with 80 EVGA bucks sitting waiting to be used, what would you go with? 850, 750?


750 watts unless you are going to volt mod the BIOS on 2x video cards or run 3x.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 watts unless you are going to volt mod the BIOS on 2x video cards or run 3x.


Might as well just go 850 since its the only thing in stock at the moment. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kimir

It seems like you are already set to change your psu.
But this could come from overclock instability, is your system overclock at all?


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It seems like you are already set to change your psu.
> But this could come from overclock instability, is your system overclock at all?


It is but has been running fine under water for over a year now. I guess that is a possibility im gonna run some test and monitor my GPU and CPU and see what i come up with.


----------



## Kimir

Well, I've seen such issue with CPU OC instability, requiring more "CPU current capability" in the asus uefi. Run Prime 95 quickly and if you reboot, try increasing that value and try again.


----------



## VSG

EVGA showed off the 1200T2, 1000T2, 650 GS and 550 GS at CES. The GS series is from Seasonic and meant to be their quiet line-up so finally some <750w EVGA PSUs that could be worth a recommendation.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> 650 GS and 550 GS at CES. The GS series is from Seasonic and meant to be their quiet line-up so finally some <750w EVGA PSUs that could be worth a recommendation.


Those are Seasonic G based right?


----------



## VSG

Not sure, perhaps Jacob can confirm once the CES madness is done.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Not sure, perhaps Jacob can confirm once the CES madness is done.


This would be the 4th series based on the G if these are G based.
Not a whole lot of competition in that price range other then the semi modular Cooler Master V series which are NOT G based.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Well, I've seen such issue with CPU OC instability, requiring more "CPU current capability" in the asus uefi. Run Prime 95 quickly and if you reboot, try increasing that value and try again.


As soon as i started up prime it crashed. Increased offest voltage by .01 and it seems to be running the test smoothly (although i know it takes a while to be prime stable). Still may be looking into a new PSU as it seems like a good time to upgrade.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marcus556*
> 
> As soon as i started up prime it crashed. Increased offest voltage by .01 and it seems to be running the test smoothly (although i know it takes a while to be prime stable). Still may be looking into a new PSU as it seems like a good time to upgrade.


You sure can't go wrong with the G2 750/850 as shilka said, the 750 is enough, the 850 will give you headroom in case of you go for SLI or other hardware upgrade (even tho, consumption seem to go down this days).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You sure can't go wrong with the G2 750/850 as shilka said, the 750 is enough, the 850 will give you headroom in case of you go for SLI or other hardware upgrade (even tho, consumption seem to go down this days).


850 watts is enough for 3x GTX 970 cards.


----------



## marcus556

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 850 watts is enough for 3x GTX 970 cards.


Think it will run 2x 980's if i decided to go that route? I probably wont as it seems i always elect to have a single card setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> You sure can't go wrong with the G2 750/850 as shilka said, the 750 is enough, the 850 will give you headroom in case of you go for SLI or other hardware upgrade (even tho, consumption seem to go down this days).


That's one reason i updated or side graded to the 980 because of consumption.


----------



## Kimir

He has a 980 gaming, that's reference design right?
900 series consuming way less that 780/Ti series, of course it's more than enough.

On a side note, my 1300 is barely enough for my two 780Ti KINGPIN when overclocked.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> This would be the 4th series based on the G if these are G based.
> Not a whole lot of competition in that price range other then the semi modular Cooler Master V series which are NOT G based.


Some more info: http://www.evga.com/articles/00873/EVGA-SuperNOVA-850-1050-GS-1000-PS-Power-Supplies/

These units are available for purchase right now too.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Some more info: http://www.evga.com/articles/00873/EVGA-SuperNOVA-850-1050-GS-1000-PS-Power-Supplies/
> 
> These units are available for purchase right now too.


Those are KM3 or XP3 based as far as i know.
They need some better names as those are somewhat confusing.


----------



## JackCY

I saw those too, and I am honestly confused at why are they putting into their lineup another 850 and 1000W models when they already have Gold 850 for the same money and probably comparable quality and performance, as well as Gold and Platinum 1000. Prices are equal right now.
Are they backing away from Leadex (SF) and moving to Seasonic?
The GS/PS are shorter, sure, but I personally don't care about that as there is often enough space on the bottom of almost any case.

I bet it's some Seasonic based unit with a hybrid fan with a switch inside the case.

Still no sight of a good 550W from EVGA.


----------



## shilka

I would rather have they got some units below 750 watts that are not crap, dont brind out any KM3 and XP3 units bring out some Seasonic S12II M12II or G based units instead.
Many are not buying high end 750 or more watts any way.


----------



## JackCY

I would like to see non Seasonic based units that don't whine like Seasonics are prone to. Seasonic is good no doubt, but only if one is lucky or deaf to higher frequencies :/ I wasn't lucky with it and I'm not deaf to higher frequencies.
If a PSU makes any audible noise apart from the fan, it shouldn't IMHO pass a QC.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I saw those too, and I am honestly confused at why are they putting into their lineup another 850 and 1000W models when they already have Gold 850 for the same money and probably comparable quality and performance, as well as Gold and Platinum 1000. Prices are equal right now.
> Are they backing away from Leadex (SF) and moving to Seasonic?


Super Flower is a relatively small company. I'd bet money they can't crank out enough units currently to meet demand. And when you need an OEM to supplement SF's current awesomeness, I can easily see why Seasonic got chosen.

Slim pickings at that end of the market. Delta's currently involved with Antec, so they'd be out. Zippy doesn't care about the consumer market. Etasis? EVGA already tried them. Flextronics is in with Corsair. Seasonic is really about the only good option I can think of if SF's factory can't keep up.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Super Flower is a relatively small company. I'd bet money they can't crank out enough units currently to meet demand. And when you need an OEM to supplement SF's current awesomeness, I can easily see why Seasonic got chosen.
> 
> Slim pickings at that end of the market. Delta's currently involved with Antec, so they'd be out. Zippy doesn't care about the consumer market. Etasis? EVGA already tried them. Flextronics is in with Corsair. Seasonic is really about the only good option I can think of if SF's factory can't keep up.


And EVGA already worked with FSP and we all know how good those units are!
Only other OEM that comes to mind is ATNG but they are even smaller then Super Flower as far as i know, HighPower can make some good units they just dont for the most part.

I still remember those old rumors about why EVGA went with FSP and Etasis.


----------



## VSG

Now now, FSP is the one who announced a 450w 80+ Titanium rated unit a few weeks back. So don't judge so quickly


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Yeah, there are a bunch of little OEMs I could see doing it, but EVGA needs a big one with a good background in high end consumer units. Delta probably could do it, as they're one of the largest OEMs in the world, but I've heard they require a sizable commitment on how many units are ordered which is why only a handful of companies go with them. There might even be some kind of exclusivity deal with Antec there. Delta really likes to do business with companies who can order units by the truckload at the drop of a hat.

I'm actually surprised Antec even needs to do business with Seasonic at all anymore, that's how much volume Delta is capable of.

I'm honestly waiting for FSP to surprise everyone and start putting out stuff at this level. They're capable of it, but for some reason just haven't quite done it yet. Likely making too much cash off the low powered stuff that doesn't need to be all that amazing, just reliable.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Yeah, there are a bunch of little OEMs I could see doing it, but EVGA needs a big one with a good background in high end consumer units. Delta probably could do it, as they're one of the largest OEMs in the world, but I've heard they require a sizable commitment on how many units are ordered which is why only a handful of companies go with them. There might even be some kind of exclusivity deal with Antec there. Delta really likes to do business with companies who can order units by the truckload at the drop of a hat.
> 
> I'm actually surprised Antec even needs to do business with Seasonic at all anymore, that's how much volume Delta is capable of.
> 
> I'm honestly waiting for FSP to surprise everyone and start putting out stuff at this level. They're capable of it, but for some reason just haven't quite done it yet. Likely making too much cash off the low powered stuff that doesn't need to be all that amazing, just reliable.


The old FSP Aurum Pro was damm good but quite rare outside of Asia and Australia, the new Aurum PT is even better but a bit overpriced and i always forget about it.
Yes i would like to see some cheaper FSP units that does not suck like the group regulated FSP Aurum does, or even worse the FSP Raider which is just terrible these days.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> or even worse the FSP Raider which is just terrible these days.


The Raider's not really that bad, though. It's exactly what I would expect from an OEM whose entire bread and butter is just putting out good, cheap, reliable units that don't need to be anything other than "in spec."

It's only terrible if you hold it up against some of the stuff you get from the OEMs who are looking to beat Zippy at their own game as far as performance goes, make their stuff quiet, and then sell them to the public









If FSP ever comes around to that way of thinking... look out. They're a big enough OEM to become a serious threat almost overnight, I reckon. But right now, FSP seems comfortable making small, cheap, reliable, nothing special units. And why not? Someone's got to do it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> The Raider's not really that bad, though. It's exactly what I would expect from an OEM whose entire bread and butter is just putting out good, cheap, reliable units that don't need to be anything other than "in spec."
> 
> It's only terrible if you hold it up against some of the stuff you get from the OEMs who are looking to beat Zippy at their own game as far as performance goes, make their stuff quiet, and then sell them to the public
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If FSP ever comes around to that way of thinking... look out. They're a big enough OEM to become a serious threat almost overnight, I reckon. But right now, FSP seems comfortable making small, cheap, reliable, nothing special units. And why not? Someone's got to do it.


Who is Zippy? is that some codename for an OEM or are they called that?


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Who is Zippy? is that some codename for an OEM or are they called that?


I was sitting here thinking the same. Whom they be??

§


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Who is Zippy? is that some codename for an OEM or are they called that?


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=4

They're just about the OEM to beat in the industrial market.


----------



## VSG

Even now? Never heard of them but I suppose that's not surprising.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Even now? Never heard of them but I suppose that's not surprising.


Yep. Zippy is the company Delta checks under the bed for before going to sleep. Well... maybe not. I think Delta's a bigger company, and at least willing to do consumer builds.

The only thing I really hate about Zippy is they never return my emails asking for review samples. They have produced some units not quite at the top of the game, but for the most part they have this server power supply business locked down. About the worst I've seen from them was Teapo caps on the secondary, but that was also back when PC P&C was using Win-Tact units full of Teapo as well. Most of the Zippy units I've seen the insides of had Japanese parts throughout.

I don't think those Zippy gaming units lasted long. They were unwilling to sacrifice cooling for silence, and they saw that's where the consumer market was heading, so they pulled out of the consumer market rather than compromise.

That reminds me... Win-Tact has totally checked out since PC P&C. IIRC they only do medical PSUs now.


----------



## VSG

Yeah, servers and consumer components rarely intersect. Someday maybe!


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Delta's one of the few companies with fingers in both pies.

Zippy's more of the kind of company you call when that server over there can't go down any time for any reason whatsoever. If you need something like a 3.8kW monster of a redundant PSU, they can help you with that


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Super Flower is a relatively small company. I'd bet money they can't crank out enough units currently to meet demand. And when you need an OEM to supplement SF's current awesomeness, I can easily see why Seasonic got chosen.
> 
> Slim pickings at that end of the market. Delta's currently involved with Antec, so they'd be out. Zippy doesn't care about the consumer market. Etasis? EVGA already tried them. Flextronics is in with Corsair. Seasonic is really about the only good option I can think of if SF's factory can't keep up.


Good point. Zippy and Delta would probably also have a high production cost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Now now, FSP is the one who announced a 450w 80+ Titanium rated unit a few weeks back. So don't judge so quickly


So don't judge so quickly by the titanium cover and premium price








Just kidding








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> Delta's one of the few companies with fingers in both pies.
> 
> Zippy's more of the kind of company you call when that server over there can't go down any time for any reason whatsoever. If you need something like a 3.8kW monster of a redundant PSU, they can help you with that


82% efficiency, must be a nice radiator


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Good point. Zippy and Delta would probably also have a high production cost.


Zippy probably makes the most expensive PSUs on earth. Seriously. These guys outpriced PC Power and Cooling back in the day. You get what you pay for though.

I remember drooling over one of their 700W units for $350 back when nobody else sold units that size.
Quote:


> 82% efficiency, must be a nice radiator


Yeah, 80 Plus is another thing Zippy doesn't really concentrate on too much. They do have a few Platinums listed at both 115V and 230V, though. I'd like to see them concentrate more on efficiency, given their place in the industry.


----------



## JackCY

I'm surprised industry doesn't push them a step forward when it comes to efficiency. Don't they do the math? I know some do, making all these lower impact computing centers, that are easier to cool, use the heat in a useful manner instead of waste it out in the air. 10% better efficiency, would be noticeable. If not on temperatures/heat output much than on the electricity bill.


----------



## dubldwn

Anyone pick up one of these yet? Seems to be an improvement (on paper) over the P2 in a lot of ways...but only a 5 year warranty.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-PS-1000-V1


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dubldwn*
> 
> Anyone pick up one of these yet? Seems to be an improvement (on paper) over the P2 in a lot of ways...but only a 5 year warranty.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-PS-1000-V1


Its a Seasonic KM3 or XP3 (cant recall) so it has better voltage regulation but the ripple on the G2 and P2 are still better.
They are not really an improvement.


----------



## JackCY

I don't think there is a review yet. You would have to guess and look up a different brand that sells the same PSUs. As shilka says, probably some Seasonic models will correspond to EVGA xS series.
They should be pretty much comparable to the Leadex based PSUs and it all comes down to personal preference.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I don't think there is a review yet. You would have to guess and look up a different brand that sells the same PSUs. As shilka says, probably some Seasonic models will correspond to EVGA xS series.
> They should be pretty much comparable to the Leadex based PSUs and it all comes down to personal preference.


Its going to be same as the Cooler Master V series or Seasonic´s own models.
Its more of the same old so i dont really expect anything new.

Not that the KM3 and XP3 are bad or anything they are just platforms we have seen before.


----------



## Domiro

What guage is the wiring on the 850 and 1000 watt SuperNova G2 units? Jonnyguru's review states a Nice size 16 gauge line cord, but doesn't this just refer to your normal power cord?


----------



## VSG

Most wires are between 16 and 18 AWG, with a few non critical ones possibly being 20.


----------



## Domiro

Yeah, so far everything I've sleeved has been 18 AWG. Just the guage 16 caught my eye.


----------



## jleslie246

EVGA 1300G2 is on sale for $129.99 at newegg. With Promo Code: EXLAKNT26


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

1600 T2 review









http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=410


----------



## jameyscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 1600 T2 review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=410


Gratz on the 9.9!

EDIT: This sums it up

The Bad:

are you kidding?
The Mediocre:

no, really... are you kidding?


----------



## shilka

Its $50 less the the Corsair AX1500i and it has 100 watts more has better ripple suppression and better efficiency above 50% loads, only thing the AX1500i does better is voltage regulation but only by 0.3%.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 1600 T2 review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=410


Congrats man, well deserved for all the right choices with PSUs so far


----------



## Kimir

That's one mighty beast.








Being an European guy and seeing the price of the _only_ competition here, this one is most definitely the way to go.
I'd be interested in some review with 230v testing here tho (just to giggle at efficiency), because jonny's are with 110v right?


----------



## VSG

Yeah, I'd imagine it goes close to 95% efficiency at 50% load there.


----------



## JackCY

You can probably check other reviews and compare 110V vs 230V of different PSU reviews. Usually 230V does +2% or so, but then also the 80 plus specs reflect this and are often +2% higher for 230V to pass.


----------



## Oklahoma Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameyscott*
> 
> Gratz on the 9.9!


I had to rescore down to 9.5 - had the wrong price on the review due to running on way too little sleep that day. It's currently $50 more than the AX1500i.


----------



## Kimir

bleh, you guys and your dollars... dis one is cheaper that the AX1500i here, even if it changed from 399€ to 403€. And the fact the EVGA EU shop don't charge higher when the weight goes higher make it even better (was 7€ when I got my KPE and 7€ as well when I got the 1300G2 and sleeved cables).
Because buying the AX1500i at 420€, add shipping of minimum 16,5€ with the worst carrier here, boom almost 440€.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oklahoma Wolf*
> 
> I had to rescore down to 9.5 - had the wrong price on the review due to running on way too little sleep that day. It's currently $50 more than the AX1500i.


OW with the late touchdown there


----------



## JackCY

The prices very much depend on what shops and regions you check. I can find in EU SF 1600 T2 cheaper 22EUR than AX1500i, same shop. EVGA 1600 T2 not in shops yet.
You might rather look at MSRP than shop prices for review purposes.
For me the prices that are important are not the ones said in reviews but the ones that I get when actually buying the products and they can vary day by day sometimes. Depending on stock available, exchange rate, demand, popularity, ...


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Newegg Shell Shocker on the 850 GS today in case anyone looking for it, you should see some reviews at JG and others on these units shortly, they are quite solid! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438034


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Newegg Shell Shocker on the 850 GS today in case anyone looking for it, you should see some reviews at JG and others on these units shortly, they are quite solid! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438034


The 550 and 650 watts GS are Seasonic G while the 850 and 1050 watts are Seasonic KM3 right?
The PS are Seasonic XP3 or KM3 as well?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

PS is KM3 also.


----------



## JackCY

Your web is broken when accessing http://www.evga.com or http://www.evga.com/default.asp it redirects to http://www.evga.com.au/override.asp
Quote:


> Server not found
> 
> Firefox can't find the server at www.evga.com.au.
> 
> Check the address for typing errors such as ww.example.com instead of www.example.com
> If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network connection.
> If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


Not the first day I see it, one can get to product details if you have a direct link but www.evga.com simply won't load. This seems to be an issue when using Firefox. Chrome works. FF in safe mode = no addons etc. still doesn't work.
Maybe there is some glitch with detection of web browser on the server and it forces Firefox users to .com.au/override.asp no idea why.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Your web is broken when accessing http://www.evga.com or http://www.evga.com/default.asp it redirects to http://www.evga.com.au/override.asp
> Not the first day I see it, one can get to product details if you have a direct link but www.evga.com simply won't load. This seems to be an issue when using Firefox. Chrome works. FF in safe mode = no addons etc. still doesn't work.
> Maybe there is some glitch with detection of web browser on the server and it forces Firefox users to .com.au/override.asp no idea why.


It works fine for me.

I'm using Firefox v35.0.1

I can load and browse www.evga.com just fine, and browse through the products, their details, everything...

I have several plugins and addons going as well.

No errors and no problems!

Have you checked your computer for viruses? Sounds like the typical internet hi-jacker virus issue..


----------



## JackCY

Guess something is wrong with my FF, it's only evga.com, nothing else. Acessing directly via IP, works, hmm. Duh and now it loads, I bet it cached it somewhere badly for a week. Thx








Browsers and caching, never works as it should :|


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

GS/PS power supplies now with 7 year warranty









http://www.evga.com/articles/00907/EVGA-SuperNOVA-GS-PS-Power-Supplies-FREE-Warranty-Upgrade/


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

JG posted their 850GS review in case you missed it http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=414


----------



## shilka

Already saw and read it just have not had the time to add it yey or info about the GS series yet.
Thank you anyway.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> JG posted their 850GS review in case you missed it http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=414


Nice.

Though I would personally still have this condition:
only if Seasonic can make them coil whine free









And too bad the fan is not kept off for a longer time like it's with the SF made units. The GS seems to be going to spin up with a single GPU setup. But hey anyone who wants that, can get the G2 for same money








Can't have it all in one, so we have two almost perfect models


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

Anyone has the 1200W P2? Just got it today, tested it and the fan is very loud for my taste. I will use the ECO mode, but that works up to certain loads and than it will be noisy. I've had an issue with a defective Corsair HX which would run with the fan at 100% all the time, had to return it, so I'm thinking if I don't have the same issue with the 1200W P2. Could anyone try it with ECO mode off at idle and give me your impression on the fan noise?


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GetToTheChopaa*
> 
> Anyone has the 1200W P2? Just got it today, tested it and the fan is very loud for my taste. I will use the ECO mode, but that works up to certain loads and than it will be noisy. I've had an issue with a defective Corsair HX which would run with the fan at 100% all the time, had to return it, so I'm thinking if I don't have the same issue with the 1200W P2. Could anyone try it with ECO mode off at idle and give me your impression on the fan noise?


I don't have the 1200 P2, but I do have the 1000 P2, and I have to say, it is very quiet.

I don't even use eco mode on mine.
Not sure if that helps or not, but JIC..

§


----------



## GetToTheChopaa

I'm in the middle of a build for a friend and he just ordered the 1000 P2. That'll be a sanity check as well, as I'm not ruling out that it just may be me. I am a silence freak, I know that, but not an unreasonable one.
Appreciate the reply!


----------



## shilka

OCN has a G2 / P2 / T2 owners club if anyone is not aware
EVGA SuperNOVA G2/P2/T2 and Super Flower Leadex Owners Club


----------



## timepart

I have an 850W G2 Supernova power supply. I have one molex run and one sata run of cables being outputted from the power supply as well as 1 8 pin, 1 6 pin and 1 24 pin. I would like to add another run of molex to my power supply. Instead of 1 molex strand I want 2 of them in different directions of my case. I want to run an aquaero on one and on the other run my pump, lighting, and power adjusts from Aquacomputer. I guess first off is this possible to get a second strand and if not would it be acceptable to split this one molex run I have into perspective 10 molex leads all being used. EVGA said this was alright, since the rail is 70A, but he wasnt exactly sure what I wanted.

Thanks


----------



## JackCY

Feed what ever you want with what ever connectors you wish, the PSU doesn't care.
10 molex? That's insane, I don't use a single one. Powering some 10 old bitcoin miners, I don't know man


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Feed what ever you want with what ever connectors you wish, the PSU doesn't care.
> 10 molex? That's insane, I don't use a single one. Powering some 10 old bitcoin miners, I don't know man


2 for my D5 pump
1 for my Aquaero 5 xt
3 1 for each of my Power Adjusts
1 for my bitspower x station
1 for external screens, (temp screen ect)
1 for my lighting system

I know the lighting has minimal draw but using splitters and extenders thought my case would be a pain and have a good deal of extra wires. I actually picked up a used Evga 1300 G2 for a good price so I will use that.


----------



## jdstock76

Does the 850 GS replace the 850 G2? I no longer see it on EVGA's website but Newegg has it. I know the G2 was good but how does the GS relate?


----------



## shilka

The GS does not replace the G2 and its a Seasonic KM3.


----------



## timepart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Does the 850 GS replace the 850 G2? I no longer see it on EVGA's website but Newegg has it. I know the G2 was good but how does the GS relate?


GS is from it looks like a tad shorter than my 850 G2. My G2 is aobut 7 inches in total length from my measurement. The G2 doesn't have the big flip switch on the face of the PSU and rather has a little baby slider on the back side which turns eco mode on and off. From what it looks like they have identical cable sets and amount of cables supplied. Evga logo on the fan center is a different color with mine being a matte finish and a good deal smaller. Both are 80+ gold and have the same specs from what I can see on the side of mine compared to the GS


----------



## shilka

The GS and PS series has been added to the OP.


----------



## timepart

Any ideas on this? I got a used Evga 1300 G2 and there was no pin in this hole. Not sure if this is stock or there is a simple fix around this? Also, does anyone know if the capacitors are removable? I heard that they were but cant find a forum source.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> GS is from it looks like a tad shorter than my 850 G2. My G2 is aobut 7 inches in total length from my measurement. The G2 doesn't have the big flip switch on the face of the PSU and rather has a little baby slider on the back side which turns eco mode on and off. From what it looks like they have identical cable sets and amount of cables supplied. Evga logo on the fan center is a different color with mine being a matte finish and a good deal smaller. Both are 80+ gold and have the same specs from what I can see on the side of mine compared to the GS


I just bought the 850 G silent thinking it was the g2, but I got it for less than 120.00 on newegg. I am wondering about cables, are they a direct fit? I ask because I want to get a set of sleeved cables and I hope I can use the g2 set, if not what cables fit?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> I just bought the 850 G silent thinking it was the g2, but I got it for less than 120.00 on newegg. I am wondering about cables, are they a direct fit? I ask because I want to get a set of sleeved cables and I hope I can use the g2 set, if not what cables fit?


Most aftermarket companies like Ensourced or Icemodz offer custom sleeved cables for the EVGA powersupplies. Both companies are highly recommended.


----------



## v1ral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> GS is from it looks like a tad shorter than my 850 G2. My G2 is aobut 7 inches in total length from my measurement. The G2 doesn't have the big flip switch on the face of the PSU and rather has a little baby slider on the back side which turns eco mode on and off. From what it looks like they have identical cable sets and amount of cables supplied. Evga logo on the fan center is a different color with mine being a matte finish and a good deal smaller. Both are 80+ gold and have the same specs from what I can see on the side of mine compared to the GS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Most aftermarket companies like Ensourced or Icemodz offer custom sleeved cables for the EVGA powersupplies. Both companies are highly recommended.


Are they the same replacement cables?


----------



## shilka

No the cables from the G2 does NOT fit on the GS and vice versa.


----------



## v1ral

So what are my options ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> So what are my options ?


Since the GS is a Seasonic unit Seasonic cables might fit.
CableMod has the SE series which are meant for some of the Seasonic made units, but i would ask CableMod and confirm if they can work or not.
CableMod individually paracord braided PSU cables


----------



## Buxty

Hey Guys I grabbed a 550w GS today to replace a new FD Tesla I wasn't happy with and it sounds like the fans bearing is noisy. Have there been any reported occurances of this or could it be just me?


----------



## Bootzonfire

Im looking at the 550 GS as well for my moms computer. We just had a bunch of lighting and power outages and I think the power supply is toast.

Is this power supply fine for her?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438049&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL042415A&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL042415A&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL042415A-_-EMC-042415-Latest-_-PowerSupplies-_-17438049-S2A4D

She has an HP with a amd phenom X4 still on hard drives.
I'm giving her my old gtx670 and a vertex4 SSD! and im upgrading to a 970 yeah!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bootzonfire*
> 
> Im looking at the 550 GS as well for my moms computer. We just had a bunch of lighting and power outages and I think the power supply is toast.
> 
> Is this power supply fine for her?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438049&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL042415A&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL042415A&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL042415A-_-EMC-042415-Latest-_-PowerSupplies-_-17438049-S2A4D
> 
> She has an HP with a amd phenom X4 still on hard drives.
> I'm giving her my old gtx670 and a vertex4 SSD! and im upgrading to a 970 yeah!


450 watt could do it, and there are no reviews of the GS yet so i won't recommend it


----------



## JackCY

None of the GS I can find in shops around here, not the newer 550/650 nor the older 850/1050 GS. What's taking so long EVGA in Europe?


----------



## tonyptony

Hmm, I just ordered a 220-GS-650-V1 from Newegg over the G2-750 partly because of the great deal (granted, with the rebate card) over the G2 (I did my research and it was either this one or a G2). I knew the GS has that Teflon sleeve bearing but I was hoping it would be okay. I haven't used a PS with a sleeve bearing in years. My Corsair CMPSU-550VX is still going strong after almost 7-1/2 years, and it has a double ball bearing fan (not that that's the only reason why it's still running, but I'm sure it helps). I wanted a new PS for a new build and the GS hit the price/power sweet spot. I hope the fan doesn't turn out to be a design weakness.


----------



## shilka

Its PSU not PS.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its PSU not PS.


PS = Power Supply
PSU = Power Supply Unit

Everyone should know what he means, what's the point in calling him out on it?


----------



## VSG

Possibly to eliminate confusion since EVGA has a PSU lineup called Supernova PS now.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Possibly to eliminate confusion since EVGA has a PSU lineup called Supernova PS now.


This.


----------



## tonyptony

I was unaware of that. Point noted.

Is there yet any consensus on the Teflon bearing fan used in the GS?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Possibly to eliminate confusion since EVGA has a PSU lineup called Supernova PS now.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Eh, fair point I suppose. Although "few years" is a major key word to figure it out since the PS lineup is fairly new.


----------



## Jacob29

What's the difference between the EVGA 650w G1

http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=9d224a7d-d321-4350-a2fa-c8366df799a4

and the EVGA NEX650w?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=d5d0bb41-4452-4449-821d-64321bf582b8

Is it purely the handle?

Finding it very hard to find any reviews on the G1 and what the internals are.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacob29*
> 
> What's the difference between the EVGA 650w G1
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=9d224a7d-d321-4350-a2fa-c8366df799a4
> 
> and the EVGA NEX650w?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/PSU.aspx?pn=d5d0bb41-4452-4449-821d-64321bf582b8
> 
> Is it purely the handle?
> 
> Finding it very hard to find any reviews on the G1 and what the internals are.


None its the same crappy unit with a new name
EVGA SuperNova lineup explained


----------



## Jacob29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> None its the same crappy unit with a new name
> EVGA SuperNova lineup explained


So it is purely the handle that is different. That is a shame.

The thing is though, is that in the UK I can get that psu for £63.

Which is a very nice deal for a gold rated psu that is also modular.

Would you have other ideas for solid psu's at that price? I'm having a hard time finding competition for it with todays price. Obviously it would be preferential to spend the extra £20 and get a G2, but I'm asking out of curiosity mostly.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacob29*
> 
> So it is purely the handle that is different. That is a shame.
> 
> The thing is though, is that in the UK I can get that psu for £63.
> 
> Which is a very nice deal for a gold rated psu that is also modular.
> 
> Would you have other ideas for solid psu's at that price? I'm having a hard time finding competition for it with todays price. Obviously it would be preferential to spend the extra £20 and get a G2, but I'm asking out of curiosity mostly.


At that price point there is nothing that is both fully modular and good, either you have to live with non modular or semi modular or you have to live with a crappy PSU.


----------



## Jacob29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> At that price point there is nothing that is both fully modular and good, either you have to live with non modular or semi modular or you have to live with a crappy PSU.


So ideally I would spend the extra and get the GS series? Jonnyguru seems to recommend them highly.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacob29*
> 
> So ideally I would spend the extra and get the GS series? Jonnyguru seems to recommend them highly.


if you are talking about the 550/650 watt then its better but still very average
You would be far better off with a Super Flower Leadex you can buy them at Overclockers

You can get it in both black and white
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-014-SF
https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-024-SF


----------



## Jacob29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> if you are talking about the 550/650 watt then its better but still very average


For £80 I can live with that.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacob29*
> 
> For £80 I can live with that.


What do you even need to power?
And see my last post.


----------



## Jacob29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What do you even need to power?


A 4690k and a R9 290X are main pieces.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jacob29*
> 
> A 4690k and a R9 290X are main pieces.


You dont need more then 550 watts for that unless you are going to volt mod the BIOS on the 290x

The XFX XTR is better then the EVGA SuperNova GS and it costs about the same
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/550w-xfx-xtr-series-full-modular-80-plus-gold-atx-psu
http://www.amazon.co.uk/XFX-P1-550B-BEFX-Fully-Modular-Supply/dp/B00IPD513K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1432473820&sr=8-2&keywords=XFX+XTR


----------



## Jacob29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need more then 550 watts for that unless you are going to volt mod the BIOS on the 290x
> 
> The XFX XTR is better then the EVGA SuperNova GS and it costs about the same
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/550w-xfx-xtr-series-full-modular-80-plus-gold-atx-psu
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/XFX-P1-550B-BEFX-Fully-Modular-Supply/dp/B00IPD513K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1432473820&sr=8-2&keywords=XFX+XTR


Awesome man thanks a lot


----------



## DanielF50

My Toughpower 750w has recently died and I'm looking to replace the PSU with one that I will be able to swap into my next build.

After reading a few reviews, I'm then between the beQuiet Power Zone 1000w and the Supernova G2 1000w - I'm leaning towards the Supernova as I feel the higher efficiency rating coupled with the warranty is a much better deal, thought just wondering if anyone thinks there's any advantages to getting the beQuiet one instead?

The PSU will only be powering my current setup for the moment but I do have a couple more hard drives now, and it will hopefully be powering a much more powerful i7 gaming and video/photo editing machine in the new future, so I feel that a 1kw PSU would be a much better choice over the 850w ones both companies offer, though I am open to suggestions.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielF50*
> 
> My Toughpower 750w has recently died and I'm looking to replace the PSU with one that I will be able to swap into my next build.
> 
> After reading a few reviews, I'm then between the beQuiet Power Zone 1000w and the Supernova G2 1000w - I'm leaning towards the Supernova as I feel the higher efficiency rating coupled with the warranty is a much better deal, thought just wondering if anyone thinks there's any advantages to getting the beQuiet one instead?
> 
> The PSU will only be powering my current setup for the moment but I do have a couple more hard drives now, and it will hopefully be powering a much more powerful i7 gaming and video/photo editing machine in the new future, so I feel that a 1kw PSU would be a much better choice over the 850w ones both companies offer, though I am open to suggestions.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated


As long as you stay with single card setups, you will never even use half of 1000W. Complete waste IMO.

Something around 450-550W will be good, or if you really want an absurd amount, just get a SuperNova G2 850 or 750.


----------



## shilka

750 or more watts is way overkill for a system with a single video card in it.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DanielF50*
> 
> My Toughpower 750w has recently died and I'm looking to replace the PSU with one that I will be able to swap into my next build.
> 
> After reading a few reviews, I'm then between the beQuiet Power Zone 1000w and the Supernova G2 1000w - I'm leaning towards the Supernova as I feel the higher efficiency rating coupled with the warranty is a much better deal, thought just wondering if anyone thinks there's any advantages to getting the beQuiet one instead?
> 
> The PSU will only be powering my current setup for the moment but I do have a couple more hard drives now, and it will hopefully be powering a much more powerful i7 gaming and video/photo editing machine in the new future, so I feel that a 1kw PSU would be a much better choice over the 850w ones both companies offer, though I am open to suggestions.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you stay with single card setups, you will never even use half of 1000W. Complete waste IMO.
> 
> Something around 450-550W will be good, or if you really want an absurd amount, just get a SuperNova G2 850 or 750.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 or more watts is way overkill for a system with a single video card in it.


Thanks for the replies guys. I'll probably go with the SuperNova 750/850w as I'm not sure what I'm going to be going for yet - possibility of two gpu's in my next build depending on how I can utilise them in the future (will hopefully return to folding too)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

That PSU will be plenty for two GPUs and extreme overclocking if that's your thing. Your power usage probably won't even go any higher than 600W.


----------



## DanielF50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That PSU will be plenty for two GPUs and extreme overclocking if that's your thing. Your power usage probably won't even go any higher than 600W.


Awesome, thanks for all the advice - I can't wait to get a new build sorted now!


----------



## The EX1

How hard have you guys pushed these 1300 G2 PSUs? I read two reviews and saw a post from [email protected] that it has been tested up to 1500 watts?

I currently have a 1300 G2 but my new build is going to be eating around 1425 watts according to my Kill-O-Watt meter.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> How hard have you guys pushed these 1300 G2 PSUs? I read two reviews and saw a post from [email protected] that it has been tested up to 1500 watts?
> 
> I currently have a 1300 G2 but my new build is going to be eating around 1425 watts according to my Kill-O-Watt meter.


1425 from the wall? if its from the wall then your system is not actually using 1425 watts.
And we have an owners club where you can ask those kind of questions.
EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 and Super Flower Leadex Owners Club


----------



## The EX1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 1425 from the wall? if its from the wall then your system is not actually using 1425 watts.
> And we have an owners club where you can ask those kind of questions.
> EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 and Super Flower Leadex Owners Club


Well of course. That is my estimated draw from the PSU given around 86% efficiency when those units are maxed.

Looks like a sub club to this one thanks


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 750 or more watts is way overkill for a system with a single video card in it.


Yes.
Unless you want to run it passive.
Or you get it for the same price as 550-650W and decide to go passive.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The EX1*
> 
> How hard have you guys pushed these 1300 G2 PSUs? I read two reviews and saw a post from [email protected] that it has been tested up to 1500 watts?
> 
> I currently have a 1300 G2 but my new build is going to be eating around 1425 watts according to my Kill-O-Watt meter.


That's about continuous 1300W? Sounds like a 1600W PSU need. Or remove some old power hungry GPUs


----------



## TMatzelle60

How is the EVGA 550 GS. are those reliable well made psu. Don't think i need the 750 G2 for a i7 4790K and GTX 980


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How is the EVGA 550 GS. are those reliable well made psu. Don't think i need the 750 G2 for a i7 4790K and GTX 980


I think it's a great PSU, as it's handling everything in my system as intended and nothing in the box felt cheap whatsoever, everything is top notch quality. It's not the best PSU by any means, as the XFX XTR is a little better on paper but if you wanna do some overclocking with your i7 and 980 you'll be fine with one.

Sorta off topic but I was thinking the same thing over time. I wanted to go for the G2 750W but I figured out (thanks to TwoCables and Shilka) that I don't really need that much on a single GPU setup like I was preparing for, even with a power hungry card like the 290 in which the requirements call for a 750W PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How is the EVGA 550 GS. are those reliable well made psu. Don't think i need the 750 G2 for a i7 4790K and GTX 980


Its not bad but its not great either, its cheap for a good reason as its a bit average.
XFX XTR is a better option.


----------



## tonyptony

shilka, I've been using a recently purchased GS 650W and so far it seems okay. I decided on this one partly by recommendation and reviews but partly because it was going for a great sale price on Newegg. I'd like to know more about the XFX XTR and where it comes up better than the GS. Thanks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> shilka, I've been using a recently purchased GS 650W and so far it seems okay. I decided on this one partly by recommendation and reviews but partly because it was going for a great sale price on Newegg. I'd like to know more about the XFX XTR and where it comes up better than the GS. Thanks.


It has better ripple suppression and voltage regulation.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> shilka, I've been using a recently purchased GS 650W and so far it seems okay. I decided on this one partly by recommendation and reviews but partly because it was going for a great sale price on Newegg. I'd like to know more about the XFX XTR and where it comes up better than the GS. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> It has better ripple suppression and voltage regulation.
Click to expand...

Yep, that's about it really.


----------



## tonyptony

I see. At about $40 less (the difference in what I the 650W GS cost me compared to the XFX version) I'm hoping the difference in ripple and regulation won't wind up causing any significant problems.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> I see. At about $40 less (the difference in what I the 650W GS cost me compared to the XFX version) I'm hoping the difference in ripple and regulation won't wind up causing any significant problems.


Not unless you are going to do some extreme overclocking with LN2 or something crazy like that.


----------



## tonyptony

Good stuff. I'll be okay then. I'm just a middle of the road OC'er - you guys are on a different level!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Good stuff. I'll be okay then. I'm just a middle of the road OC'er - you guys are on a different level!


I have not overclocked a single thing in my PC so you are already a higher level lol


----------



## Apolladan

For a 4770K at 4.2 ghz and a GTX 980 TI OC'd at the highest voltage level through MSI Afterburner (no BIOS mod or anything), is there any reason to go higher than an EVGA 550 GS?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apolladan*
> 
> For a 4770K at 4.2 ghz and a GTX 980 TI OC'd at the highest voltage level through MSI Afterburner (no BIOS mod or anything), is there any reason to go higher than an EVGA 550 GS?


Not unless you are going to volt mod the BIOS on the card, and pick something other then the 550 watt GS its cheap because its not all that great.
The XFX XTR is a better unit.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> How is the EVGA 550 GS. are those reliable well made psu. Don't think i need the 750 G2 for a i7 4790K and GTX 980


If you would like to go passive on the PSU then the 750 G2 eco mode is perfect for it.
Otherwise smaller PSU will do just fine.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I am going to be building a skylake EVGA ITX build do you think i should wait to pick up the pus or start buying the parts now i can get the EVGA g2 for 99.99 but i won't use the psu till aug sept


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I am going to be building a skylake EVGA ITX build do you think i should wait to pick up the pus or start buying the parts now i can get the EVGA g2 for 99.99 but i won't use the psu till aug sept


Wait.


----------



## tonyptony

Now that I'm finally getting around to pulling the new MB and parts off the test bench and into my case I read something in the GS manual that confused me. It seemed like the manual was saying the split ends of the power cables are the motherboard end, but the split ends of the main power cable make up too many total pins to fit in the main MB power socket - the 24 pin job. And the solid end coincidentally will not fit into any socket on the PSU. So is it that the split ends really go into the PSU end? I want to get it right before I route the secondary power cable, which is also split on one end.

Never mind. It helps if you take the time to look at the markings on the connectors.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Now that I'm finally getting around to pulling the new MB and parts off the test bench and into my case I read something in the GS manual that confused me. It seemed like the manual was saying the split ends of the power cables are the motherboard end, but the split ends of the main power cable make up too many total pins to fit in the main MB power socket - the 24 pin job. And the solid end coincidentally will not fit into any socket on the PSU. So is it that the split ends really go into the PSU end? I want to get it right before I route the secondary power cable, which is also split on one end.
> 
> Never mind. It helps if you take the time to look at the markings on the connectors.


That had me confused for a good few minutes as well, I had no idea what the split end was for and just thought it wasn't necessary at first but I eventually figured it out without blowing up anything.


----------



## tonyptony

Yep, but the ATX cable is a little different. For that one, the split end clearly cannot plug into the MB. And it looks like neither end is marked. The only way that cable can plug into either a MB or the PSU is to plug the solid connector into the MB and the split into the lower and upper MB sockets. I know this must be very obvious to pretty much everyone else here, but this is my first go with a modular PSU.


----------



## shilka

The 1000 watts EVGA SuperNova G1 has been added


----------



## JackCY

1000W G2 gold Super Flower 10y
1000W P2 platinum Super Flower 10y
1050W GS gold Seasonic 7y
1000W PS platinum Seasonic 7y
1000W G1 gold FSP 5y
???

Getting a little out of hand maybe?

A top notch fairly priced Leadex like 550W would have been a gold mine, just sayin'


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 1000W G2 gold Super Flower 10y
> 1000W P2 platinum Super Flower 10y
> 1050W GS gold Seasonic 7y
> 1000W PS platinum Seasonic 7y
> 1000W G1 gold FSP 5y
> ???
> 
> Getting a little out of hand maybe?
> 
> A top notch fairly priced Leadex like 550W would have been a gold mine, just sayin'


There is T2 1000 and 1200 watts on way as well so add those.
And i agree i would rather see the 550 and 650 watt G2 then more P2/T2 units, we really dont need those high wattage units with better efficiency when most only have a single video card.

Almost forgot there is an 850 watt P2 on the way as well.


----------



## JackCY

850 P2, at least something.
550, 650 GS, Seasonic, not bad but a notch down from Leadex, 50mV 12V ripple and loud cooling. Not impressed







Just your average Seasonic PSU that other companies rebrand as well.

550 P2, quiet cooling, no whining, low ripple at a fair price that's lower than 750 G2. That would be nice I think.
Otherwise it's either 750 G2 on discount or look for other 550W offerings like the CM V550 that's been around for a while now and finally is at a reasonable price, still unrivaled?


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 850 P2, at least something.
> 550, 650 GS, Seasonic, not bad but a notch down from Leadex, 50mV 12V ripple and loud cooling. Not impressed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your average Seasonic PSU that other companies rebrand as well.


I must have gotten one made on Tuesday.







My new 650GS is dead silent with the fan running. Hoping it stays that way.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 850 P2, at least something.
> Otherwise it's either 750 G2 on discount or look for other 550W offerings like the CM V550 that's been around for a while now and finally is at a reasonable price, still unrivaled?


Yes the V is still very unrivaled.


----------



## tonyptony

Is that the same as the VX550W? I've had that running my 24/7 rig for almost the whole 5-1/2 years it's been in service. It replaced an Antec soon after the rig was brought to life (the Antec [email protected] out). I would have used it on my new rig except for a lot of old Molexes and captive cables. I'll admit I do love the clean layout with a modular PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Is that the same as the VX550W? I've had that running my 24/7 rig for almost the whole 5-1/2 years it's been in service. It replaced an Antec soon after the rig was brought to life (the Antec [email protected] out). I would have used it on my new rig except for a lot of old Molexes and captive cables. I'll admit I do love the clean layout with a modular PSU.


The VX is Corsair we are talking about Cooler Master not Corsair.


----------



## tonyptony

I've had it in the case for so long I forgot what brand it is!


----------



## smoke2

I have been trying to connect one good old fan through reductions and forgot the power supply was going from molex and also 3-pin at the same time.
The PC turns on for about 1-2 seconds then turned off itslef and once again more.
I smelled burnt and then pull out the power cable.
The reduction wires were hot on touch.
The PC looks run after it OK, but could this damage PSU G2 850? I mean some caps could be puff or something similar?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> I must have gotten one made on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new 650GS is dead silent with the fan running. Hoping it stays that way.


Will keep that in mind. I can only see from reviews that under load it's not as silent sometimes from looking at fan rpms it goes above 1500, depends on who tests it and how to take dB into account.

tonyptony: Cooler Master V550, V550S, VS550 and other variations of this name listed around here somewhere if there are any more should still be one of the best performing 550W PSUs for single GPU PCs. But it's not always at reasonable price at all markets, here in EU it was expensive a while back, now it doesn't seem so. If I remember right it's also doing barely Platinum. It has no passive mode but it's fairly quiet, ripple better than the Seasonic/EVGA 550/650 GS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> I have been trying to connect one good old fan through reductions and forgot the power supply was going from molex and also 3-pin at the same time.
> The PC turns on for about 1-2 seconds then turned off itslef and once again more.
> I smelled burnt and then pull out the power cable.
> The reduction wires were hot on touch.
> The PC looks run after it OK, but could this damage PSU G2 850? I mean some caps could be puff or something similar?


What did you do exactly?
What have you connected and to what wires? Shorted something by mistake?
What do you mean by molex and also 3-pin at the same time? PSU has no 3-pin connector, such as fan connector.

It still runs? I bet it should since the OCP kicked in probably and shut it off, if not the wires/reduction could have melted and disconnected anyway.

I would look into the PSU from the intake and exhaust with a flashlight and see if there is something suspicious. Capacitors won't blow up if they are discharged which would be the case here, you can discharge capacitors by short circuiting them, which is what I do with a screwdriver when playing with devices that have AC input, point is: a short circuit on output shouldn't be an issue for them. Capacitors blow up if they are overcharged, which would be a design flaw or bad AC input voltage. They can puff up if they get old.

The burning was probably the reduction or other cables along that line burning from a short.
Hopefully the weakest point was some connector outside the PSU so it shouldn't have burnt a trace on modular or main PCB or the connector on PSU.


----------



## shilka

Everyone the wait is now over the 550 and 650 watt G2 is now here or will be soon
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=429


----------



## tonyptony

Sigh. I know the GS really isn't a bad unit, but this 650 G2 looks great. Not available at either Newegg or Amazon yet, though.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Sigh. I know the GS really isn't a bad unit, but this 650 G2 looks great. Not available at either Newegg or Amazon yet, though.


Its brand new so its going to take a few weeks for it to show up.
Its much much better then the GS so if you can wait you really should.

The 550/650 GS are the mid range budget units while the 550/650 G2 are the high end units.


----------



## tonyptony

If only. The GS is currently powering this new rig I'm using. It arrived on 5/27 so the G2 would have to be available pretty darn quick in order for me to do a return. But even given what's on paper and the reviews, this thing appears to be working perfectly. I'm not OC'ing my 4670K to 5GHZ or anything like that (only 4.4GHz) and I have more than enough power for going SLI if/when I do something like that. Will the improved regulation and ripple really be evident in a use case like this?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Will the improved regulation and ripple really be evident in a use case like this?


Not really.


----------



## tonyptony

Thanks. I appreciate an honest assessment. I also think that when the G2 first becomes available I wouldn't be able to get it for the walk-away price I paid for the GS.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

@shilka Bout to Drop cash for an EVGA 650 GS. We good?

TCO

EDIT: Read a couple posts above. Seeing that the 650G2 is coming soon. I can wait.


----------



## shilka

The G2 is about 3-4 times better then the GS, the GS is fine if you are on a budget or if you are just building your average gaming system.

But i would pick a G2 any day if i have the option and the money.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The G2 is about 3-4 times better then the GS, the GS is fine if you are on a budget or if you are just building your average gaming system.
> 
> But i would pick a G2 any day if i have the option and the money.


I will be using this PSU in my build for work (Wed surfing , and possilbe gaming if I can get away with gaming on a rainy day at the car dealership)

Is the longevity in either unit superior to each other?

TCO


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheCautiousOne*
> 
> Is the longevity in either unit superior to each other?


Not really all that much but you do get a 10 year warranty with the G2 vs the 5 year warranty you get on the GS.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not really all that much but you do get a 10 year warranty with the G2 vs the 5 year warranty you get on the GS.


I appreciate that.

TCO


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Everyone the wait is now over the 550 and 650 watt G2 is now here or will be soon
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=429


I suppose they don't read/reply here often, could have said, I would stop teasing sooner








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Not really all that much but you do get a 10 year warranty with the G2 vs the 5 year warranty you get on the GS.


7y for 550/650 G2, I can see them on EVGA web now.

I would go for the Leadex 650W over Seasonic personally. No-brainer.

I want to see a review of the 550 G2, since that's a unit that SF doesn't sell under it's own brand, it should be even further cut down Leadex, so far they had 650-2000W Leadex Gold-Titanium. I guess that kind of speaks for what a beast that platform is








I don't mind the longer size nor extra capacitors, ECO mode is perfect and holds the fan off as much as possible based on temp.

lol wolf getting mad at an EPS cable, I certainly don't have any issues with that, better to have dual CPU connectors (8+8) than not, there are boards (Intel E, such as X99) that use it and 650W is fine for these. The cable is hidden on the back of the case anyway, that's where the extra EPS connector will be hidden if one uses only one connector of the two available. Hell I can't even see my EPS on Z97 without a flashlight and peeking around the cooler from all sides. Cables get hidden away, simple as that.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The G2 is about 3-4 times better then the GS, the GS is fine if you are on a budget or if you are just building your average gaming system.
> 
> But i would pick a G2 any day if i have the option and the money.


shilka, back in the day was my old Corsair VX550W considered more in line with a GS category PSU or a G2?


----------



## shilka

The VX was way before my time.
Its very old so you cant really compare it to anything today.


----------



## tonyptony

I have a vague memory of when stuff was before my time. Nowadays it seems like nothing is new. I guess that's what I get for building rigs for the last... cheeze 30 years!









Good old Internet. JonnyGuru reviewed the VX back in 2007. Sure enough it was Corsair's "value" line at the time. Made by CWT. For a value PSU he seemed to have been very impressed for how well it performed.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=62


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Sigh. I know the GS really isn't a bad unit, but this 650 G2 looks great. Not available at either Newegg or Amazon yet, though.


650/550 G2 is available now at EVGA.com and will be at Newegg maybe later today or tomorrow.

http://www.evga.com/articles/00927/EVGA-SuperNOVA-650-550-G2-Power-Supplies/


----------



## tonyptony

Wow, that would certainly change things. Is it generally okay to be the first ones off the mark buying a new PSU, or does experience show it's better to wait until there's a chance to shake out any problems / updates?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 650/550 G2 is available now at EVGA.com and will be at Newegg maybe later today or tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00927/EVGA-SuperNOVA-650-550-G2-Power-Supplies/


What are the prices going to be?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What are the prices going to be?


You can see it on the EVGA store: 550G2 is at $89.99 (same as 550GS) and 650G2 is $99.99 (same as 650GS). Unless you really need Seasonic or a slightly shorter unit, the SF ones are the go-to.


----------



## Kimir

And as I said yesterday, they are already listed and in stock on the EU store as well,
650G2 : 107.90€
550G2 : 97.90€


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I just got my rebate from EVGA today, so my GS came out to $60 and is still working without a hitch, don't really regret not waiting for the 550 G2.


----------



## tonyptony

Yeah, I have my form filled out and was just ready to cut out the info from the GS box when this G2 thing came up. I'd love to hop on the 650 G2, but it's not clear to me if better regulation and lower ripple is going to make my rig work any better for an additional $60.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonyptony*
> 
> Yeah, I have my form filled out and was just ready to cut out the info from the GS box when this G2 thing came up. I'd love to hop on the 650 G2, but it's not clear to me if better regulation and lower ripple is going to make my rig work any better for an additional $60.


It does matter if you plan on doing some really high/extreme overclocking.
But for most system it does not matter all that much.

One area where it does matter is the life of your hardware as it might live a little bit longer with a G2 Vs a GS.
But we are talking 5+ years or more here and most dont have their hardware that long anyway.


----------



## tonyptony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does matter if you plan on doing some really high/extreme overclocking.
> But for most system it does not matter all that much.
> 
> One area where it does matter is the life of your hardware as it might live a little bit longer with a G2 Vs a GS.
> _But we are talking 5+ years or more here and most dont have their hardware that long anyway_.


Ha. I do!







My last rig ran for 5-1/2 years pretty much 24/7 with mild OC; I intend my new one to stand up as well at 4.4GHz. I think some of it has to do with luck of the draw - I used a mid-range Corsair VX on that one and it was bullet-proof. Back then it was considered in the same class as maybe the GS nowadays; it had a good solid reputation. Not saying that mid-range is always the right choice, but it seems like if it's a reasonable design and the one you buy doesn't have any manufacturing flaws, it could work out as well as something at the top of the line.

BTW, I overestimated what might be the difference in price between the 650G2 and what I will have paid for the GS with rebate. I looked at the Newegg pricing for the 750G2 and maybe the price diff for me would be more like $40-45. I'm hoping it will be listed soon on the Egg so I can see the U.S. selling price.


----------



## tonyptony

The 550 and 650 G2 are both now in stock at Newegg.

The 650G2 is $99.99. For me to get one in time so that I could test it out and then install it and check it further in my new system I'd have to do 3 day shipping. With the costs added up and taking into account the rebate on the G2, this PSU will run me $40 more than the GS. Between that and the partial disassembly needed to swap out the PSU and cables I'm not sure it's worth it for me. C'est la vie.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

550 G2 = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438053
650 G2 = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438054


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> 650 G2 = http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438054


Excellent product! IF it was available when I got mine - see Sig-Rig - I would have grabbed it!


----------



## PinzaC55

Just a quick question - sorry if asked before but it is a long thread - I have an EVGA Supernova 1000 G2 PSU and it has the pinkish red GPU cables. I would prefer black cables plus , if possible , shorter ones. Do EVGA do such cables or is there any alternative supplier I can use (in the UK) to get them ?
Thanks.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinzaC55*
> 
> Just a quick question - sorry if asked before but it is a long thread - I have an EVGA Supernova 1000 G2 PSU and it has the pinkish red GPU cables. I would prefer black cables plus , if possible , shorter ones. Do EVGA do such cables or is there any alternative supplier I can use (in the UK) to get them ?
> Thanks.


Try and look at CableMod and see if they have anything you like.
CableMod individually paracord braided PSU cables

And why not ask in the owners club instead?
EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 and Super Flower Leadex Owners Club

Dont think there is that many that reads the old EVGA info thread anymore.


----------



## PinzaC55

Thanks.


----------



## NormantheOwl

Well, i know this is a long shot, but what is the chance someone has a wiring diagram for the 1050 GS? I'd rather not tear the stock cables apart if i don't have to


----------



## JackCY

Make a diagram yourself. Resleeving individually I suppose?
I've only seen connection description for G2s. Would I trust it? Maybe, but not without verification.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## NormantheOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Make a diagram yourself. Resleeving individually I suppose?
> I've only seen connection description for G2s. Would I trust it? Maybe, but not without verification.


I have to shorten cables. I'm doing a custom case, it's reverse ATX and the PSU is mounted at the bottom. So the 24 pin is only like 5 inches away, and the CPU power connector is basically right there.

I didn't want to have to do it myself, because i didn't want to have to tear apart the stock cables. But i guess i have no choice


----------



## TheCautiousOne

TCO


----------



## shilka

How the hell did that happen.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How the hell did that happen.


I bought it used on amazon. Never owned by anyone but something must have happened in the warehouse. So I figured "What the Hell" Lets take this thing apart and try to straighten some things out and paint it.

What do you think?

TCO


----------



## shilka

Does it still work? and who the hell can you smash it up so much???
The box must have been even worse looking.


----------



## VSG

Looks like it got crushed on two sides, perhaps by improper carton packaging of individual units. It's shouldn't have been sold at all imo but if it works still and the components themselves are in perfect condition then hopefully it works out.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Does it still work? and who the hell can you smash it up so much???
> The box must have been even worse looking.


Box was great! No signs of damage to the box. But the unit.. eh. I haven't tested it yet being that I wanted to try and straighten it out first and paint.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Looks like it got crushed on two sides, perhaps by improper carton packaging of individual units. It's shouldn't have been sold at all imo but if it works still and the components themselves are in perfect condition then hopefully it works out.


I hope it works too! Thanks VSG.









TCO


----------



## Kimir

Wait what, you haven't tested it before painting and all?! Mais il est fou!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Aside from better efficiency, any reason to get the 1600 T2 over the P2?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Aside from better efficiency, any reason to get the 1600 T2 over the P2?


Do you need 1600 watts?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Wait what, you haven't tested it before painting and all?! Mais il est fou!


I prefer to do what I need to do to it, thinking and praying it is fine. I guess.... I like to live dangerously?









It was 80$. I'd rather tear up an 80$ banged up PSU and learn how the inside looks than on a 100$ brand new one.

TCO


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Aside from better efficiency, any reason to get the 1600 T2 over the P2?


Not really, the fanless mode extends further as a result of the higher efficiency on the T2 but that's about it.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Do you need 1600 watts?


Probably. I sent you a PM about it. Currently have 2x 980 Ti and 5930k drawing 1k from the wall (900ish actual). 3rd 980 Ti is arriving today and I think 1300w doesn't give me much headroom at all. Would rather not run the PSU so close to its rated capacity but looking for some more opinions.


----------



## t1337dude

Do all EVGA power supplies have rickety sounding fans when you examine them closely? Both the G2, which I sent back for operating at too high of RPM's, and the PS, which I'm using now, both have a rather rough sounding fan.




Just to be clear, I'm not complaining that the PS is too loud. From a normal seating position, I can hear the PSU, but it's not bothersome to me like the G2 was. I'm just not used to a fan making this sort of noise - it sounds like it's rubbing up against something if I get close to it. It's not going to break on me, is it?

I remember hearing or reading about some guy replacing the fan inside of his EVGA PSU. Is that a bad idea?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Probably. I sent you a PM about it. Currently have 2x 980 Ti and 5930k drawing 1k from the wall (900ish actual). 3rd 980 Ti is arriving today and I think 1300w doesn't give me much headroom at all. Would rather not run the PSU so close to its rated capacity but looking for some more opinions.


Did you actually measure that amount of power being drawn? If so, that makes me nervous with my 1Kw for SLI 980 Ti.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Did you actually measure that amount of power being drawn? If so, that makes me nervous with my 1Kw for SLI 980 Ti.


Yes, 5930K 1.35v 4.5 GHz and 2x 980 Ti (122% power limit, 1.24v, my own custom BIOS) @ 1540/7600 for gaming. Other items that draw minimal power: 16x 2150 RPM Gentle Typhoons, 3x 140mm Phanteks case fans (stock ones on the Primo), 2 SSDs, d5 pump.


----------



## t1337dude

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yes, 5930K 1.35v 4.5 GHz and 2x 980 Ti (122% power limit, 1.24v, my own custom BIOS) @ 1540/7600 for gaming. Other items that draw minimal power: 16x 2150 RPM Gentle Typhoons, 3x 140mm Phanteks case fans (stock ones on the Primo), 2 SSDs, d5 pump.


Impressive. I guess if I use a custom BIOS like you, I'll be cutting it close to my limit. Thank you, this info will be useful for me to refer to in the future.


----------



## shilka

His cards have volt mods on the and the power draws spikes when you add volt mods.
If you are not going to volt mod you have more then enough power you can run 3 way SLI on your 1000 watt PS.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> ]
> Impressive. I guess if I use a custom BIOS like you, I'll be cutting it close to my limit. Thank you, this info will be useful for me to refer to in the future.


Sure thing. When I was testing them individually on air they couldn't sustain 1500 boost due to constantly hitting the power limit. When increasing it from stock max (110% IIRC) to the 425 BIOS max (120% IIRC), it could sustain 1500 and I landed on about 1520 for each card. Ended up just modifying my stock BIOS for 122% power limit which is what I'm using now and recorded that power draw on. If you're going to heavily OC your cards and CPU and are on the X99 platform, 1k will not give you much headroom.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> His cards have volt mods on the and the power draws spikes when you add volt mods.
> If you are not going to volt mod you have more then enough power you can run 3 way SLI on your 1000 watt PS.


No volt mods, only thing I modified in MBT was power limit. They are on +87mv each in AB which is a bit over 1.24v on one and something like 1.237v on the 2nd (higher ASIC, 76.5 IIRC). I originally ran with the 1.281v BIOS but after reading K|NGP|N's statement on how voltage is useless I made my own BIOS to try. Much less heat and I didn't have to change my core speed at all. Glad I did it.


----------



## Jeffro422

Just ordered the GS 850w to power my 970 sli setup. Plan on doing some good overclocking and I just didn't feel good about my 4 year old 700w Cooler Master. Wanted something shorter in length to fit in the HAF XB without the connector slamming into the hot swap bay. This looks pretty perfect. Hoping I made the right choice in getting this over the G2 solely for the length.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> Just ordered the GS 850w to power my 970 sli setup. Plan on doing some good overclocking and I just didn't feel good about my 4 year old 700w Cooler Master. Wanted something shorter in length to fit in the HAF XB without the connector slamming into the hot swap bay. This looks pretty perfect. Hoping I made the right choice in getting this over the G2 solely for the length.


850 watts was way overkill you could have gotten the 650 watt and still have lots of room left.


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 850 watts was way overkill you could have gotten the 650 watt and still have lots of room left.


I truthfully didn't think I would need the 850w but I didn't want to just buy another 700w psu. If I was going to buy a new power supply I wanted gold certified fully modular and more than my current 700w. Also I can't remember if the 650w came with a rebate but the 850w is $99 after rebate. I normally don't do rebates but for $35 I'll do it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> I truthfully didn't think I would need the 850w but I didn't want to just buy another 700w psu. If I was going to buy a new power supply I wanted gold certified fully modular and more than my current 700w. Also I can't remember if the 650w came with a rebate but the 850w is $99 after rebate. I normally don't do rebates but for $35 I'll do it.


80 plus has nothing to do with quality rated output or stability if you are not already aware
Why 80 PLUS® is Irrelevant to You When Buying a PSU

And that price is not bad so never mind.


----------



## Jeffro422

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 80 plus has nothing to do with quality rated output or stability if you are not already aware
> Why 80 PLUS® is Irrelevant to You When Buying a PSU
> 
> And that price is not bad so never mind.


I definitely appreciate you linking me that. I didn't consider companies sending cherry picked units in for testing or one that won't make it to retail. The savings I knew were marginal.

Reason I mentioned gold rated was from all the 850w fully modular power supplies I could find only 1 wasn't gold or platinum certified and that's the Seasonic M12II.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Boom!




MOre in the Log









TCO


----------



## JackCY

I hope that is plastidip so that you can peel it off








Looks like a Panda.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I hope that is plastidip so that you can peel it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a Panda.


No Plastidip. Krylon









It can look panda like!

TCO


----------



## shilka

10 out of 10
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=440


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 10 out of 10
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=440


Thanks! Good To Know!

TCO


----------



## Nukelear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 10 out of 10
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=440


And this is a 80 bucks psu. Those engineers at SF are wizards! The only issue with this psu is availability


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukelear*
> 
> And this is a 80 bucks psu. Those engineers at SF are wizards! The only issue with this psu is availability


Newegg is the only place i have seen it so far, but i have not gone out of my way to look for the 550 watt.


----------



## JackCY

It's new, wait, it always takes time for things to get down the supply chain.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Evga 650 GS Is kicking Butt!!



Glad It worked after looking like it got dropped down a flight of Stairs









66$ though.









TCO


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 10 out of 10
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=440


Just bought one for a small computer. Got it from Newegg today.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Just bought one for a small computer. Got it from Newegg today.


If you upload a picture in the owners club you are going to be the first we have in the club which has the 550 watt
EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 and Super Flower Leadex Owners Club


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys, So I started using the "Eco" mode on my 750 G2 PSU. Its.Its pretty darn quiet, for sure, and I'm not worried about the parts being damaged in the long run.
Is it OK to toggle between eco "on" and "off" while the PSU is in operation?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Hey guys, So I started using the "Eco" mode on my 750 G2 PSU. Its.Its pretty darn quiet, for sure, and I'm not worried about the parts being damaged in the long run.
> Is it OK to toggle between eco "on" and "off" while the PSU is in operation?


I have never used my eco mode i just leave the fan always on and i cant hear it.
Leave it on unless the noise from the fan bothers you.


----------



## wickedout

Hey there guys! I have a new EVGA SuperNOVA 1050 GS Power Supply on the way to me. First thing off my list. Getting ready to build up an x99. Did lots of research and ended up picking the x99 over the z170. Just need order the other stuff soon.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wickedout*
> 
> Hey there guys! I have a new EVGA SuperNOVA 1050 GS Power Supply on the way to me. First thing off my list. Getting ready to build up an x99. Did lots of research *and ended up picking the x99 over the z170*. Just need order the other stuff soon.












TCO


----------



## TELVM

*Uncle Tom's - Supernova G2 550W review*


----------



## MJfromMD

I sure hope EVGA has pulled their act together. I just had one of the "G1" series SuperNOVA 650 watt supplies last almost 2 weeks - before it started intermittently shutting itself off.

A huge inconvenience for both myself and my customer, (and an embarrassment to a "formerly" spotless build reputation). Hoping that the "P2" series cables are the same, I have ordered the replacement 650 watt, "P2" from EVGA as well - against my better judgment. But I guess I lazily hope that I can unplug the supply end of the cables-only and pop the new supply in the PC. Good reason, huh.

Why did I order a different model replacement for a supply carrying a 10 year warranty, you ask? Well....

Because the seller (Amazon) had no more stock from which to send me an immediate replacement, (expected 1 month delivery)!

So I went to Newegg - where I ended up buying their new "P2" 650 watt SuperNOVA, - and I am PRAYING for the best. (The customer in this ordeal is a very popular local church pastor).

All that "platinum, SLI, Crossfire, Japanese cap and 10 year warranty" stuff means NOTHING after something like this happens.

I routinely build PCs with Seasonic supplies. I let the 10 year warranty line fool me into thinking it translated into "reliability". I realize that it could happen to anyone - as a matter of "odds" - but I am sorry - this is 2015. QC on modular stuff like this has been refined to a science. ISO9001 (or programs like it) quality systems make such failures nearly extinct. Come on....It's a power supply!

I wrote EVGA's customer service a nice long email (not as long as this post but long enough) kindly explaining my disappointment over the issue. They wrote me back, saying basically "We're sorry to hear it. Please feel free to write us again should you have any questions".

So what's not to like?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MJfromMD*
> 
> I sure hope EVGA has pulled their act together. I just had one of the "G1" series SuperNOVA 650 watt supplies last almost 2 weeks - before it started intermittently shutting itself off.
> 
> A huge inconvenience for both myself and my customer, (and an embarrassment to a "formerly" spotless build reputation). Hoping that the "P2" series cables are the same, I have ordered the replacement 650 watt, "P2" from EVGA as well - against my better judgment. But I guess I lazily hope that I can unplug the supply end of the cables-only and pop the new supply in the PC. Good reason, huh.
> 
> Why did I order a different model replacement for a supply carrying a 10 year warranty, you ask? Well....
> 
> Because the seller (Amazon) had no more stock from which to send me an immediate replacement, (expected 1 month delivery)!
> 
> So I went to Newegg - where I ended up buying their new "P2" 650 watt SuperNOVA, - and I am PRAYING for the best. (The customer in this ordeal is a very popular local church pastor).
> 
> All that "platinum, SLI, Crossfire, Japanese cap and 10 year warranty" stuff means NOTHING after something like this happens.
> 
> I routinely build PCs with Seasonic supplies. I let the 10 year warranty line fool me into thinking it translated into "reliability". I realize that it could happen to anyone - as a matter of "odds" - but I am sorry - this is 2015. QC on modular stuff like this has been refined to a science. ISO9001 (or programs like it) quality systems make such failures nearly extinct. Come on....It's a power supply!
> 
> I wrote EVGA's customer service a nice long email (not as long as this post but long enough) kindly explaining my disappointment over the issue. They wrote me back, saying basically "We're sorry to hear it. Please feel free to write us again should you have any questions".
> 
> So what's not to like?


In case you are not already aware 80 plus has nothing to do with any kind quality rated output or stability.
Why 80 PLUS® is Irrelevant to You When Buying a PSU
EVGA SuperNova lineup explained

And no you cant use cables from the P2 on the G1 and vice versa.


----------



## shilka

EVGA SuperNova GQ series has been added to the OP.


----------



## Obyboby

I'm buying a Supernova P2 1000 this week to replace my noisy XFX XTR 650W. I'm upgrading because I'm planning to get a 2nd 980Ti for a SLI, and hopefully I will be watercooling them by the end of the year. Any thoughts? Rest of the CFG is in my signature.








Read about the GQ series but I don't like the semi-modular thing...


----------



## shilka

Unless you are going to BIOS volt mod your GTX 980 Ti cards you dont need 1000 watts its overkill.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Unless you are going to BIOS volt mod your GTX 980 Ti cards you dont need 1000 watts its overkill.


Even if I'm planning on two separate loops whenever I have the budget to watercool?
I'm currently using a BIOS mod on my first Ti, which is unlocked up to 1.281v. The whole system under load pulls about 550-570W off the wall according to the wattmeter. Another overvolted ti + two pumps? Would it still be overkill?
I didn't like being on the edge with my 650W, I don't want to end up in the same situation!
Opinions?


----------



## Kimir

With a 4 cores, nah no need that much.


----------



## shilka

Watts from the wall is not what your system is using as you have to take the efficiency of your PSU off the wall readings.
Your system is using 495-515 watts not 550-570.


----------



## Obyboby

That means I could be ok with an AX860 / Supernova G2 850 I guess? Even with two loops.. wow!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> That means I could be ok with an AX860 / Supernova G2 850 I guess? Even with two loops.. wow!


Its a common mistake many make or dont even know about.
And PC hardware also use less power then most people think as you are never maxing your hardware 100% which means you are never getting 100% power draw.

But in the end i would still get the 1000 P2 as that lets you go nuts.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its a common mistake many make or dont even know about.
> And PC hardware also use less power then most people think as you are never maxing your hardware 100% which means you are never getting 100% power draw.
> 
> But in the end i would still get the 1000 P2 as that lets you go nuts.


Yea man, ofc I'm never going to stress my system as a Furmark test or similar would do.








And yes, I'd rather have some more headroom for my experiments than having to cut down on the voltages to be safe








I guess I'll stick with the 1000.. a PSU is forever after all xD


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Some new Titanium units









http://www.evga.com/articles/00967/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1000-850-750-T2-Power-Supplies/


----------



## VSG

I just saw the video on Youtube too. Do you know when the 750T2 will be available in retail channels, Jacob?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Not for a while unfortunately







Maybe around 4-5 weeks.


----------



## Kimir

Great, plat is already pretty nice for the lower wattage unit, but pushing titanium on those too,


----------



## alltheGHz

Dang, 10 year warranty?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> Dang, 10 year warranty?


Obviously.


----------



## shilka

One of main things about the T2 is the (other then efficiency) is the voltage regulation has been improved by a lot.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=459

We are now talking about 0,2% regulation and 9mv of ripple on the 12v rail which is a lot better regulation then the G2 has (G2 1000 watt is at 0,9% compared)
3,3v rail is at 0,9% regulation and 8mv of ripple and the 5v is at 0,6% regulation and 12mv ripple.

Seasonic has had better voltage regulation then the G2 and P2 with their Platinum and Snow Silent series.
But it seems like the T2 series has really caught up.


----------



## TUFinside

Supernova 750 T2


----------



## TELVM

*Supernova T2 850 review by JonnyGURU*


----------



## Melan

I started getting this very annoying high pitch noise from 650 G2 when my PC is off. Drives me nuts.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melan*
> 
> I started getting this very annoying high pitch noise from 650 G2 when my PC is off. Drives me nuts.


RMA it.


----------



## Melan

I'm still waiting for evga to fix their account activation site. Le Sigh.


----------



## Vilreen

Guys, I bought my EVGA P2 1000W psu and in a middle of a build I ran out of Molex (PERIF slots on the PSU). I have additional Molex cables (EVGA branded), however there are no more PERIF slots left - can I use a SATA slot instead? Despite both being 6 pin connectors on the PSU side, I noticed Molex cable has 4 wires inside the connector, while SATA has 5. Please help


----------



## Melan

@EVGA-JacobF Any ETA when your account verification site goes on again?

I've been getting that screen for days now.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Dave6531

Anyone made custom sleeved cables for 850w p2? Running into problems on what to do with these for cleanliness.


----------



## alltheGHz

For those capacitors I just snipped them off. They are supposed to supply a steadier flow or current or something, but in testing the results with and without them are negligible. Snip em off but make sure there aren't any stray wires that would cause a short


----------



## Dave6531

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> For those capacitors I just snipped them off. They are supposed to supply a steadier flow or current or something, but in testing the results with and without them are negligible. Snip em off but make sure there aren't any stray wires that would cause a short


Interesting, do you know where you read that? I'm actually making completely new cables using 16 gauge wire.


----------



## shilka

Those caps are there to keep the ripple as low as it is.
If you remove them the ripple will get worse but not by much we are talking 10-15mv at most.


----------



## Dave6531

Hmm. Well I think I have a change of mind. As there are a few pins where two wires coming out and making a nice cable set would be a pain I'm going to shorten the factory cable then make a clean cable extension.


----------



## alltheGHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Those caps are there to keep the ripple as low as it is.
> If you remove them the ripple will get worse but not by much we are talking 10-15mv at most.


Ripple, that's the word I was looking for! Thank you for the clarification


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Some new Titanium units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00967/EVGA-SuperNOVA-1000-850-750-T2-Power-Supplies/


I don't see a 550 T2 nor 650 T2 and the premium over Platinum units overall is quite insane while the efficiency gain is minimal.
Would be nice to see 550 P2 and T2.


----------



## shilka

I think a non overpriced 350-450 watt G2 would be much better idea.

Everything under 500 watts is way overpriced these days for some reason.
But when power draws are getting lower and lower less wattage will be needed which means there is a market for low wattage units.


----------



## JackCY

Yep. The decent PSUs on gold still start on 550 G2/GS RM550x V550...
Still it would be nice to see higher efficiency units not being limited to high power units. By all means 250-550W platinums and titaniums


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Tossing the PIcs of a 750P2 I saw in the wild.

TCO


----------



## Cozmo85

Got an RMA 1000p2 today and noticed the pci-e power connectors on the psu are no longer red. Must be a newer revision.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Does anyone know much about the B3 units? They appear to be decent for what they cost but I can't find much detailed information on them.


----------



## shilka

OEM is Super Flower and thats all the info i know.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> OEM is Super Flower and thats all the info i know.


Hopefully it turns out to be a good unit, the 6 year old OCZ PSU my brother had previously was making noises coming from the fan and it was either that or the CX450M.

So far there is no coil whine at all like the OCZ so that's a good sign.


----------



## Blotto80

What's the opinion on the GQ series? Jonnyguru gave the 850w some pretty high praise and I can get it for cheaper than the lower wattage units in the G1/2/3 series.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blotto80*
> 
> What's the opinion on the GQ series? Jonnyguru gave the 850w some pretty high praise and I can get it for cheaper than the lower wattage units in the G1/2/3 series.


The GQ series below 850 watt are somewhat mediocre while the 850 watt and above are much beter
That being said do you even need an 850 watt PSU?


----------



## Blotto80

I don't need 850w for sure but the 850w GQ is the cheapest "good" PSU I can get my hands on this week.


----------



## shilka

To answer what you asked yes the GQ 850 watt is a good unit and if you can get it cheap enough i dont see why not.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I think a non overpriced 350-450 watt G2 would be much better idea.
> 
> Everything under 500 watts is way overpriced these days for some reason.
> But when power draws are getting lower and lower less wattage will be needed which means there is a market for low wattage units.


Sorry to bug you here but you are someone I trust with opinions relating to Power Supplies especially since I am about to receive these items listed below;

1) ROG Strix B350-F Motherboard.
2) 16GB G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) F4-3200C14D-16GFX.
3) Ryzen R5 1600.
4) 8GB MSI RX470.
5) 4 Hard drives plus a single 512GB SSD.
6) Pioneer Optical Blu-ray drive.

These are the items I want to use with the most power efficient PSU. It has to on 24/7 most of the year hence the power unit needs to be fairly reliable with operating along side my UPS.

Please any thoughts or suggestions would be highly valued here......


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Sorry to bug you here but you are someone I trust with opinions relating to Power Supplies especially since I am about to receive these items listed below;
> 
> 1) ROG Strix B350-F Motherboard.
> 2) 16GB G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) F4-3200C14D-16GFX.
> 3) Ryzen R5 1600.
> 4) 8GB MSI RX470.
> 5) 4 Hard drives plus a single 512GB SSD.
> 6) Pioneer Optical Blu-ray drive.
> 
> These are the items I want to use with the most power efficient PSU. It has to on 24/7 most of the year hence the power unit needs to be fairly reliable with operating along side my UPS.
> 
> Please any thoughts or suggestions would be highly valued here......


Not the cheapest option but you said the most efficient
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151097&cm_re=Seasonic_PLATINUM_400w-_-17-151-097-_-Product

Otherwise there is this
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817376008&cm_re=Bitfenix_PSU-_-17-376-008-_-Product


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elrick*
> 
> Sorry to bug you here but you are someone I trust with opinions relating to Power Supplies especially since I am about to receive these items listed below;
> 
> 1) ROG Strix B350-F Motherboard.
> 2) 16GB G.SKILL Flare X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) F4-3200C14D-16GFX.
> 3) Ryzen R5 1600.
> 4) 8GB MSI RX470.
> 5) 4 Hard drives plus a single 512GB SSD.
> 6) Pioneer Optical Blu-ray drive.
> 
> These are the items I want to use with the most power efficient PSU. It has to on 24/7 most of the year hence the power unit needs to be fairly reliable with operating along side my UPS.
> 
> Please any thoughts or suggestions would be highly valued here......


You gotta say price range, preferred efficiency and mode of operation full fan, semifan, no fan.
Any modern decent 550W will do fine and plenty options to choose from. If you need an SF then Corsair makes good SF PSUs, maybe Silverstone? updated their units this year?
RMx, RMi, SF, HXi? or what ever it is on the same platform from Corsair.
Leadex from SuperFlower, mostly sold by EVGA as G2, G3, P?, T?, ...
Bitfenix WM.
Some Seasonics are OK but tend to be expensive. The Prime should be fine.

On sale, otherwise 550 is fine:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438094&cm_re=evga_g3-_-17-438-094-_-Product
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151158&cm_re=seasonic_prime-_-17-151-158-_-Product
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817376007&cm_re=bitfenix_whisper_m-_-17-376-007-_-Product
Again on sale:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139142&cm_re=corsair_rmx-_-17-139-142-_-Product
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139136&cm_re=corsair_rmi-_-17-139-136-_-Product

Depends where you shop but those are the lines to look at, some PSUs aren't available everywhere and prices can vary greatly.

Most can do semifan = hybrid fan operation and noise wise Corsair probably wins, after that EVGA. Seasonic tends to be on the loud side depending what line/model, Bitfenix check reviews but I don't remember it being spectacular noise wise just good sometimes value wise.

Personally I would probably get the G3 or RMx depending on price.


----------



## shilka

The G3 is known for being very loud in hybrid fan mode so thats not an option if you want a quiet PSU in hybrid fan mode.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> You gotta say price range, preferred efficiency and mode of operation full fan, semifan, no fan.
> Any modern decent 550W will do fine and plenty options to choose from. If you need an SF then Corsair makes good SF PSUs, maybe Silverstone? updated their units this year?
> RMx, RMi, SF, HXi? or what ever it is on the same platform from Corsair.
> Leadex from SuperFlower, mostly sold by EVGA as G2, G3, P?, T?, ...
> Bitfenix WM.
> Some Seasonics are OK but tend to be expensive. The Prime should be fine.


Thank you JackCY and Shilka here for the recommendations, much appreciated







.

SORRY for not mentioning, that this request is for any Power Supply - regardless of it's price.

Anything that it will cost, I shall purchase it without hesitation







.

Thank you for recommending Seasonic PRIME TITANIUM 650 SSR-650TD, the 10 year warranty is also worthwhile.

Just placed the order with Newegg, the good thing is that it ships from within Convict Town, no US shipment on this order, which is a first for me. Wish it applied to everything bought from them, the savings on shipping alone would be outstanding.


----------



## bigboy678

i was wondering if there has been any mention of a P3 or T3 PSU. I was a little shocked that I didnt see anything mentioned in any of the computex coverage about these PSU's.


----------



## JackCY

I don't know about SF making a newer revision Platinum or Titanium. They don't list even Leadex II Gold on their web yet. EVGA would have to order some for SF to make any probably.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Any ideas on this? I got a used Evga 1300 G2 and there was no pin in this hole. Not sure if this is stock or there is a simple fix around this? Also, does anyone know if the capacitors are removable? I heard that they were but cant find a forum source.


Yes that's normal and yes you can run without caps


----------



## jleslie246

Anyone have an 850 G3 and can tell me what their PG reading is with a psu tester? I'm getting 150ms. All my other evga psu's give 250ms


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Just did an RMA for a 650 GS. Bought it used on Amazon and the Coil whine was really bad.

Just wanted to let yall know that the RMA process was painless!

TCO


----------



## SteelBox

I have some problem with my Evga G2 850W. When eco mode is off and fan is always on I can hear some click (couple of times on day). Not a loud click, very low, I can hear it because I have very silent configuration. When I turn eco mode click sound disappear. Probably a fan problem. Now I have R5 1600 (stock - 3.4ghz) and Ati 7770 but soon I will buy RX 580. When in eco mode with my current config (CPU 65W + GPU ~90W) fan didn`t turn on not a single time because I didn`t find any dust on dust filter (room temperature was 33C, when in eco mode fan will turn on over 55C). When I buy rx 580 (power consumption 225W?) and OC my CPU to 3.7-3.8ghz (~90W) will fan ever turn on in eco mode?

Also what would be the first sign of PSU failure? Change on voltages (+3.3V +5V and +12V)? Is this serious problem? Should I RMA only when noise became much louder and if some rattle noise is present? Keep track of the situation?

I don`t want to send it on RMA now because I will be without computer for around 3 weeks (couple of month ago I need to RMA my old AM3 mbo, before that before I bought EVGA I need to RMA Seasonic PSU because of the coil whine, so I don`t want to be without my PC again) and they will probably need some time to heard that sound...


----------



## JackCY

850 G2 has about 50% fanless mode so up to around 400-450W. You will not spin it up, I couldn't do it with OCed 4690K + 280X both in torture and hell no now with a 1060. You will probably be glad to even get to 400W with your config OCed.
I don't know about clicky sounds from PSU or fan I don't get any. I never use ECO OFF except for a few moments when testing or fiddling with stuff, checking how hot is it, otherwise fanless forever. The fan is ball bearing and as such it makes noise when rotating because of the bearing, one would have to swap the fan to sleeved or magnetic to get silent operation of the fan. Some reviewers pushed and penalized for non ball bearing fans and so PSU companies started to add them a shame because all many noise oriented users will not go near ball bearing fans.


----------



## SteelBox

G2 fan reacto to heat, it won`t turn up until 55C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> 850 G2 has about 50% fanless mode so up to around 400-450W. You will not spin it up, I couldn't do it with OCed 4690K + 280X both in torture and hell no now with a 1060. You will probably be glad to even get to 400W with your config OCed.
> I don't know about clicky sounds from PSU or fan I don't get any. I never use ECO OFF except for a few moments when testing or fiddling with stuff, checking how hot is it, otherwise fanless forever. The fan is ball bearing and as such it makes noise when rotating because of the bearing, one would have to swap the fan to sleeved or magnetic to get silent operation of the fan. Some reviewers pushed and penalized for non ball bearing fans and so PSU companies started to add them a shame because all many noise oriented users will not go near ball bearing fans.


G2 fan reacts to heat, it won`t turn up until 55C. So I am should be fine, nothing strange with that fan noise? I heard lot of negativity on EVGA fan on PSU. Let say my fan stop working, what would be the first sign? PSU overheats and shut down PC? No damage to other components because PSU has overheat protection?


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> G2 fan reacto to heat, it won`t turn up until 55C.
> G2 fan reacts to heat, it won`t turn up until 55C. So I am should be fine, nothing strange with that fan noise? I heard lot of negativity on EVGA fan on PSU. Let say my fan stop working, what would be the first sign? PSU overheats and shut down PC? No damage to other components because PSU has overheat protection?


Bump


----------



## DeathAngel74

My 1300W G2 just popped. I moved everything from my retired rig to a new case. I was hoping to sell it or give it to my son....
When I plugged into the wall all was ok, power to motherboard, etc. I pressed power and "pop". They started an RMA for me. I hope the rest of the components are ok. I won't have a way to test them until the new one arrives.
I even tried the "paperclip" test and nothing....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hooked everything up to a spare psu. The rig is alive..


----------



## SteelBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> G2 fan reacto to heat, it won`t turn up until 55C.
> G2 fan reacts to heat, it won`t turn up until 55C. So I am should be fine, nothing strange with that fan noise? I heard lot of negativity on EVGA fan on PSU. Let say my fan stop working, what would be the first sign? PSU overheats and shut down PC? No damage to other components because PSU has overheat protection?


bump


----------



## Kimir

JackCY answered you, you are fine. Stop bumping for nothing.


----------



## shilka

Please stop bumping this old thread
Besides that why are you even posting in a dead thread when you can get your questions answered faster in the owners club.


----------



## SteelBox

JackCY gave me a great answer but I didn`t get answer on this matter:

PSU overheats and shut down PC? No damage to other components because PSU has overheat protection?

I have this strange problem so I want to be sure that I will be okay with it. Sorry for bumping thread, I didn`t see that there were evga owners thread, I thought this is the main evga thread


----------



## LostParticle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteelBox*
> 
> ...
> 
> Sorry for bumping thread, I didn`t see that there were evga owners thread, I thought this is the main evga thread


I think he means this one:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1492511/super-flower-leadex-and-rebrands-variants-club/0_100


----------



## LostParticle

Will I have a problem if I will place my EVGA SuperNova 750 G2 in an upside down position? So, its fan will look at the floor. There will be space for it to breath because there will be like 30 cm distance from the floor. But will the PSU have any issues functioning this way?

Thank you.


----------



## TwoCables

LostParticle said:


> Will I have a problem if I will place my EVGA SuperNova 750 G2 in an upside down position? So, its fan will look at the floor. There will be space for it to breath because there will be like 30 cm distance from the floor. But will the PSU have any issues functioning this way?
> 
> Thank you.


No, this is a very common mounting configuration. It seems most computer cases these days are designed to have the PSU mounted this way. This is because the fan is an intake, and that means the fan will be pulling in the cooler air from underneath the case.


----------

